# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  :.|[ღ]|. حبيبي صعب نسيانك .|[ღ]|.:

## farooo7a

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*هذا (الجزء الأول) من القصة الي هي من تأليفي واتمنى تنال على اعجابكم* 
*بعنوان* 
*((حبيبي صعب نسيانك))* 
*اول شي احب اعرفكم على* 
*عائلة ابو عبد الرحمن* 
*( أبو عبد الرحمن ، ام عبد الرحمن ، عبد الرحمن (الولد الكبير) عمره 22 سنه ، عبير عمرها 20 سنه ، نوره عمرها 16 ، واخيرا حمود اخر العنقود وعمره 13 سنه )* 

*************** 
*في نهاية الاجازه الصيفيه لعام 1426هـ وما بقى منها الا اسبوع واحد ويبتدي العام الدراسي الجديد* 
*كانت نوره وحمود مشغولين بالتجهيز للمدرسه وكالعاده في اهتماماتهم المتواضعه لعب البلايستيشن اما عبد الرحمن ما بقى* 
*الا ايام ويرجع من السفر وعبير مشغلوه مع خطيبها وولد عمها في نفس الوقت ((علي))* 
*ابتدى العد التنازلي لـ بداية سنه دراسيه جديده* 
*5* 
*4* 
*3* 
*2* 
*1* 
*نوره:يا الله حمووووووود مو مصدقه بكره بتبتدي المدرسه* 
*محمد: اسكتي لا تذكريني بهمي بكره راح يبتدي الهم وبكره امي راح تبتدي فلسلفه حمود قوم ذاكر حمود قوم نام* 
*حمود قوم اصحى عندك مدرسه اوووووووف* 
*نوره:هههههههههههههههه هذي جزاتها خايفه عليك تبيك تنام زين عشان ما تنام بالصف مثل هذاك اليوم* 
*محمد: بس اسكتي يالفظيحه صحيح ما ينقال لك شي* 
*نوره:هههههههههه انزين خلاص بسكت* 
*واثناء حوراهم دخل اخوهم الكبير عبد الرحمن* 
*عبدالرحمن:السلام عليكم* 
*محمد ونوره بنفس الوقت: وعليكم السلام* 
*قامت نوره وسلمت على اخوها* 
*نوره:الحمدلله على السلامه اخوي ها وين هديتي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* 
*عبد الرحمن:الله يسلمك ،، وانتي ما تغيري طبعك هديتك موجوده بس خلني ارتاح ومالك الا طيبة الخاطر* 
*نوره: ايه الحمدلله فكرتك بترجع فاضي* 
*عبد الرحمن:اخ منك الحين كل هالهدايا الي غرقتك فيها وتقولي فكرتيني برجع فاضي اما انك نكاره* 
*نوره:يوووووووووووه انتو ما احد يمزح معاكم ياخي كنت امزح* 
*محمد:اقول اسكتي* 
*قام محمد وسلم على اخوه وتحمد له ع السلامه* 
*عبدالرحمن:ع العموم انا لو اتابع كلامك ما راح يخلص يا نوره عشان كذا انا بركب انام واذا صحيت الصباح اعطيك الهديه* 
*نوره:ههههههه صباح الخير انت ناسي انو بكره اول يوم بالمدرسه يعني ما راح تلقاني* 
*لا تلف ولا تدور ومافي نوم الا بعد ماتعطيني الهديه ولا ترى بزعل* 
*عبدالرحمن:والله بكره دوام؟؟ يا حرام كسرتو خاطري* 
*محمد:انا رايح توصوني على شي* 
*نوره وعبد الرحمن بنفس الوقت هههههههههههههههههه* 
*عبدالرحمن: انت لحد الحين تتضايق من طاري المدرسه يا حمود فلها وربك يحلها ماله داعي تتضايق* 
*كلها 5 سنوات وتخلص منها* 
*محمد:ياخف دمك ناسي ان وراها هم اكبر منها اااااه يا راسي ودي اغمض عين وافتح عين الاقي نفسي صرت* 
*دكتور متى بس متى* 
*نوره:وش قلت دكتور هههههههههههههههههههههه والله ضحكتني ما اقول غير ساعد الله قلب المرضى* 
*الي راح يقابلو هالوجه* 
*محمد:اقووووول قولي كلام مثل الناس ولا انثبري* 
*نوره:مع الاسف ما عندي وقت ارد عليك ولا كان عرفتك مين الي ينثبر اقول دحوم لا تضيع وقتي وين هديتي ترى مليت* 
*عبدالرحمن:دحوم في عيونك وووووووجع اصغر عيالك عشان تقولي لي دحوم* 
*نوره:يوووووه طول عمرك تقول نوير وماقلت شي يعني انا صغيرة عيالك* 
*ع العموم خلاص ذليتنا على هالهديه ما ابيها* 
*عبدالرحمن:احسن في ناس غيرك يبغوها صح حمود* 
*محمد:افا عليك ياخوي اكيد صح* 
*نوره تطالعهم بنظرات حقد وتقوم تروح غرفتها* 
*نوره:اما انهم سخيفين والشره مو عليهم علي انا الي قاطه وجه معاهم مالي الا اجهز لبس المدرسه وحاجاتي وانام* 
*....* 
*ابتدى اليوم الجديد والساعه الحين 5:30 الصباح* 
*ام عبد الرحمن تتجه لغرفة بنتها نوره* 
*ام عبد الرحمن:نوره حبيبتي قومي اصحي من النوم الحين الساعه5:30 الصباح يالله قومي عشان تصلي وتجهزي* 
*اليوم اول يوم بالمدرسه* 
*نوره: يالله ماما كم مره قلت لك ما ابي احد يصحيني عندي منبه يصحيني* 
*ام عبد الرحمن:بلا كلام فاضي يالله قومي* 
*نوره: ان شاء الله وتقول بقهر قايمه قاااااااااااايمه* 
*وبعد ما تطلع من غرفة نوره تتجه لغرفة اخر العنقود حمووووود* 
*ام عبد الرحمن:حمووووووود حبيبي قوم اصحى من النووووووووم عندك مدرسه* 
*محمد:يالله ماما الساعه كم الحين؟؟* 
*ام عبد الرحمن: الساعه الحين 5:30* 
*محمد:ماما خلاص روحي وتعالي صحيني الساعه 6* 
*ام عبد الرحمن:ووووووجع انت ناسي انك لحد الحين ما صليت صلاة الفجر* 
*محمد:اووووووووووف انزين بلا صراخ من الصبح الحين بقوم* 
*تطلع ام عبد الرحمن وهي معصبه من حمود وتقول* 
*ياربي الهمني الصبر اليوم اول يوم وحمود كذا!!* 
*وتتجه لغرفة بنتها الكبيره عبير* 
*وتدخل وتلقى بنتها صاحية وجالسه تصلي* 
*ام عبدالرحمن: غفر الله لك يا بنتي* 
*عبير: لنا ولك ،، صباح الخير ماما* 
*ام عبد الرحمن: صباحك ورد جوري يالله اجهزي عشان تفطرو مع ابوكم* 
*عبير:ان شاء الله على امرك* 
*ام عبدالرحمن:الله يرضى عليك* 
*تطلع من غرفة عبير وتروح لغرفة عبدالرحمن* 
*ام عبد الرحمن:عبد الرحمن قوم يا بعد عمري قوم عشان تصلي* 
*عبدالرحمن:ماما كنت سهران وصليت اتركيني ارتاح والله تعبااااااان* 
*ام عبدالرحمن: على راحتك نوم العوافي* 
*عبد الرحمن:تسلمي ماما* 
*تطلع وتنزل الطابق الاول وتنادي بصوت عالي تريزا تـــريــــزااا<< هذا اسم الخدامه* 
*تريزا:نـئـم مدام* 
*ام عبد الرحمن:جهزتي الفطور؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* 
*تريزا: ايه مدام* 
*ام عبد الرحمن روحي حطيه في قاعة الطعام وبعدين ابيك تجهزي بخور* 
*تريزا: ان شاء الله مدام* 
*ام عبد الرحمن: يالله روحي* 
*وتتجه للصاله وتجلس قرب ابو عبد الرحمن بأنتظار الاولاد* 
*بهالوقت قامت نوره وجلست تجهز* 
*ولبست لبس المدرسه وهي تسمع اذاعه بانور راما خليك بالجو* 
*كان فيها اغنية لماجد المهندس* 
*احيان يصيب الهوا لكن يخيب احيان والشك حبيبي صعب* 
*ظليييييت انا حيران* 
*والاخت نوره داخله جو وتغني وتقول معاه* 
*شكيت بيك وعندي اكثر من دليل قلت لك خنتني وقلت اخونك مستحيل >> في هالوقت* 
*يدخل اخوها محمد يبي يشوفها خلصت ولالا* 
*شافها وهي تغني وتعدل شعرها عشان تروح المدرسه* 
*وهي داخله جو وابد مو منتبه له وتكمل وتقول* 
*الغيره هدتني والليل الطووووووووويل اه يا ليل* 
*محمد: بس يالبلبل صوتك فقع راسي من صباح الله خيررررر* 
*نوره:بكل خجل انت وش دخلك غرفتي وبعدين انا اغني مثل ما احب نشاز فيروز المهم ان صوتي عاجبني* 
*مو مهم انت* 
*محمد:انزين خلصينا يا فيلسوفة زمانك امي وابوي ينتظرونا ع الفطور* 
*نوره:طيب وصلت المعلومه تقدر تروح* 
*محمد:طرده يعني هي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* 
*نوره:افهمها مثل ماتبي* 
*محمد: هههههههه زين ما قلتي ايه طرده ع العموم بدون ما تقوليها انا طالع* 
*نوره:الله معك* 
*وتكمل تعديل في هالشعر (نوره من النوع الي يهتم في شكله وما تحب يطلع شكلها غلط بالمره<< البنت كشخه))*

----------


## farooo7a

*بعد ما خلصت نزلت تحت والعائلة الكريمه كلهم مجتمعين في قاعة الطعام حق الفطور* 
*راحت لقاعة الطعام ودخلت* 
*نوره:صباح الخير* 
*الجميع يرد ويقول صباح النور يا نور هههههههه* 
*تجلس مكانها نور وتبتدي بالفطور في هالوقت عم السكوت في المكان* 
*فجأه قطع هالصمت الوالد الله يحفظه ابو عبدالرحمن ويتكلم ويقول* 
*انتو عارفين ان انتو اغلى ناس عندي في هالدنيا ولانكم اغلى ناس اتمنى انكم تكونو احسن ناس* 
*محمد بينه وبين نفسه: بدينا فلسفه يا ابو عبد الرحمن اللهم صبرك يا روح* 
*يعني مثلا الدرجات الي جبتها يا محمد العام الماضي ما ابي اشوفها هالعام* 
*ينتفض محمد ويفتح عينه يوم انه سمع اسمه* 
*ويقول بصوت واطي : ان شاء الله* 
*ابو عبدالرحمن:الرجال افعال يا محمد انا ما ابي كلام انا ابي ارفع راسي فيك مثل ما رفع راسي أخوك العام الماضي* 
*بتخرجه بأمتياز من جامعة البترول والمعادن* 
*محمد:ان شاء الله* 
*يكمل الوالد كلام وفي هالوقت نوره تقول بقلبها* 
*جايك الدور يا نوره الله يستررررررررر!!* 
*ابو عبدالرحمن: وانتي يا نوره درجاتك كانت حلوه العام الماضي واتمنى تبقى مثل ما هي واحسن ان الله راد* 
*تاخذ نوره نفس وتحمد ربها في قلبها انو ما جاها كلام يغث من الصبح وترد على ابوها وتقول* 
*ان شاء الله* 
*يمر الوقت ويمشي وتصير الساعه 6:45* 
*وتقول الوالده يالله حبايبي تأخر الوقت لازم تروحو المدرسه الحين* 
*نوره+محمد:ان شاء الله* 
*تقوم نوره وتلبس عبايتها وتتحجب وتطلع مع محمد الى السايق* 
*ويروح كل واحد فيهم مدرسته* 
*.............................................* 
*وصلت نوره المدرسه وهي بكامل اناقتها وتروح الصف الجديد حقها* 
*شافت صاحباتها* 
*وسلمت عليهم بكل حراره* 
*نوف:وش هالكشخه يا نوره وانتي دوم كذا محطمه علينا* 
*نوره:شدعوه ههههههههههههههه احرجتيني* 
*صارت جلسة بنات وكل وحده فيهم تحكي وش عملت بالاجازه* 
*الي سافرت والي..........الخ* 
*فجأه دخلت الصف وحده من صاحبات نوره اسمها مروى* 
*قامت وسلمت عليها نوره بكل حراره* 
*نوره: من جد وحشتيني يا مروى وش اخبارك؟؟* 
*مروى:والله تمام انتي وش اخبارك يا نوره* 
*نوره:والله بخير ،، انتي وش مسويه في حالك وربي انك حليانه* 
*مروى: بتفكير اممممممممم اقول ولا ما اقول* 
*نوره:يالله عاد بلا سخافه تعرفيني فضوليه يالله قولي* 
*مروى:انخطبت على الانسان الي طول عمري احبه ويوم الخميس الجاي راح نملك* 
*نوره بصوت عالي: من جد الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووك* 
*وتقوم نوره وتحضنها* 
*مروى:اسكتي فضحتيني لسى ما ملكت ما ابي اقول حق احد* 
*نوره:انزين اسفه بس من جد فرحت لك* 
*مروى:تصوري بابا كان يبي يزوجني من ولد عمي كنت حاسه الدنيا ضيقه علي* 
*بس انا اصريت على موقفي وقلت ما ابيه الا هو* 
*نوره:وانتي من وين تعرفيه يا قوية العيون* 
*مروى:ههههههههههههههههههه ماني قوية عيون هو يصير ولد بنت خال امي عاد انتي افهميها* 
*نوره:يووووووووووه هذي يبي لها تفكير ع العموم الله يوفقكم منك المال ومنه العيال* 
*نوره + مروى : هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## farooo7a

*دخلت معلمة العربي ورحبت فيهم كـ طالبات اول مره تدرسهموتكلمت معاهم عن منهج المدرسه وكيف راح يكون اسلوبها معاهم و....الخبعد ما كملت كلامها طلبت من الطالبات التوجه الى قاعة المسرح للأستماع لكلمة المديرهتوجهو جميع طالبات المدرسه للمسرح القت المديره كلمة ترحيب بالطالبات الجدد الي هم طالبات اولى ثانويوتمنت لجميع الطالبات التوفيق وعام دراسي ملئ بالتفوق والنجاحوبعد مرور الوقت بكل سرعه انتهى دوام المدرسه ورجعت نوره ومحمد الى البيتكانت نوره قمة في التعب لدرجة انها راحت تنام ولا انتظرت الغدىجلست ام عبد الرحمن مع حمود وجلست تطالع في كتب محمد الجديده وجلسو يتكلمو عنهامضى الوقت ومضت الايام وما بقى على الاختبارات النهائية غير يومين!!نوره تكلم صاحبتها نوف وهي خايفهنوره: يالله نوفووووووووو والله بموت من الخوف احس حالي ما اعرف شي بالرياضياتنوف:علينا هالكلام يا نوره انتي صلي ع النبي وقومي ذاكري وان شاء الله راح يصير سهل في نظركصدقيني انتي ذكيه وما ينخاف عليك الدور الباقي علي انا الي كل سنه ادخل في دور ثانينوره: افا عليك وانا صاحبتك شرايك تجي تذاكري معي؟؟نوف:هاااا وش قلتي لا اكيد ماما ما راح ترضىنوره:ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟نوف:بتقولي اكيد رايحه تلعبي وتضيعي وقت ولا انا اعرفك وجهك مو وجه مذاكرهنوره:خلاص انا بكلمها وبقنعهانوف:نوره الله يخليك لا تحرجيني مع ماما امي وانا اعرفهانوره: انتي ما خصك انا بكلمها واذا ما رضت الفشله بتصير في وجهي انزيييييييننوف: طيب لحظه بخليها تكلمكنوره:طيبام نوف: هلا والله هلا ببنتي نورهنوره من سمعت صوت ام نوف طارت كل الجرأه الي كانت فيها من ثوانيردت بكل خجل هلا ام نوفكيف حالك وش اخباركام نوف : بخير سلمك الله انتي وش اخبارك وش اخبار امك؟؟نور: بخير تسلم عليكام نوف: الله يسلمهانوره: ام نوف تعرفي الاختبارات ما بقى لها الا يومين ونوف في حاجات كثير مو فاهمتها بالرياضياتوانا ودي افهمها هالحاجات معليش لو تجي تذاكر معي؟؟؟ام نوف: اخاف تضيع وقتك اعرف بنتي لعابهنوره: لاتخافي ما بعطيها فرصهام نوف: ....الي تشوفيه يا بنتينوره:شكرا يا احلى ام نوف بالدنيا يالله انا بروح اجهز حالي وبنتظر نوفام نوف الله معكنوره:مع السلامهوصلت نوف بيت نوره واستقبلتها والي يشوف نوره يقول متفرغهما كأنه بعد يومين اختبارات انواع الكشخهجلسو مع بعض في البدايه كانت جلسة ضحك وسوالف وبعدها دخلو بالجد وابتدت المذاكرهمضى الوقت ومضت الاختبارات وبقى يوم وتطلع النتائجالكل اعصابه مشدوده نوره محمد وكل البيتكانت ام عبد الرحمن خايفه من نتيجة ولدها محمد لانه دائما يطلع ضعيف في مواد الدينلانه ما يحب الحفظ!!!!!!!!!!مضى اليوم وجا يوم النتائجولأول مره نوره تروح المدرسه وماهي كشخه كان شكلها شاحب وخايفه من النتيجهراحت ودورت على اسمها في قائمة النتائجوشافت نسبتها 97%طارت من الفرررررررررررررحه وقتها شافت نوف وبشرتها فرحت لها نوف وراحت شافت نتيجتها وكانت89% فرحت نوف انها ما حملت ولا ماده وهذا كله لانها كانت تذاكر مع نورهشكرت نوره وساعتها كانت تحس بالامتنان لنوره على وقفتها معاها ايام الاختباراتولأول مره محمد يعدي مواد الدين وينجح فيهم كلهم بدون اي مساعده من اي استاذ وبكل جداره حصل علىنسبة 91% الكل تفاجأ بنتيجته طبعا ابو عبد الرحمن فرح بنتيجه ولده لان هذا يعتبر انجاااااااااز بالنسبه لأول............................................تم بحمد الله انتهاء الجزء الاولاتمنى انه يحوز على اعجابكم والى القاء في الجزء الثانيمع احداث جديييييييدهتساؤلات:وش ممكن يصير مع عبير وخطيبها؟؟!!وعبدالرحمن وش راح يصير في حياته هل راح تبقى مثل ما هي ولا بتتغير؟!؟!!!ونوره المرررررحه وش ممكن يصير لها مع تقدم الايام؟؟؟؟!!!!وحمود الكسوووووول هل ممكن يتغير ويحب الدراسه؟!؟!؟!!!!!!!!ونشوف وش الاحداث الي راح تصيرمع تحياتيFaroo7a*

----------


## farooo7a

زعلتوني  :evil:  :evil: 

انا عضوه جديده المفروض ترحبو فيني وتعطوني وجه

يعني حتى لو ما عجبكم الموضوع عادي
ارحب بكل انتقاداتكم بس لالالالالالالالالالالا للتطنيش  :angry: 

تحياتي : فروحه

----------


## أوتار الحزن

اهلاً وسهلاً بكِ اختي بيننا ..

نتمنى ان نستفيد ونفيد ..

ياليت تكمليها لاني ماراح اقراها الى اذا كملتيها بس شكلها مررره  حللللللللوه عن جد اتكلم ..

----------


## farooo7a

هلا فيك اوتار الحزن

ان شاء الله راح اكملها وان شاء الله تنال على اعجابك

واعجاب الجميع ,, وتسلمي كلك ذوووووووق

تعالي كل يوم  :bigsmile: 

تحياااااااااااااااااااااااااتي

*فروحه*

----------


## كبرياء

يسلمووووووووووو خيتووو  faroo7a

جد القصه رووعه وحلووه بانتظاار  البقيه ومو تطولي علينا

بس عندي نقد صغنوني  :toung:   ياليت خيتو لو تكبرري الخط شوياات اكون شااكره لك

ودمتم  :noworry:

----------


## farooo7a

*يسلمك ربي كبرياء هذا كله من ذوقك*

*جبرتي بخاطري الله يجبرك بخاطرك ان شاء الله*

*كنت ناويه ما اكملها لان حسيت انها ما عجبت احد فـ قلت في نفسي*

*ليش تكمليها وما احد اصلا جالس ينتظرها :(*

*ع العموم ان شاء الله راح اكبر الخط وان شاء الله عن قريب*

*راح ينزل الجزء الثاني*

*واتمنى ينال على اعجابك واعجاب اوتار الحزن*

*والله يحنن قلوب الباقي* 

*تحياااااااااااااتي*

*فروحه*

----------


## كبرياء

*يللا بانتظااااااار الجزء الثااني* 

*مو تطوولي علي* 

*يسلموووو* 

*ودمتم*

----------


## farooo7a

*على قولة المثل لجل عين تكرم الف عين*

*وما راح نطول عليك يا كبرياء اكثر من كذا ولك الجزء الثاني*

*ولجميع الناس الي ينتظرووه*

*^^^^^*

*الجزء الثاني**بعد استلام النتائج راح الخوف الي كان ساكن قلوب الجميع**نوره وهي تكلم نوف صاحبتها**نوره:آآآآآآآآه الحين ابتدت الاجازه بجد يا نوف**نوف:ههههههههههههههههه**نوره:الا صحيح نوف وش ناويه تسوي في هالاجازه**نوف:والله شكلنا راح نقضيها بالبيت!! :(**نوره: اممممم ليه؟؟**نوف:ابوي عنده مشروع قاعد يشتغل عليه الحين وما احد راح يهتم بالمشروع كثره**ولا يقدر يتركه ويسافر وتعرفي احنا ما نحب نسافر بدونه!!**نوره:اهاااااا**نوف:وانتي بتسافري؟؟**نوره:ايييييه بسافر**نوف:عن جد :) والله حركااااااااااات ،، وين ناويه تروحي؟؟**نوره:هههههه لا تفرحي مره ما بروح بعيد لان اصلا الاجازه ما تسمح قصيره مره :(**بس دحوم اخوي وعدني اذا جبت نسبه يسفرني معاه اي مكان ابي بس بشرط**تكون دوله عربيه وقريبه بس لحد الحين ما اخترت ومحتاره وش اختار**نوف:من قدك يا نويره ياليت عندي اخو مثل اخوك :(**نوره:ههههههههه لا تحسدي لا ينقلب بعدين ،، وبعدين وين راحو اخوانك مشعل ونواف**نوف:هههههههههه لا تضحكيني بس مشعل لاهي بالشغل حقه ونواف ما اكلمه صار لي 5 شهور**نوره:افااااا 5 شهور يالظالمه**نوف: (ترد وصوتها فيه انكسار) هذي سالفه قديمه وما ابي اتكلم فيها**نوره:طيب انا اسفه ما كان قصدي ازعجك (نوره تحب تلطف الجو شوي) الا ما قلتي لي وش تبي**اجيب لك هديه لمى اسافر عاد مو تصدقي حالك تطلبي شي غالي تخسري اخوي بعدين**نوف+نوره : هههههههههههههههههههههههههه**تجي ام عبدالرحمن في هالوقت وتكلم بنتها نوره**ام عبد الرحمن : نوره ما خلصتي تلفون كل هذي سوالف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟**نور: لحظه نوف امي تكلمني ،، ماما  يعني وش تبيني اسوي اجازه والدنيا زهق مافي شي اسويه**ام عبد الرحمن:شرايك تجربي تسممينا قصدي تعشاينا اليوم**نوره:يعني كيف؟؟**ام عبد الرحمن: يعني بمناسبة نجاحك تقومي تطبخي تعملي لنا عشى يعني**نوره:هااااااا وش قلتي؟؟**ام عبد الرحمن: لا ابد سلامتك**نوره: انا موافقه بس تحملو النتائج ؟؟ يعني اذا قضيتو هالليل بالمستشفى مالي دعوه؟؟**ام عبد الرحمن : فال الله ولا فالك اقول خلك في سوالفك مع صاحبتك ابرك**نوره: انزين ،، هلا نوف**نوف: هلا نوره**نوره:تأخرت عليك؟؟؟**نوف: لا عادي ع العموم انا الحين بقوم اروح السوق بعد يومين ملكة بنت خالتي وما شريت شي لحد الحين!!**توصي على شي؟؟؟**نوره:سلامتك والف الف مبروك وعقبال ما اروح السوق اشتري حق ملكتك**نوره+نوف:هههههههههههههههههههه**نوف:يالله مع السلامه**نوره:مع السلامه**^^^^^**تقوم نوره وتتجه لغرفة اخوها عبد الرحمن**لمى قربت من الغرفة سمعت صوت ضحك عبد الرحمن بدون قصد وقفت وقامت تسمع وش قاعد يصير**عبد الرحمن:تعرفي ياعمري انا ما اقدر على زعلك انتي بس امري تدللي**المجهول: (.........................)**عبدالرحمن:ياحياتي فديتك ،، تدري انك وحشتيني**المجهول: (.........................)**عبدالرحمن:صحيح وكيف صار شعرك؟؟**المجهول: (.........................)**عبدالرحمن يا حركااااااااااااااااات اجل طلع فله بعد القص**المجهول: (.........................)**عبد الرحمن:تعرفي يا حياتي انا احبك في كل حالاتك**.....**نوره انصدمت بعد الكلام الي سمعته**معقول هذا اخوي؟؟**مستحيل**اتجهت نوره غرفتها وكانت الافكار متداخله ومو قادره تفهم شي**من هذي الي يحبها اخوي؟؟؟؟؟**معقول يكون اخوي مثل باقي الشباب يلعب على بنات النااااااس؟؟؟؟؟**لا مستحيل عبد الرحمن بن فيصل يكون كذا**نوره: انا لازم اعرف من هذي لاززززززززززم وبعد لازم اكلم اخوي عبد الرحمن**بس وش اقوله؟؟**اقوله ترى انا سمعتك وانت تقول هالكلام؟؟؟**لالالالالا مستحيل ياربي وش الي خلاكِ يانوف تقفلي؟؟**اوووووووووف**انا لازم اقوي نفسي واقوم الحين الحين اكلمه**تقوم نوره وتتجه من جديد لغرفة اخوها**ولمى وصلت تكلمت بصوت عالي**عبد الرحمن ممكن ادخل؟؟**عبد الرحمن:بصوت منخفض اقول انا ضروري اسكر نوير اختي جايه**ويقول بصوت عالي اكيد تفضلي**نوره وهي تصنع الابتسامه في وجهها**كيفك اخوي؟؟**عبد الرحمن: من وين طالعه الشمس اليوم**نوره:خلي عنك هالكلام انا اتكلم جد وش اخبارك؟؟**عبدالرحمن:والله انا بخير انتي وش اخبارك؟؟**نوره:الحمدلله،، اقول...**عبدالرحمن:قولي :)**نوره: مو انت وعدتني اذا جبت نسبه نسافر؟؟؟**عبد الرحمن: اكيد وما زلت عند كلمتي بس انتي وين حابه تسافري؟؟**نوره: ما ادري اي مكان بس يكون غير هالمكان!!**عبدالرحمن: لهدرجه؟؟**نوره: ايه انا ضايق خلقي وابي اغير جو بس ما ادري وين**عبدالرحمن:طيب وش رايك نروح مصر؟؟**نوره:اخاف الجو فيها الحين حار؟؟**عبدالرحمن:شدعوه بتجلسي بالشارع؟؟**نوره:<< ابتدت تنسى الي صار من شوي ورجعت نوره الاوليه**هههههههههههههههههههههههه لا بس مافي احد يروح مصر وما يزور الاهرامات**واذا حر انا بتعب**عبدالرحمن:لا الحين الجو فيها حلو طيب خليها على جنب اذا مو عاجبتك شرايك نروح**لبنان؟؟**نوره:الله فكرررررررره فلللللله**عبدالرحمن:طيب خلاص اليوم اكلم مكتب الخطوط واحجز على لبنان في اقرب وقت**نوره:اذا حجزت لا تنسى تحجز لنا في فندق 5ستار اوكي**عبد الرحمن:تامري امررر**نوره : وهي قمه في السعاده يسلمك ربي يا اغلى اخ بالدنيا**عبدالرحمن:الله يخليك**نوره:ها اقوم اجهز حاجاتي ؟؟**عبد الرحمن:هههههههههههههههههههههه شفيك لسى ما حجزت**نوره:ايه عشان بعدين ما احس بالزحمه تعرف انا مهمه واكيد قبل ما اسافر صاحباتي راح يجو يودعوني**عبدالرحمن:يودعوك خخخخخخخخخ سلامات وين رايحه بتهاجري على غفله؟؟**نوره:انزين خلاص بلا تريقه ما بجهز شي الا لمى تقولي ،، يالله سلام**عبد الرحمن:سلام*

----------


## farooo7a

*راحت نوره غرفتها ومن وقتها ما طلعت منها لليوم الثاني*


*كانت جالسه عند النافذه تطالع بالزرع الي حول مبنى البيت والشمس الي توها بتطلع*

*وتتأمل في نورها الهادئ والهوى الخفيف الي يجي ويروح* 
*نوره:ياربي ليش فكرت بأخوي كذا اكيد هذي ريم بنت خالتي ولأنه يستحي ما صارحنا انه يحبها* 
*ايه هذي ريم انا اذكر لمى كنت صغيره كان دوم يجلس يسولف معاها* 
*والله انهم لايقين على بعض يالله الله يوفقهم* 
*اممممم معقول الحب حلو كذا* 
*لمى دخلت اشوف اخوي كان وجهه منور ورايق وحليان* 
*حتى صاحبتي مروى احلووت كثير لمى انخطبت واستقرت في حبها :)* 
*واختي عبير مع مخاوي الليل الاخ علي ثنائي من جد رائع ولايق على بعض* 
*وحمود معروف انه يحب بنت العم الدلوعه ساره* 
*وانا احب حالي هههههههههههههههههه الله يديم هالمحبه* 
*بعد ما رتبت افكارها مثل ما تحب ارتاحت وغفت عيونها ونامت في سبات عميق* 
*وما صحت الا الساعه 5 العصر* 
*نوره: يالله كل هذا نووووووووووووم اقوم اشوف دحوم حجز ولالا* 
*تروح الطابق الاول* 
*ماما* 
*ام عـــــــبــــــدالــــرحــــــمـــــــــن وينك؟؟؟* 
*ام عبدالرحمن:بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وش هالوجه ،، وبعدين شفيك تصارخي شتبي؟؟* 
*نوره:ماما عادي اعملي حالك ما شفتي وجهي المهم دحوم وينه* 
*ام عبد الرحمن: ما ادري طلع من شوي وما سألته وين رايح المهم انتي قومي شوفي حل في شكلك* 
*لان خالتك ام راشد وبناتها شوي وجايين يجلسو معانا* 
*نوره:يووووووه هذا وقته عاد انا مو رايقه بالمره* 
*ام عبد الرحمن:لا تكثري كلام تراهم على وصول* 
*نوره:ان شاء الله >> وتروح غرفتها وهي بالمره مالها خلق تجهز وتجلس مع خالتها وبناتها* 
*وصلت نوره غرفتها وشغلت بانو راما كـ العاده وطلعت لها ملابس وعلى اساسها جلست تضبط عمرها* 
*لبست ملابسها وحست ان وجهها باين عليه النوم* 
*عشان كذا حطت لها اساس خفيف في وجهها وظل خفيف عطاها جمال* 
*تريزا: نوره مدام ام عبد الرحمن تقول انزلي* 
*نوره : طيب شوي وجايه ،، تعطرت ونزلت تستقبل بنات خالتها الي صار لها 6 شهور تقريبا ما شافتهم* 
*وجلست معاهم وقضت وقت ممتع مع انها كانت تتصور انها بتكون جلسه ممله* 
*لان كل بنات خالتها ام راشد اكبر منها واصغر وحده فيهم اكبر منها بـ سنتين* 
*ام عبد الرحمن: نوره حبيبتي قومي قدمي القهوه لـ خالتك ام راشد* 
*نوره: (( تقول في قلبها سلامات يا ام دحوم يكون فكرتيني تريزا؟؟)) ان شاء الله* 
*تروح وتقدم لخالتها القهوه* 
*ام راشد: ما شاء الله والله كبرتي يا نوره وصرتي عروس* 
*العنود بنت خالتها الكبيره: اي والله صارت عروس* 
*نوره: (( حست بخجل وابتسمت ابتسامه كلها خجل ))* 
*بعد كذا وصل اخوها عبد الرحمن سلم على خالته وبناتها طلعت نوره وراه* 
*نوره:عبد الرحمن ها حجزت* 
*عبد الرحمن : ايه حجزت وبنسافر ان شاء الله بعد يومين* 
*نوره: والله حركات ،، ها دحوم شفت ريم بنت خالتي؟؟* 
*عبد الرحمن : كم مره اقولك لا تقولي دحوم،، وبعدين ليش ريم بالذات تسألي عنها* 
*نوره: ها (( تذكرت انها ما كلمته بالسالفه)) لا والله بس اسأل مافي سبب!!* 
*عبد الرحمن : ايه شفتها فيها شي؟؟* 
*نوره: لا مافيها ،، شرايك فيها؟؟* 
*عبد الرحمن : شفيك صايره غبيه تقولي اسئله ما لها داعي؟؟* 
*نوره: اقول عن الغلط بس كنت اسأل لان وحده تبي تخطبها حق اخوها وسألتني عنها* 
*(( طبعا هالكلام كله من تأليفها تبي تشوف دحوم يغار ولالا))* 
*عبد الرحمن: صحيح غبيه وما دورتي تسأليني الا انا وبعدين انتي المفروض تعرفيها اكثر* 
*نوره: (( والله برود اعصابه ما تريحني )) لا والله بس اذكر انك تجلس معاها كثير فكرت انك بتفيدني بشي* 
*عبدالرحمن:اووووووووف بالعه راديو انتي خلاص بجاوب* 
*ريم بنت تجنن وعليه بالعافيه الي بـياخذها حلو كذا تبي تسألي عن شي ثاني بعد؟؟* 
*نوره: ((صابها احباط من كلام اخوها)) لا شكرا* 
*راحت نوره غرفتها والافكار تتضارب مع بعضها* 
*وصلت غرفتها وقامت تكلم حالها كـ العاده وتقول..*

*اكيد مو ريم الي كان يكلمها ما غار ولا انقهر وقام يدعي للي بياخذها!!* 
*اه يا رااااااااسي من هذي الي كان يكلمها* 
*اووووف اصلا انا ليه موجعه راسي وقاعده افكر بالموضوع خلاص هو كبير وبكيفه* 
*اي صحيح بكره لمى يتوظف اكيد ماما بتقوله اخطب* 
*وهو اكيد راح يقول اخطبي لي فلانه << البنت الي يحبها* 
*خلاص انا لازم اشيل هالسالفه من راسي وبعدين هو حر بحياته ما المفروض اتدخل بأموره* 
*احسن شي اقوم اجهز ملابسي* 
*الله بعد يومين بسافر بعيد عن محمد والهواش معاه* 
*واكيد دحوم راح يدلعني ويلبي لي كل طلباتي والله فللللللللله* 
*جلست نوره وقلبت غرفتها محل ملابس الي يعجبها ترتبه في شنطة السفر والي ما يعجبها* 
*ترميه ع الارض((عن جد فوووضى))* 
*انتهى اليوم وابتدى اليوم الجديد وما بقى ع السفر الا يوم واحد* 
*نوره مو قادره تنام مثل الناس من الفرح قامت من الصباح وقامت ترتب غرفتها بعد الفوضى* 
*الي كانت فيها ((لانها ماتحب تريزا تنظف غرفتها))* 
*وبعد كذا راحت تفطر مع امها وابوها وما احد كان جالس غيرهم لان عبير تسهر مع خطيبها* 
*ودحوم يسهر مع اصحابه ومحمد يقضي اخر الليل على البلايستيشن* 
*تتجه لقاعة الطعام ولمى وصلت* 
*نوره:صباح الخير ماما* 
*صباح الخير بابا* 
*ام عبد الرحمن ابو عبد الرحمن : صباح النور يا نور* 
*جلست في مكانها وابتدت تفطر طبعا كـ العاده المكان هادئ* 
*وبعد كـ العاده ما احد يقطع هالصمت غير ابو دحوووم* 
*ابو عبد الرحمن: ها نوره تجهزتي حق السفر* 
*نوره ترد بكل فرح : ايه اكيد بوحشك صح :)* 
*ابو عبد الرحمن:ههههههههه ياحبي للدلع الي انتي فيه* 
*اكيد يا حبيبتي بتوحشيني* 
*نوره: وانتي ام دحوم راح تفتكي مني صح؟؟* 
*ام عبد الرحمن: اكيد*  
*نوره+ابو عبد الرحمن+ ام عبد الرحمن* 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه* 
*مشى الوقت بسرعه وما بقى الا وقت قليل ويجو صاحبات نوره عشان يودعوها مثل ما تقول* 
*يرن الجرس بشكل جدا مزعج تقولو زلزال صار بالبيت؟؟؟* 
*تريزا تروح بسرعه وتفتح الباب* 
*نوف:الف سنه عشان تفتحي الباب صرنا كريمه بالشمس* 
*وتقول لـ تريزا وخري بس مسوي نفسك سنعه وبترحبي فيني* 
*ترى ادري وينه مجلس الحريم* 
*((تقولو داخله حرب على غفله؟؟))* 
*تتجه نوف لغرفة استقبال الضيوف وفي هالوقت تروح تريزا تعطي خبر لنوره ان صاحبتها وصلت* 
********

----------


## كبرياء

نحن من المتاااااابعين ههههههه يسلموو خيتوووو 

الله يقطع سوالف البنااات الا توها بتكلمه وتساله ومن 
طاري السفر طواااالي غيرررت رايها

بانتظاار البقيه خيتو 

ودمتم

----------


## farooo7a

*مسكينه تريزاا!! مالحقت توصل الا والجرس يرن من جديد وتنزل بسرعه**قبل ما تصير حفلة من جديد!! وتفتح البال**ورد ( طبعا هذي انسانه هادئه ودائما تتكلم مع الناس بذوق ))**مرحبا تريزا كيف حالك؟؟**تريزا : (( مو مصدقه ان في احد يسألها عن حالها ))**الحمدلله مدام تفضلي..**ورد (( بنعومه ))**شكراا**وتتجه تريزا من جديد لغرفة نوره وهالمره قبل ما تركب الدرج رن الجرس**تروح وتفتح الباب**مي (( هذي اكثر وحده مهستره بالشله وعلى قد ما اسمها صغير جسمها كبير!! مسكينه سمينه :( ))**هااااااااي تريزا**وتحرك يدها وتمسك خدود تريزا وتسحبهم وتقول بصوت كله ازعاج**how are you**تريزا ترد بتعب : i'm fine.... welcome**تدخل مي وبكل مرح الله البيت بااااااااارد ايه هذا الجو ولا بلاش**وتروح غرفة استقبال الضيوف وتسلم على ورد و نوف وكـ العاده بطريقه كلها ازعاج**و من جديد تروح تريزا وتعطي خبر لـ نور انو صاحباتها وصلو**تستأذن تريزا بالدخول ومن بعدها تدخل**اول ما شافت نور نست هي جايه عشان ايش**كان شكلها قمة في الروعه كانت لابسه تنوره ورديه قصيره وواسعه**ولابسه معاه تي شيرت مخصر ومقطوع ومطلع شكلها رووووووووووعه**وشعرها الكستنائي مموج وطالع مره حلووو**نوره تترك علبة الميك اب : خير تريزا شتبي**تريزا وهي مفتحه عيونها : مدام ورد و نوف ومي تحت في غرفة الضيوف**نوره : طيب اذا جات مروى تعالي عطيني خبر**تريزا : طيب**نوره: ولا تنسي لمى تنزلي تقدمي لهم عصير وشوكلاته وتقدمي بعد كذا بخور**تريزا: ان شاء الله**نوره: تكمل لمساتها الاخير وتحط في وجهها بودرة خدود بسيطه**ولون زهري بسيط بشفايفها وتتعطر..الخ**وصلت مروى ودخلت غرفة استقبال الضيوف وراحت تريزا تعطي خبر لنوره ان مروى وصلت**خلصت نوره وصارت جاهزه وطلعت من غرفتها وهي بكامل اناقتها**لمى قربت من الدرج الي يطل على الطابق الاول شافت اخوها عبدالرحمن قاعد يطالع**بالطابق الاول**نوره: سلالالالالالالاماااااااااات دحوووووم شقاعد تسوي هنا ها؟؟**عبدالرحمن يتخرع من جيت اخته المفاجأه: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**شفيك انتي خرعتيني .. لا بس كنت اطالع بالبيت من فوق لتحت كيف يصير؟؟**نوره: بالله... طيب انا الحين مشغوله ما راح اضيع وقت يالله باي**عبد الرحمن : باي**راحت نوره وسلمت على صاحباتها**مروى: شهالحركات يا نوره تصدقي لو هذا خطيبي جاي يشوفني ما سويت في حالي كذا**نوره: انتي اصلا طول عمرك متخلفه واتوقع بعد انه لمى يجي تلبسي قميص اكمام اخضر**وتنوره طويله حمره؟؟**ورد + نوف + نوره**ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه**مروى بحيا ترد : لا شدعوه مو كذا بس اقصد اني ما...**نوره: بس بس اسكتي**نوره : تطالع في ورد صاحبتها وكان وجهها شاحب وواضح عليه تعب او شي كذا**تقول**خير وررررررررد شفيه وجهك تعبان؟؟**ورد: ها لا ابد مافيني شي بس اكيد تعبانه لانك بتفارقينا هههه**نوره: علي انا هالكلام* *ما حس قلبك بالغرام : خخخخ**لا والله جد اتكلم وش فيك**ورد : لا ابد بس صاحيه من امس ويمكن بديت اتعب**نوره: تحبي تروحي تنامي بغرفتني :p* *ورد : هههههههه ياليت**نوره: انتظري بس اليوم بنام فيها وتعالي استلميها من بكره ههههه**تدخل مي بالنص**اقول نوره قولي حق تريزا تجيب لي شوكلاته لان هذا قطع صغيره وما يشبع**نوره: ههههههههه وانتي ما تتغيري همك بطنك!!**تقوم نوره تطلع عشان تقول حق تريزا هالكلام**ولمى فتحت الباب شافت عبد الرحمن واقف قرب الباب**نوره: يا سلالالالالالام والله بقول حق امي**عبد الرحمن: وش هالسخافه انا كنت جاي اشوف طاح قلمي هنا لمى جيت اسلم على**خالتي وصدفه انتي طلعتي بوجهي**نوره: مو وقت هالكلام عن اذنك**عبد الرحمن مستحي من الموقف كان قوي عليه**طلعو صاحبات نوره والوقت كان متأخر**وكان اليوم جدا متعب بالنسبه لنوره لانها صاحيه من الصباح ومن وقتها ما ارتاحت**راحت لغرفتها عشان تنام قبل ما تدخل غرفتها**عبد الرحمن : نوره لحظه قبل ما تنامي ابي اكلمك**نوره وهي دايخه : بكره انا بوجهك طول اليوم وما معانا احد تقدر تكلمني بأي وقت**يالله تصبح على خير**عبد الرحمن**تصبحي على خير*****************************ابتدى اليوم الجديد وكانت الساعه 10 الصباح**صحت نوره وهي قمه بالنشاط وقامت تستعد للسفر**نزلت وجلست مع امها وابوها في هالوقت كان عبد الرحمن يجهز حاجاته << يا بروود اعصابه**في هالوقت دخلت عبير وعلي وجلسو مع نوره وامها وابوها**علي + عبير : السلام عليكم**الجميع : وعليكم السلام**علي : ها نوره اليوم مسافره**
نوره: ايه اليوم ... ارجوك يا روميو لا تغنيلي لا تلوح للمسافر المسافر راح :p**علي + عبير ههههههههههههههههههه**عبير : سلامات هو ما غنى عشاني يغني عشانك**نوره : انا غير ونوره دايم غير**ع العموم بكره يجي روميو حقي ويغني لي لحد ما اقوله اسكت يا نشاااااااز**الكل ضحك على كلامها**نزل عبد الرحمن وكانت بيده شنطة السفر**دخل الصاله**عبد الرحمن: السلام عليكم**الجميع: وعليكم السلام**عبد الرحمن : نوره قلتي حق تريزا تنزل حاجاتك؟؟**نوره: لا**عبد الرحمن : قومي قولي لها لان الساعه 11:30 احنا بنروح المطار**نوره: طيب**عبد الرحمن : وخلك جاهزه انا بطلع اشتري حاجات وبرجع ونطلع اوكي ؟؟**نوره : ان شاء الله ،، بعد كذا قامت وقالت حق تريزا تنزل حاجاتها* *( هنا بدت تحس نوره انها جد راح تسافر )**بدا يعورها قلبها على فراق اهلها حتى محمد الي دوم تتهاوش معاه << البنت لسى ما سافرت وهي كذا**قامت وخلصت حاجاتها وما بقى الا انها تلبس عبايتها وتطلع ع المطار**في هالوقت وصل عبد الرحمن وطلب من السايق ينقل الشنط للسياره وراح قال حق نوره**عبدالرحمن: يالله نوره الحين بنطلع**نوره: قامت وسلمت على امها وابوها وعبير وعلي ومحمد**توصوني على شي؟؟**الجميع: لا سلامتك تروحي وترجعي بالسلامه**ام عبد الرحمن: عبد الرحمن ما اوصيك انتبه على اختك ترى مالها غيرك**وانتي بعد نوره مو تكثري طلبات على اخوك ولا تزهقيه**نوره+عبد الرحمن : ان شاء الله* *وطلعو متجهين للمطار في رعاية الله وحفظه*******************تم بحمد الله الجزء الثانياتمنى انه يحوز على اعجابكم والى القاء في الجزء الثالث**مع احداث جدييييده**تساؤلات:**يا ترى وش توقعاتكم للأحداث القادمه**مين الي يحبها عبد الرحمن؟؟**وايش ممكن يصير لـ نوره مع عبد الرحمن في لبنان؟؟؟؟؟؟**وكيف راح يكون البيت من غير نوره و عبد الرحمن؟؟؟؟؟**ع العموم راح نشوف وش الاحداث الي راح تصير في اقرب ما يمكنمع ارق واعذب تحيااااتيفروحه*

----------


## Princess

هلااا خيتيو...  :bigsmile: 

بدايه قصصيه مبشره بالخير 
وان شالله للأمام يارب
لي عوده لمتابعتها عزيزتي فروحه
يسلم فكرش وقلمش 

تنقل يالغلا للقسم المناسب..  :cool: 

دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## farooo7a

*يسلمك ربي " كبرياء "**والله اني بديت احبك**الله لا يحرمنا من طلتك الحلوه**وعساك دوم منوره وترى ما راح تكمل هالقصه**الا لعيونك وعيون الناس الحلوين الي مثلك**تحياتي**ف**ر**و**ح**ه*

----------


## farooo7a

*اهليييييييييين اميرة المرح*


*والله من زمان ودي اقولك تنقليها لاني ما انتبهت للقسم الي فوق*


*ع العموم تسلمي ع المرووووووور ومنوره يا قلبي*


*الله لا يحرمنا من طلتك*


*تحياتي*


*ف**ر**و**ح**ه*

----------


## كبرياء

*مين الي يحبها عبد الرحمن؟؟*
*وايش ممكن يصير لـ نوره مع عبد الرحمن في لبنان؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*وكيف راح يكون البيت من غير نوره و عبد الرحمن؟؟؟؟؟*

*خخخخخخ والله ان كبرياؤؤؤه شبه صادتها*

*الي يحبها دحوووووووومي هي هي هي هههه ورد صديقت نوير* 

*امن الباقي ننتظر من قلمك المبدع خيتو اكمااااله* 

*ودمتم*

----------


## farooo7a

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*


*والله ضكتيني من قلب*


*والله حلو حزرك وانشوف مين كان يحب الاخ عبدالرحمن*


*تسلمي يا عمري على متابعتك الي من جد رائعه*


*تحياتي*


*فروحه الي تحب كبرياء من قلب*

----------


## farooo7a

*السلام**جد جبتولي الاحباط يا اعضاء منتدى الناصره!!**ماتوقعت منكم عدم التجاوب* *L**ما غير انا و كبرياء**صحيح فيها الخير بس بعد حابه اشوف طلتكم البهييه**وحابه اسمع رايكم بما انها اول كتابه لي**اتمنى منكم التجاوب* *J**تحياتي**فروحه*

----------


## Princess

> *مي (( هذي اكثر وحده مهستره بالشله وعلى قد ما اسمها صغير جسمها كبير!! مسكينه سمينه :( ))*





هههههههههههههه ضحكني الوصف تسلمي





> *نوره: سلالالالالالالاماااااااااات دحوووووم شقاعد تسوي هنا ها؟؟*
> *عبدالرحمن يتخرع من جيت اخته المفاجأه: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*







> *شفيك انتي خرعتيني .. لا بس كنت اطالع بالبيت من فوق لتحت كيف يصير؟؟*










> مين الي يحبها عبد الرحمن؟؟




ههههههههه اني قلت هالحركه اللي سووها على شان هالسبب  :rolleyes: 
ههههههههههه حركات هالصبيان هذي   :wink: 

عجبتني
الصراحه الجزء الأخير احلى جزء..
يللا حبابه كملي
اني اتابع..  واسمحي لي على التأخير بالرد من الزحمه والله  :toung: 
عوافي علينا قلم مثل قلمش
ويعطيش العافيه

دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## farooo7a

*هلا والله اميرة المرح*

*تسلمي ع المرور الرائع*

*والتعليق الاروع الي حسسني جد*

*انك معي بكل كلمه اقولها*

*لا حرمنا الله من طلتك الحلوه*

*تحياتي*

*فروحه*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

فـــــــــروحـــــــــــــه
خيتو والله عن جد وبدون مجاملة الروايه روعه
واتمنى انك تكمليها لينا لأني اندمجت معاها
وننتظر الجزء بفارغ الصبر اوكي حبابه ولا يهمش احنا
متابعين ونقاد وكل الي تبيه ..

----------


## عاشق الافراح

يعطيك الف عافيه اختي على القصه الحلوه

ننتظر جديدك الله لا يرمنا منك يارب

----------


## كبرياء

*مراااااااااااااااااااااحب*
*وينك خيتووووو عن جد طولتي عليناا بالباقي*

----------


## farooo7a

*" دنيا الاحلام "*  
*انتي الي عن جد روعه* 
*وانتي ما تتمني انتي تامر امر* 
*ان شاء الله راح انزل الجزء الثالث في هاليومين* 
*وانا الي اتمنى انه يحوز على اعجابك واعجاب الباقي* 
*تحياتي* 
*فروحه*

----------


## farooo7a

*الله يعافيك اخوي عاشق الافراح*

*شنو ننتظر جديدك؟؟*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ياخي قول ننتظر التكمله حسسني انك قريتها* 

*ههههههههههههههههه*

*ع العموم تسلم ع المرور*

*ولا حرمنا الله من طلتك الحلوه*

*تحياتي*

*فروحه*

----------


## farooo7a

*مراحب فيك يا قلبي*

*يا حياتي هالشمعه*

*انتي شمعة قصتي يا " كبرياء "*

*انا يا قلبي قاعده اكمل لعيونك وعيون الي ينتظروا معك*

*لا حرمني الله من طلتك*

*تحياتي*

*فروحه*

----------


## farooo7a

*عندنا من جديد* 
*ولكم يا اعزائي* 

*الجزء الثالث* 


*************************** 


*اثناء اتجاههم للمطار وكان المشوار يعم عليه الهدوء والسكون* 


*كان عبد الرحمن مشغل الراديو وصدفه كانت اغنية (غير الناس-راشد الماجد)* 


*كان عبد الرحمن داخل معاها جو وكان يغني مع راشد ويردد الكلام معاه* 


*((انت غير الناس عندي انت عندي شي كبير كيف اصبر وانا شايف الناس من حولك كثير* 

*انا احبك واقولها لك كلمه خليها في بالك انا ماني اي عاشق انا لمى اعشق اغيــــــــر))* 


*في هالوقت نوره كانت تفكر في حاجات كثيررررررره لدرجة انها مو عارفه تفكر بأيش بالضبط* 


*تفكر ايش راح تعمل في لبنان وهل راح تستانس هناك ولا بتزهق؟؟* 


*وتفكر ان باقي عليها سنه ونص وتنهتي من المدرسه !! يا الله معقووووووووله والله كبرررت عن جد* 


*اثناء هالافكار الي تروح وتجي والي مو عارفه تركز على ايش بالضبط؟؟* 


*تكلم عبد الرحمن وقطع هالصمت* 


*عبد الرحمن: نوره غريبه ساكته في شي شاغل بالك؟؟* 


*نوره: ها.. لا والله مافي شي شاغل بالي ،، عبد الرحمن عادي اسئل سؤال* 


*عبد الرحمن : اكيد* 


*نوره : بصراحه انا صحيح مشغول بالي بس قلت عيب اقولك بس بعدين قلت عادي اخوي* 

*مافيها شي لو قلت له وانا ادري انه ما راح يقول لأحد* 


*عبد الرحمن : اكيد سرك في بير :)* 


*نوره : تسلم ،، اول شي ابي اعرف* 

*وش رايك بالحب؟؟* 


*عبد الرحمن : ها.. وش قلتي ((ارتبك وما عرف وش يقول)) يعني كيف من اي ناحيه؟؟* 


*نوره:يعني انت تشوف انه عادي احد يعيش قصة حب في وسط مجتمعنا هذا؟؟* 


*عبد الرحمن : شوفي نوره ،، في هالدنيا صعب تعرفي مين الصادق معك ومين الي يلعب في مشاعرك* 

*وبعد مثل ما قلتي مجتمعنا يرفض هالشي* 

*بس الحب مو في ايدينا يعني لو الواحد على كيفه من يحب ومتى يحب كان تبدلت امووووور كثيره* 

*رغم ان مجتمعنا مغلق ويرفض مثل هالحاجه* 

*في حب كأني قمت اتوهك هههههههههههه* 

*انا بقولك رااي بالحب باختصار* 

*مافي مشكله لو االواحد حب بس اهم شي يهدي حبه ومشاعره لانسانه تستحق هالشي* 

*وبعد ضروري يكون عنده هدف سامي يسعى له من ورا هالحب* 

*يعني مو مجرد نزوه وتعدي* 


*نوره : اها* 


*عبد الرحمن : بس انتي ما قلتي لي ليه سألتي هالسؤال* 


*نوره : لا بس في وحده من صاحباتي وهي قريبه مني واعترفت لي انها تحب ولد عمها* 

*(( طبعا هالكلام تأليف من خيالها كـ العاده ))* 

*ما ادري!! استغربت وقلت معقول هالحاجات تصير في مجتمعنا (( انواع العبط ))* 


*عبد الرحمن : هههههههههه لا بالعكس قصص الحب موجوده في كل مكان* 


*مضى الوقت بالسوالف ووصلو المطار وما بقى على اقلاع الطائره الا 30 دقيقه* 

*جلسو في الانتظار.. كان واضح على وجه نوره الفرح والراحه* 

*في هالوقت كان شخص يطالع في نوره نظرات اعجاب لدرجة انه ما شال عينه عنها* 

*نوره ما كانت منتبهه له* 

*،،،،،،،،*

----------


## farooo7a

*لمى انتهت الاجراءات الرسميه للسفر وقرب موعد اقلاع الطائره اتجهو الركاب بعد النداء لرقم الرحله* 


*نوره : دحووووووم انا افكر بس احنا بنسافر ما دريت ان كل الناس بتسافر* 


*عبد الرحمن : ههههههههههههههههههههه شدعوه* 


*نوره : اي والله . . . كل ما سألت احد بتسافرو يقولولي لأ* 

*بعد ركوبهم الطائره بدأ عرض التعليمات الي لازم يلتزم فيها المسافر* 



*نوره : دحوم تخيل تطيح فينا الطياره ؟؟* 

*عبد الرحمن : وووووجع فال الله ولا فاااااالك انتي شفيك اوقات تقولي كلام غبي؟؟* 


*نوره : يووووووه انا قلت بس تخيل وبعدين اذا زعلتني ترى بقول حق ماما :(* 


*عبد الرحمن : انزين... لا تبكي علينا بس* 


*ابتدت الطائره بالحركه وبدت بالاقلاع والارتفاع الخفيف* 

*نور بدت تحس بغثيان وهيجان في معدتها* 


*نوره : بصراحه عبد الرحمن بطني يألمني* 


*عبد الرحمن : تبي اجيب لك حبوب؟؟* 


*نوره : ابي ارووووووووح الحمام احس اني بفرررررغ الي في بطني* 


*عبد الرحمن : من اولها !! انزين قومي رووووووحي* 


*الطائره لسى ما استقرت بالجو وما زالت ترتفع وهي تمشي بتخبط ومو عارفة توازن جسمها من التعب* 

*مشتو بالغلط مشت على عباتها ومالت على احد الركاب وطاحت* 


*نوره : يا الله موقف لا احسد عليه .. (( قلب وجهها احمر من الموقف ))* 

*اسفه عن جد اسفه* 

*صدفه الشخص الي مالت عليه كان نفس الشخص الي كان يطالع فيها بالمطار* 


*(المجهول):مافي مشكله ،، حصل خير* 


*نوره : طيب عن اذنك واكرر اعتذاري* 


*اتجهت نوره للحمام و الفششششششششششششله ذابحتهااااا* 


*نوره: يا الله يعني كان لازم اقوم واروح هالحمام والله اني تشرشحت ولا هذا* 

*ثقيل الدم بدل ما يقولي بسم الله عليك ما تشوفي شر اووووووف وش ثقل هالدم* 

*دخلت الحمام وراسها يلف ويدور والهيجان في معدتها قاعد يزيد* 

*بعد ما خلصت من استخدام الحمام* 


*طلعت نوره وهي تحس براحه كبيره وتقول في نفسها*  

*"صدق الي سماه بيت الراحه" خخخخخ* 


*نوره: ((الحين لازم امشي بشويش وثقل ما ابي يتكرر الي صار من شوي* 

*وهذا ثقيل الدم لمى امر راح اتعمد اني ما اطالع فيه واتجاهله ))* 

*اتجهت نوره للمكان الي هي واخوها جالسين فيه ولمى مرت على الشخص*

----------


## farooo7a

*المجهول : لو سمحتي* 


*نوره : ( يا الله شيبي هذا ) نعم ؟؟* 


*المجهول : ربطة شعرك طاحت منك* 


*نوره : (( يلعن ام الاحراج السالفه وصلت لكذا؟؟ )) طيب شكراا* 


*المجهول : العفو هذا الواجب* 


*اخذت الربطه وراحت وهي قمه في الاحراج* 

*وما وصلت الا اخوها عبد الرحمن في سابع نومه* 

*حست بقهر اكثر لانها الحين مافي احد تتكلم معاه وتحكي عن الي في قلبها!!* 


*نوره : عبد الرحمن .. عبد الرحمن* 

*عــبــد الــرحــمــن* 


*عبد الرحمن: هاااااااا شتبي انتي الواحد**مايعرف**يرتاح**شوي معك؟؟* 


*نوره** : ((* *حست**انها**مزعجه** ))* *طيب**خلاص**ارجع**نام* 


*عبد**الرحمن** :* *بعد* *ايش* *بعد* *ما* *طار* *النوم* *من* *عيوني** ..* *خلصيني* *شتبي؟؟* 


*نوره**:* *لمى* *قمت* *رحت* *الحمام* *طحت* *في* *الممر على واحد* *وتفشلت**L* 


*عبد**الرحمن** :* *هههههههههههههه**احلفي؟؟* 


*نوره**:* *وتضحك بعد ؟؟ بدل ما تقولي بسم الله عليك جد زعلتني*  


*عبد**الرحمن** :* *والله* *لأفضحك* *قدام* *امي* *وابوي* *وعبير* *ومحمد* *وحتى* *علي* *بقول له* 


*نوره : الشره مو عليك علي انا الي احسبك الحين بتقولي* 

*سلامات ما اشوف شر عسى بس ما تعورت* *L* 


*عبد الرحمن : صحيح عسى ما تعورتي وصار فيك ازرق واخضر واحمر وحركات خخخ* 


*نوره** :* *قااااااااااعد**تتريق**حضرتك**لكن**والله**بقول**حق**ماما**الي**تسويه**فيني**من الـ أ الى الـ ي* 


*عبدالرحمن: ههههههههههههه امزح معك يعني اذا ما مزحت مع اختي حبيبتي امزح مع مين* 


*نوره :* *J** يعني ما راح تقول حق امي وابوي ومحمد وعبير وعلي* 


*عبد الرحمن : لا طبعا راح اقول هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه* 


*نوره : وووووووووجع توك تقول انك تمزح* 


*عبد الرحمن : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه* 

*مضى الوقت بسرعه ووصلو لمطار بيروت* 

*كانت نوره تعبانه وتعاني من الم في راسها بس اول ما نزلت من الطائره* 

*كان الجو هادئ*  

*بدت تحس براحه وانها فعلا لازم تنسى وجع الراس وتستمع في كل لحظه* 

*تعيش فيها في لبنان* 


*عبد الرحمن : يالله نوره سيارة الفندق تنتظرنا* 


*نور : ان شاء الله* 


*وصلو الفندق بالسلامه وقررو انهم يرتاحو شوي ومن بعد كذا راح ينزلو يتغذو بالبوفيا الي بالفندق* 

*،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،* 

*نوره "وهي تتصل ع البيت من تلفون الفندق"* 


*نوره: الو* 


*تريزا : الو* 


*نوره: هلا والله تريزا كيف حالك؟* 


*تريزا : انا تمام انت كيف حالك؟* 


*نوره : بخير الله يسلمك وين امي؟؟* 


*تريزا : مدام ام عبد الرحمن في نوم الحين* 


*نوره : ( اووووووف هذا وقت النوم ) طيب وين مدام عبير؟؟* 


*تريزا : مدام عبير في اطلع مع مستر علي* 


*نوره : ياااااااليل ما اطولك طيب وحمود؟؟* 


*تريزا : لحظه* 


*محمد: الو* 


*نوره : هلا والله حمود كيف حالك* 


*محمد : هلا بخير الله يسلمك انتو كيفكون وكيف لبنان معكون* 


*نوره: ههههههههههههه والله للحين ما شفت شي فيها المهم اذا صحت امي قول لها* 

*ان احنا وصلنا بالسلامه ونسلم عليها ،، توصيني على شي* 


*محمد : سلامتك بس لو حبيتي تشتري لي هديه او اي شي عادي ارضى* 


*نوره : هههههههههههه من عيوني يالله مع السلامه* 


*محمد : مع السلامه* 

*،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،*

----------


## farooo7a

*عبدالرحمن: نوره حبيبتي يالله ترى تأخرنا خلينا ننزل نتغذا* 
*نوره : أي والله صحيح وانا جوعانه حدي* 
*عبد الرحمن : الله يستر شكلك بتاكلي البوفيا كله خخخخ* 

*نوره : والله الجوع كافر وحتى لو اكلته كله عادي مو خسرانين شي* 

*عبدالرحمن+نوره ههههههههههههههههههههههههه* 

*نزلوا ودخلو البوفيا ،،* 

*نوره : ياربي انا بديت ادوخ من الريحه آآآه من جد صار نفسي اكل البوفيا كله* 


*عبدالرحمن : هههههههههه انتبهي لا تطيحي على احد مثل مافشلتيني بالطائر* 

*نوره: وبعدين معاك.... لا عن جد ما ينقالك شي* 

*عبد الرحمن : هههههههههه لا تضيعي الوقت وخلنا نروح ناخذ لنا شي يسد الجوع عشان* 

*نعرف نطلع بعد شوي* 

*اثناء اختيارهم للأصناف الي يحبوها نوره انتبهت للشخص نفسه الي طاحت عليه بالطائره* 

*تغيرت الوانها !!* 

*نوره : عبدالرحمن شوف شوف* 

*عبدالرحمن : وش اشوف ؟؟* 

*نوره: هذاك الي لابس بنطلون جنز وقميص اسود* 

*عبدالرحمن : شفيه* 

*نوره : ياربيييييييي هذا هو الي طحت عليه بالطائره* 

*عبدالرحمن : هههههههههههههههه طيب ويعني تبي تروحي تطيحي عليه مره ثانيه؟؟* 

*نوره : وجع انا خلاص مابي اكل شي خلنا نطلع من البوفيا وخلاص* 

*عبدالرحمن : بلا حركات مراهقين يعني وش بيسوي بياكلك مثلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* 

*نوره : (لاتعليق* *L**)* 

*بعد ما خلصوا اختيار الاكل اتجهوا للطاوله عشان يبتدو اكل* 

*^^^^^^* 
*اثناء الاكل* 

*رن جوال عبد الرحمن وكان واضح على وجهه الارتباك والغريب بالموضوع انه ما رد ع الاتصال* 

*نوره : متى سويت جوالك دولي؟؟* 

*وش هالخيانه تسويه دولي ولا تقول حق اختك المكسينه* 

*عبد الرحمن : والله توقعتك مسويته من اول* 

*نوره : يالله حصل خير اصلا احسن لمى اخلص اكل بقوم ادور على مكان وبخذ كرت تلفون*


*عشان اكشخ فيه قدام صاحباتي خخخخخخخ* 

*" نوره كانت تضحك صحيح.. بس في نفس الوقت انتبهت* 
*لحركة اخوها وانه ما رد على الاتصال"* 

*"يالله على راحته هو كبير وفاهم وحر بحياته.. بس جد صار عندي فضول اعرف مين زوجة اخوي المستقبليه خخخخخخخخ"* 

*عبدالرحمن : يالله يا نوره ما خلصتي اكل؟؟* 

*نوره : الا بس انتظرك تخلص* 

*عبدالرحمن: ههههههههه طيب يالله خلينا نركب نرتاح احس نفسي ثقلت في الاكل* 

*وبعد ما نرتاح نطلع نتمشى* 

*نوره: نــــــــــــــــعـــــــــــــم؟؟؟* 

*وش قلت نرتاااااااااااااح* 

*مو تونا مرتاحين من شوي* 

*انا مو تعبانه وما ابي اركب ارتاح* 

*ابي اتمشى شوي واشم هوا* 

*عبدالرحمن: اسف انا تعبان وبطني طافر مترين ومافي عندنا بنات يطلعو بروحهم* 

*ولاتنسي تونا واصلين وما تدلين مكان هني يعني بسهوله تضيعي!!* 

*نوره: أي طيب انا ما قلت بطلع بروحي* 

*عبدالرحمن : لا تكثري كلام ويالله قومي لاني جد تعبان وابي ارتاح* 

*نوره : نزلت راسها وواضح عليها الزعل* 

*وقامت تحركت من مكانها* 

*عبد الرحمن : " حس بتأنيب ضمير .. يعني انا جايبها تتسلى ولا اهزأ فيها* 

*والله ما قصدي يا نوره اسف"* 

*وهم بالممر انتبه عبد الرحمن لـ كوفي نت بالفندق " قال في نفسه* 

*والله فكره اخلي نوره تجلس ع النت شوي تتسلى"* 

*عبدالرحمن : نوره شفتي الي شفته انا؟؟* 

*نوره : " ترد بدون نفس" لا ما شفت وش شفت؟؟* 

*عبدالرحمن: في بالفندق كوفي نت تبي تروحي* 

*نوره : "ترفع راسها بفررررررررح" صحيح وينه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* 

*عبدالرحمن : عديناه بس اذا تبي ارجعي كم خطوه وتشوفيه* 

*بس المهم ما تتحركي منه تعرفي احنا تونا واصلين ولسى ما نعرف الشوارع زين* 

*وانتي امانه عندي* 

*نوره : "ترد بفرح" انت تاااااااااااامر امر يا احلى اخو بالدنيا* 

*عبدالرحمن:"حس برضا عن نفسه لانه راضاها مثل ما زعلها"* 

*يالله انا برتاح كلها ساعه واجيك حلو* 

*نوره: حلووووووووو* 

*عبدالرحمن : صحيح عندك فلوس ولا تبي؟؟* 

*نوره : " ترد بخجل " أي عندي.. شكرا* 

*راح عبد الرحمن عشان يرتاح واتجهت نوره للـ كوفي نت* 

*^^^^^*

----------


## farooo7a

*دخلت نوره الكوفي شوب* 


*الموظف : يا اهلين وسهلين* 


*نوره : ترد بابتسامه* 


*لو سمحت !! ممكن ابي كبينة انترنت* 


*الموظف : اكيد.. هلئ من حزك ما عنا الا كبينه وحده فاضيه تفزلي ع كبينه رئم 6* 


*نوره : طيب شكرا* 


*اتجهت نوره لكبينه رقم 6 وهي فرحاااااااانه* 

*واخيرا بتشبك نت وبتشوووووووف نوووف لانها بجد وحشتها* 

*نسيت اقول لكم انو نوف ( مدمنة انترنت )* 

*عكس نوره ما كانت تحب النت ولا كانت تستخدمه الا اذا احتاجت له* 

*والحين ما راحت الا عشان تلقى خويتها نوف* 

*سوت تسجيل دخول بالمسنجر ومن حظها انو نوف طلعت فعلا اون لاين* 


*الحب المستحيل :* 

*هلالالالالالالالالالالالالا والله باهل لبنااااااااااااان تو ما نور المسن يا نويررررررر* 


*نوره :* 

*ههههههههههههههههه النور نورك يا قلبي وش اخبارك؟؟ اكيد تبكي على فراقي صح؟؟* 


*الحب المستحيل :* 

*ههههههههههههه اكيد يا قلبي ،، شخبارك ؟؟ بشريني عنك كيف كانت الرحله* 


*نوره :* 

*والله تبهدلت يا خويتي وطحت بالطياره على واااااااحد يلعن ام الفشله* 


*الحب المستحيل :* 

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه تعيشي وتاخذي غيرها* 


*نوره :* 

*فال الله ولا فاااااااااااااااالك* 


*الحب المستحيل :* 

*اممممممم الا صحيح ما قلتي لي انتي من وين شابكه؟؟* 


*نوره : الفندق الي ساكنين فيه فيه كوفي شوب ويوم دريت قلت لازم ادخل اكيد بلقاك* 


*الحب المستحيل :* 

*يا حياااااااتي.. جد اخجلتيني* 


*نوره :* 

*ههههههههههههههههههه شدعوه* 


*... اخذهم الوقت والسوالف لحد ما فجئه قفل كل شي تلقائيا* 

*تفاجئت نوره شصاير* 


*نوره : " ياربي لا يكون خربت جهاز الكوفي شوب* 

*طيب انا ما سويت شي ولا فتحت مواقع عشان اخاف اني جبت لهم فايروس؟؟ "* 


*تماسكت اعصابها وقامت بتشوف وش صاير وعملت احتياطها واخذت كل الفلوس الي معاها خخخخخخخ على بالها خربت الجهاز مسكينه !!* 


*نوره وهي تكلم الموظف : لو سمحت وانا استخدم الانترنت فصل فجئه وسوا تسجيل خروج من حاله مع اني ما سويت شي غلط* 


*يرد عليها الموظف بأبتسامه : هو هيك النزام وئت يكون ئريب تخلص ساعه ضروري* 

*تجي لعنا مشان نمدد لك الوئت معليش حصل خير* 

*بدك تمددي الوئت؟؟* 


*نور ارتاحت نفسيا وبان على تعابير وجهها هالشي*  

*نوره : لا شكرا بس عطيني الفاتور بحاسب وبطلع* 


*وفي هالوقت دخل نفس الشخص الي طاحت عليه بالطياره خخخخخخ* 


*نوره : " يا ربي وش هالحظ اروح البوفيا اشوفه بوجهي اجي هنا اشوفه بوجي اوووف "* 


*حاسبت نوره وطلعت بسرررررررررعه بس عشان ما تشوف وجهه* 


*المجهول : لو سمحت ابي كبينة انترنت* 


*الموظف : أي تكرم عينك لسى فظيت عنا وحدي من حزك..* 

*روح لكبينة رئم 6* 


*فعلا اتجه لكبينة رقم سته*  


*واول ما فتح الموظف له الجهاز طلع المسن حق نوره مفتوح* 

*والمحادثه لسى موجوده* 


*والي اعضم من كذا انها نسيت شنطتها بالكبينه خخخخخ* 


*المجهول : الظاهر هي الي كانت تستخدم هالكبينه هذي شنطتها وهذي بعد شكلها محادثتها* 


*ههههههههههه يالله خلني اقراها واتسلى فيها* 

*بعد ما خلص شغل ع الانترنت...* 

*وارضى فضوله والي اهم من كذا* 

*عرف انو اسمها نوووووووره* 


*اتجه للكوفي شوب وحب انه يشرب شي ساخن ويرخي اعصابه وكان الكوفي شوب* 

*قريب مره من الكوفي نت* 


*^^^^^^^^^^^^^*

----------


## farooo7a

*نوره : عبدالرحمن يالله قووووووووووووووم ما شبعت نوم*


*عبدالرحمن يرد بتعب : يالله يالله الحين بقوم*


*بعد ما صحا عبدالرحمن وتجهزوا للطلعه قررو انهم يطلعو يتمشو بشوارع لبنان الجميله*


*اثناء المشي*


*نور : عبد الرحمن خلينا نشوف مكان يبيعو فيه ارقام تلفون ابي اخذ لي رقم لبناني*


*عبدالرحمن : ان شاء الله على امرك*


*وكملو مشوارهم متجهين للمكان الي ينباع فيه ارقام التلفون*


*ولمى وصلو الموظف كان كبير بالسن ومره حبووووووووب*


*نوره : لو سمحت ممكن ابي رقم جوال*


*الموظف : أي تكرم عينك عمو.. بدك رقم مميز ولا عادي*


*بهالاثناء رن جوال عبد الرحمن*


*عبدالرحمن : نوره حبيبتي على بال ما تختاري لك رقم انا شوي برد ع التلفون وبرجع*


*نوره : ترد بابتسامه صفره.. طيب اوكي*


*^^^^^^^^*


*عبدالرحمن : هلا قلبي.. هلا عمري.. هلا رووووووووحي*


*يا هلا بالهصووووووت*


*المجهووووول : هلا عيوني.. الحمدلله ع السلامه كيف لبنان مع ونوره*


*عبدالرحمن : والله كل شي تمام ناقصني وجودك*


*المجهوووووول : هههههههههههههه يالله ان شاء الله المره الجايه اكون معاكم*


*عبدالرحمن : اكيييييييد راح تكوني معي انا بس نوره هذي خلاص ما نبيها*


*مو اذا وجد الماء بطل التيمم*


*المجهول + عبدالرحمن :*


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*المجهول : يسلمك ربي يا عمري انا ما ادري كيف بتحمل فراقك هالكم يوم*


*وبنحرم من شوفتك البهيه*


*عبدالرحمن ولا انا بعد.. ع العموم حبيبتي انا تارك نوره بروحها والحين لازم اروح لها*


*بكلمك وقت ثاني اوكي حبيبتي؟؟*


*المجهول : طيب يا عمري انتبه على حالك وعلى نوره تراها غاليه عندي*


*عبدالرحمن : ان شاء الله.. في امان الله*


*المجهول الله معك..*


*عبدالرحمن : ها نوره ما خلصتي*


*نوره : الا خلصت بس انتظرك تحاسب ولا كل مره اروح مكان بتخليني انا احاسب*


*نوره+ عبدالرحمن :هههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*عبدالرحمن : ما صارت حاسبتي عن الكوفي نت يالعياره لا وهذا وانا سائلك عنك فلوس*


*ولالا*


*نوره : هههههههههههه اي بس اذا كان حبيبك عسل لا تلحسه كله*


*عبدالرحمن : ههههههههههههههههه قولي لنفسك هالكلام يا حظي*


*بعد ما حاسب عبدالرحمن*


*قررو انهم ياخذو لهم عشا خفيف لانو نوره بدت تتعب*


*ولانها صاحيه من اول ما وصولو وما نامت*


*وبكذا انتهى اول يوم لهم في لبنان*


*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*


*وبكذا انتهى الجزء الثالث !!*


*والله اعلم وش راح يصير بالست الايام الباقيه* *J*


*تحياتي*

*فروحه*

----------


## كبرياء

*يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو فرووحه على الجزء الرووووعه*

*والله ما ادري وش سالفت هالغريب مع نويرر بس يللا الاياام جايه ونعررف* 

*سلمت الايادي المبدعه التي خطت لنا هذا الجزء وبانتظاار البااقي* 

*ودمتم*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

فروحة حبيبتي جزء روعة
ومثل ماقالت كبرياءوش سالفةهالغريب مع نوير
تسلمي والله الرواية روعـــــه ومنجنه عليهامررررررره

----------


## farooo7a

*يا حيااااااااااااااااتي هالشمعه*

*يسلمك ربي يالشمعه على طلتك الي امووووت*

*لو انحرم منها !!!!!!!!!!*

*تحياتي لك يا قلبي*

*فروحه*

----------


## farooo7a

*انتي الروعه*

*" دنيا الاحلام "*

*انتي شمعة نمبر 2 في قصتي*

*لا حرمني الله من نورك ونور شمعتي " كبرياء "*

*تسلمي يالغاليه ولا حرمني ربي من طلتك*

*تحيااااااااااااااااتي الحاره لك*

*فروحه*

----------


## Princess

ههههههههههههههه
خبله هذي نوره
تنسى شنطتها بالكوفي نت .. ولا بعد يخلص يوم كامل بلبنان وابد ولا تنتبه
وتطلع وتروح وتجي
خخخخخخخ
شكلها مهي متعوده على شيل الشنط
ضحكتني...
شكلها حبيبة هالدحوم وحده من اخويا نوره
جاني فضول اعرف اي وحده فيهم

ولعن ام اللقافه من مجهول نوير ...ششش ... سميته بإسمها

تسلمي فروحه ويعطيش الف عافيه
يللا الهمه وكملي باقي الأجزاء
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## كبرياء

*      * 

*مو كانك طوولتي عليناااا بالبقيه خيتوووو ؟؟!!!!*
*بانتظااااااااااااااااااااااااار البقيه*

----------


## farooo7a

*هلا والله " اميرة المرح "*

*كنت انتظر هالطله والتعليق الفله*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*قمت اقول شعر* 

*هي من ناحية خبله ما نختلف عليها*

*بس انتي ناسيه انها ما نامت من وصلت للبنان*

*فـ التفهي امر طبيعي في حالتها*

*لا حرمنا الله من طلتك ولا من فضووووووووووووولك*

*ان شاء الله عن قريب راح ارضيه*

*تحياتي*

*فروحه*

----------


## farooo7a

*هلا والله*

*يا قلبي عن قريب راح ينزل واشكرك ع المتابعه الرائعه*

*وصدقيني يا " كبرياء " راح احاول اخلصه عن قريب*

*لجل عيوووووونك وعيون كل الي ينتظروه*

*تحياتي لك*

*فروحه*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

خيتوووو فروحة وين الجزء
تعبتوانا انتظر باصيح..
بسرررررررررعة..

----------


## farooo7a

*ما عاش من يخليك تبكي يا قلبي*

*اول شي متباركين بالمولد وكل عام وانتو بالف خير*

*وينعاد عليكم بالصحه والعافيه*

*ثاني شي انا راح انزل هالجزء لعيونك يا قلبي*

*جعلي ما ابكيها وعيون كل الي ينتظروها وتحياتي لك*

*فروحه*

----------


## farooo7a

*الجزء الرابع*


*^^^^^^^^^*


*في اليوم الجديد وفي بيت ابو عبد الرحمن..*


*محمد : يما ترى نوره اتصلت وتسلم عليكم كلكم*


*وتقولك انهم وصلوا بالسلامه*


*ام عبدالرحمن : الله يسلمك ويسلمها.. والله ما توقعت البيت*


*يصير فاضي بدونها كذا !!*


*محمد : أي والله الحين انا اذا اشتهيت اهاوش احد اهاوش منو؟؟*


*الحيطان!!*


*ام عبدالرحمن : والله انك فاضي.. الا صحيح من وين اتصلت هي؟؟*


*محمد : اتصلت من الفندق*


*ام عبد الرحمن : يالله الله يجيبهم بالسلامه*


*................................*


*وفي ربوع لبنان*


*عبدالرحمن يطق الباب على نوره*


*نوره يالله قومي كفايه نوم ورانا طلعه*


*نوره : انزييييييييييين خلاص الحين بقوم يعني لازم تسوي هالزلزال*


*ولا ما اقوم اوووووووووف*


*عبدالرحمن : أي عشان تحسي لمى تجي تصحيني بازعاج لازم تفهمي*


*انو الدنيا سلف ودين*


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*نوره : والله باااااااااايخ*


*قامت نوره واخذت شاور سريع*


*ونزلو سوا عشان يفطروا بالبوفيا بس مع الاسف وقت البوفيا انتهى*


*لانهم نزلو متاخرين*


*عبدالرحمن : شفتي مع وجهك راح علينا وقت الفطور*


*نوره : ههههههههههههههههه عادي في كوفي شوب قريب من*


*الكوفي نت الي دخلته امس*


*عبدالرحمن اجل خلينا نروح نفطر فيه*


*نوره : يالله* *J*


*الموظف : يا اهلين وسهلين*


*عبدالرحمن : اهلا فيك لو سمحت نبي 2 كوروسان و 1 موكا*


*و 1 عصير برتقال طبيعي*


*نوره : ما شاء الله والله حفظت وش ابي على طول*


*عبدالرحمن : ههههههههه ما يبي لها ذكاء ادري انك ما تحبي*


*الهوت درينك يعني شتبيني اطلب لك من صباح الله خير*


*سوفت درينك مثلا؟؟*


*نوره : ههههههههههههههههههههه*


*صحيح عبد الرحمن قبل ما نسافر كنت تبي تكلمني بموضوع*


*بس انا كنت نعسانه وقلت لك لمى نكون في لبنان نتكلم فيه*


*تذكر ولا نسيت ؟؟*


*عبدالرحمن : هههههههههه ما شاء الله ذاكرتك قويه*


*الا اذكر*


*في هالوقت وصل الطلب حقهم*


*الموظف : ما شاء الله انتو عرسان جدد هون بالفندق؟؟*


*نوره : ( طاح وجهها ) شهالغباء بالله مو واضح الشبه الي بيني وبين اخوي*


*عبدالرحمن رد بابتسامه وهو يقول بقلبه ياليت لو كنت مع حبيبة القلب :*


*لا والله احنا اخوان مش عرسان*


*الموظف : ما شاء الله حولكم يالله الله يبعت لهي العروسه عريس*


*ولئلك عروسه*


*عبدالرحمن يرد من قلب : آمــــــــــــيـــــــــــــن*


*بعد ما راح الموظف*


*عبدالرحمن : ايوى نوره وش كنا نقول؟؟*


*نوره : كنا نقول انك تبي تكلمني في موضوع وانو ماعندك مانع تقوله الحين تقدر تتحفني فيه تفضل..*


*عبدالرحمن : ايه تذكرت بس صحيح نوره كم عمرك الحين؟؟*


*نوره : بالهجري ولا الميلادي*


*نوره + عبدالرحمن : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*عبدالرحمن : الي يريحك*


*نوره : عمري 16 ونص ولمى اخلص ثاني ثانوي*


*يصير عندي 17 سنه*


*عبدالرحمن : ما شاء الله العمر كله .. تدري نوره عمرك صغير*


*بس احس عقلك اكبر من كذا بكثير*


*نوره : احم احم . . . اخجلت تواضعي هههههههه*


*عبدالرحمن : تذكري لمى طلعنا البر بعيد الاضحى؟؟*


*نوره : اووووووه اكيد اذكر طلعه ما تنسى والدبابات كانت جناااااااان*


*ليت نعيدها مره ثانيه*


*عبدالرحمن :* *J** ايام الله كثيره والحي مرزوق*


*المهم نوره الموضوع الي بكلمك فيه جد ومافيه مزح بتاتا*


*نوره ترد باهتمام : تفضل كلي اذان صاغيه*


*عبدالرحمن : حبيبتي نوره الموضوع الي بقوله ما احد يدري فيه غيري*


*وانتي اول وحده تعرفه*


*نوره : لا تعليق* *J*


*عبدالرحمن : لمى كنا بالبر شفت اصحابي صدفه وسملت عليهم وتعشيت معاهم مره*


*ما ادري وين ابتدي بصراحه ...*


*نوره حبيبتي مساعد خويي شافك واعجب فيك والولد موظف بشركه كبيره وهو خويي صارله اكثر من سبع سنين*


*وما حب يلف ويدور وبصراحه هو يبي يتقدم لك*


*بس قال يبي يعرف اذا انتي عندك قبول مبداي عشان يخلي اهله يتقدموا*


*لك رسمي*


*نوره : مفتحه عيونه ع الاخر ومو مصدقه الي قاعده تسمعه*


*( الصمت سيد الموقف )*


*عبدالرحمن : حبيبتي نوره انتي اختي الغاليه ولو ما كان الرجال سنع ويستاهلك ما فتحت معك الموضوع*


*انا بقولك لمحة موجزه عنه طبعا انتي تعرفي منهم اهل مساعد*


*وتعرفي انه ولد عايله كبيره*


*مساعد عمره 24 سنه ومن خريجين البترول مثلي*


*وموظف في شركه كبيره وراتبه ما شاء الله جدا قوي*


*هذا غير البزنس الخاص فيه والعقارات الي عنده ملك*


*وترى ما احد يعرفه كثري ما نسافر الا سوا وما نسهر الا سوا*


*وبالحلوه والمره معي*


*خذي راحتك بالتفكير ولازم تعرفي ان ما احد يهمني بهالموضوع هذا كله*


*كثرك.. وفي النهايه الراي لك*


*ولو حبيتي انهي الموضوع كله انا ما عندي مشكله ويا دار ما دخلك شر* *J*


*نوره + عبدالرحمن : ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*نوره : اقول دحوم ما خلصت فطور؟؟*

----------


## farooo7a

*عبدالرحمن : ( وربي حياله هالبنت ) الا خلصت يالله نقوم**نوره : ياليت ودي اروح بعلبك**عبدالرحمن : ما شاء الله تفكيرك مثل تفكيري انا بعد كنت ناوي اليوم**نروح بعلبك**نوره : اجل يالله شتنتظر حاسب وخلينا نروح* *J**بعد ما حاسبوا وهم طالعين**نوره : اووووووووووه دحوم نسيت كاميرة الفديو**عبدالرحمن : يعني ما تكمل الطلعه الا فيها .. يالله روحي جيبيها وانا بطلع بشوف لنا تاكسي اوكي؟؟**نوره : اوكي**راحت نوره للمصعد وركبة الطابق الخامس متجه للجناح حقهم**وهي تمشي بالممر**المجهول : لو سمحتي**التفتت نوره وهي منرفزه هذا وقته احد يناديها ؟؟**ومجرد شافته انصدمت وقالت في خاطرها هذا وين ما اروح اشوفه بوجهي وبعدين؟؟**نوره : خير؟**المجهول : انتي امس كنتي في كبينه رقم 6 ؟؟**نوره استغربت : ويعني؟؟**المجهول : امممممم لاني امس لمى رحت شفت شنطه وما شفتك الا انتي طالعه ويدك فاضيه فـ قلت يمكن لك؟؟**نوره ترد بصدمه : هاااا؟؟**" وانا اقول امس ليش فهيت وما حاسبت يعني طلعت بدون شنطه وانا مو حاسه ؟؟ يالله النعس شيييييين "**المجهول : طيب انا اسف شكلها مو لك**نوره : لالا الشطنه لي انا**المجهول طيب ممكن تنتظري اطلعها من غرفتي ؟؟**نوره : ما عليك امر لا تتاخر عشان ابي اطلع بسرعه**المجهول : ولا يهمك**في هالاثناء راحت نوره بسرعه وخذت الكاميرا وطلعت تنتظر بالممر**المجهول : احط لها ورقه بالشنطه ولالا.. ياربي عيب هالحركات هالتصرفات ما تطلع الا من الشباب الطايش**آآه ياربي شفيني من شفت هالبنت ما ترقعت**طلع وهو يتنهد**المجهول انتبه ان نوره جالسه تنتظر بملل : اسف اخرتك**تفضلي الامانه**نوره : لا عادي شكرا* *مشت نوره على طول ولا عطته أي فرصه انه يتكلم**^^^^^**عبدالرحمن : نور حبيبتي ارجعي نامي مره ثانيه بالفندق**نوره : اسفه ادري تاخرت بس لو تدري وش صار ما ادري تعذرني ولا تضحك علي مثل كل مره**عبدالرحمن : اقول امشي ماهو عبد والدينا الي قاعد ينتظرنا على بالك سواق اهلك الي واقف ينتظرنا**نوره : مشت بدون أي تعليق.. غريبه**طول المشوار عبدالرحمن كان منرفز من تاخير اخته وهذا الشي خلاه يفضل انه يسكت على انه يدخل في نقاشات**نوره في هالوقت كانت تفكر بالكلام الي قاله لها اخوها بالكوفي شوب**الحين انا اصير مخطوبه ؟؟ وربي ما يناسبني**اصلا مساعد هذا وربي طايح حظه يوم يفكر فيني خخخخخخ**بعد طبخ ما اعرف اطبخ >> اممم بس ناويه اتعلم ان شاء الله**بس هااااااا مو تفكرو عشان العرس**عشان اذا صحيت نص الليل والكل نايم اعرف اصرف حالي**اوووووووف**وتنظيف ما اعرف انظف >> عادي يا قلبي الخدامات ما يقصروا**اممممم وحب ما اعرف احب**لالالالالا انا ارفض فكرة الزواج الحين**اصلا لسى بدري علي خلني اخلص مدرسه**واروح الجامعه والله يوفقني فيها**بعدين ا ا ا افكررررررررررررر بالزواج**أي صح والله كلامي صحيح وش ابي بالارتباط والمسؤليه من الحين؟؟**في هالوقت والحوار قاعد يهدئ بينها وبين حالها**وصول لـ بعلبك وناداها عبد الرحمن :**نوره يالله وصلنا ولا ناويه تنامي بالتاكسي بعد؟؟**نوره تطالع فيه بقهر : انزييييييييين**نزلت نوره وهي منقهره والود ودها ما تمشي معاه اصلا**لانه حاسه انه صاير ثقيييييييييييييييل دم بقوووووووووووووووووه**وهم يمشو شافو اعلانات حق حفلة بتكون بنفس اليوم للـ استاذ وديع**بس للأسف الحفله بتكون بالليل**كانت الدنيا زحمه وكلها عمال جالسين يعمل ترتيبا استعداد للحفله**نوره كانت عيونها على المسرح الي كانو عاملينه وعلى المايك الي كان بالنص**نوره وهي تكلم حالها : الـــــــــلــــــــــه وحليلي لو اروح الحين وامسك المايك واغني والله احطم علي أي وديع**شدعوه نوره بديتي تصدقي حالك بقوووووه لوووووووول**وفي هالوقت شافت نوره مره زيها مثل البدو ووجها مليان وشم اخضر**والناس طوابير طوابير عليها**طبعا الاخت نوره ما يحتاااااااااج اقولكم اممممممم الفضول**نوره : عبد الرحمن انا بروح اشوف وش صاير وسط الزحمه وبصور بعد**عبد الرحمن وهو يقول في نفسه " احسن فكه روحي ع الاقل نعرف نكلم حبيبة القلب شوي " : أي روح شوي واجيك**نوره " ان شاء الله عمرك ما جيت " وترد بابتسامه صفره* *: أي طيب اوكي**راحت نوره وسالت وحده من البنات الي حولها**وش صاير؟**البنت : هي عرافه ومنجمه بنفس الوئت**نوره : يعني كيف عرافه**البنت : يعني بتئرا لألك فنجان ولا كف ولا كوتشينا امريكيه**او حتى عربيه وكمان عندا كوتشينا فرنسيه**نوره : اهااااااااااااااااااا يعني تقول وش راح يصير بالمستقبل؟؟**البنت : ايوى بالزبط**نوره : أي بس ليش كل هالناس الي حولها اصلا هذي بدع وحرام**وما احد يعلم بالغيب غير رب العالمين**البنت ترد بابتسامه : والله يا اختي كل واحد ومعتقداتو واذا انتي ما تؤمني فيها فيك تساويها بس للتسليه!!**وبعدين هي حدسها دائما بيصيب**نوره : كيف يعني؟؟**البنت : يعني اوئات ما بتئرا لألك ولا شي بس مجرد تشوفك**بتئلك انتي هيك وهيك وهيك عرفتي شلوووووون**نوره : اهااااااااااا**طيب وبكم تقرا الكف؟؟**البنت : ما بعرف لانو انا معوده اخود كوتشينا امريكيه**نوره : اها وبكم الكوتشينا الامريكيه؟؟**البنت : يعني هيييييييك شي 16 دولار**اثناء حوارهم دحوم كان يكلم حبيبة القلب المجهوله**دحوم : هلا قلبي وحشتـــــــيني وربي ما كانهم يومين كانهم سنتين**المجهول>> كانت ترد وهي شاحبه : هلا.. كيف حال**دحوم استغرب من طريقة لهجتها لان العاده تكون تهلي وترحب : انا بخير بس انتي شفيك**المجهول : مافيني شي**دحوم : الا فيك وما اطلع ولد امي وابوي اذا ما كان فيك شي**المجهول : مريضه شوي**دحوم : ماتشوفي شر شفيك؟؟**المجهول : شوية انفلونزا**دحوم : اخذتي حبوب؟؟**المجهول : ايه**دحوم : طيب وغير المرض وش فيك؟؟**المجهول : مافيني شي**دحوم : لا والله فيك شي شدعوه اول مره اكلمك و انتي مريضه؟؟**المجهول : حبيبي مابي اشغل بالك خلاص مافيني شي**دحوم : يعني انتي الحين ما شغلتي بالي ؟؟ يالله يا قلبي قولي عادي**المجهول : ولد عمي متقدم لي وابوي موافق عليه*

----------


## farooo7a

*وخايفه انه يجبرني اني اخذه**عبدالرحمن بعد ما تغيرت الوانه : شنو ؟؟ شنو يعني يجبرك عليه وين قاعدين احنا ؟؟ وش هالكلام؟؟؟؟؟**اسمعي انا مجرد انزل من لبنان بتقدم لك قدام الله وخلقه**وما احد بياخذك غير فهمتي؟؟**المجهول ترد وهي تبكي : أي بس ابوي موافق على ولد عمي**وانا ما اقدر اقول بوجهه لا**دحوم يرد بعصبيه : شنو يعني ما تقدري تقولي له لا سياره انتي؟؟**عشان يبيعك للي يعجبه ؟؟؟ هذا مصيرك مو مصيره ومافي شي اسمه ما تقدري وبعدين اختي نوره جات يالله مع السلامه وسكر السماعه في وجه بنت الناس مع العلم ان نوره ما جات ولا هم يحزنون**جلس عبدالرحمن قريب من الاعمده الي في بعلبك على الارض وكانه فاقد له شخص عزيز و غالي كان مذهول وشارد الفكر**وفي هالوقت كانت الفاضيه نوير تكمل كلامها..**نوره : بل اجل هذي بالساعه كم تدخل فلوس؟؟**استغفر الله يا ربي تقوم نوره واثناء ما هي تمشي**تقول بصوت مسموع كذب المنجمون ولو صدقوا**وتقول بطريقة سخريه اجل اخلص ثانويه واصير عرافه ابرك لي ههههه**اثناء ما كانت تمشي كانت تصور بشكل عشوائي ما خلت شي ما صورته**وبنفس الوقت كانت كل ما تشوف شي تقول تعليقاتها عشان تطلع بالكاميرا وهي تكمل مشي انتبهت لاخوها عبد الرحمن كان عاطيها ظهره**وجالس ع الارض وكافس رجله وعاط راسه على رجله**واياديه فوق راسه كان شكله جد يخررررررع وكانها مشاكل الدنيا فجئة نزلت فوق راسه**نوره طاح قلبها وقالت اكيد في مصيبه صارت بالبيت وتوه جاه الخبر راحت تركض حق اخوها..**نوره : عبدالرحمن شفيك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟**عبدالرحمن يرفع راسه بملل : مافيني شي انتظرك تخلصي جولتك لاني زهقت وابي ارجع البيت**نوره حط راسها بالارض وحست انها بدت تصير ثقيله على قلب اخوها**وبنفس الوقت ندمت انها جات معاه بروحهم وحست انها ما تسوى شي بدون امها وابوها ترد والدموع حايره بوسط عيونها:**خلصت اذا تحب نمشي يالله نروح وحطته ظهره وهي مستعده انها تمشي**مسك يدها عبدالرحمن عشان يوقفها**عبدالرحمن : نوره لا تزعلي مني بس انا متضايق بقوه**ادري انا جايبك عشان تغيري جو وانا بغبائي قاعد اعكر مزاجك**خويي سعود توه مكلمني وقالي انو خويي مشاري مسوي حادث وتضايقت عشانه بس هذي كل السالفه**نوره مع هذا ما دارت ولا عطته وجهها :**طيب يالله نرجع الفندق**عبدالرحمن يرد وهو حاس بتأنيب الضمير ويبي يفرفش اخته بنفس الوقت ماله خلق الدنيا كلها : بس لسى ما كملنا طلعتنا؟**نوره : مو لازم اصلا تعبت وابي ارجع الفندق وانام شوي احس نفسي باقي نعسانه**قام عبدالرحمن بس ما حس انو كل محاولاته فاشله**وفعلا رجعو الفندق وكل واحد راح غرفته**^^^^^^^^^^^^^^**اول ما دخلت نوره الغرف صكت الباب بقوه وتسندت عليه بقووووه**وكانه في شخص ورا الباب ويبي يفتحه غصب!!**ولا اراديا بدت تنزل لحد ما صارت جالسه على الارض ومستنده ع الباب**نزلت دموعها لا اراديا وحست انها تبي تكلم امها وابوها**قامت ومسحت دموعها واتصلت ع البيت**تريزا : الو**نوره ترد بساعده حست ان تريزا ريحة من بيتهم الي بجد وحشها**نوره : هلا تريزا كيف حالك؟؟**تريزا : الهمدلله انت كيف هالك؟؟**نوره : بخير وين امي؟؟**تريزا : ماما وبابا في يتغذى الحين**نوره : عطيها اللاسلكي وخليها تكلمني* *تريزا : اوكي لهده بس**فعلا راحت تريزا وعطت اللاسلكي ام عبد الرحمن وقالت لها ان نوره ع الخط**ام عبد الرحمن : هلا والله في بنتي هلا في نور البيت هلا بعمري هلا بقلبي**شخبارك يا عيوني وش مسويه مع اخوك و....الخ**نوره : كانت ساكته وتسمع كلام امها الي كان مثل الشهد على قلبها**وتحمد ربها ان عندها ام مثل امها واب مثل ابوها**ام عبد الرحمن : نوره شفيك يا قلبي اكلمك وما تردي**نوره ترد بعد ما كان ذهنها شارد بعيد : هاا .. لا بس كنت اسمع كلامك الي وحشني حيل**يما شرايك تكلمي عبدالرحمن وتقولي له خلاص يرجعني**انا زهقت بدونكم ما كنت متوقعه انكم راح توحشوني كذا**ام عبد الرحمن : شهالتطوووووور زين والا هالسفره علمتك قيمتنا يعني**نوره : ههههههههههههه من زمان انا عارفه قيمتكم يا قلبي**ام عبد الرحمن : طيب عطيني دحوم خلني بسلم عليك**نوره ترد وهي متضايقه : هو بغرفته الحين يمكن نايم**ام عبد الرحمن : خلاص بكلمه على جواله يالله بغيتي شي؟**نوره : سلامتك سلمي على ابوي وعبير ومحمد وعلي**ام عبد الرحمن : يوصل حبيبتي يالله مع السلامه**نوره : مع السلامه* *بعد ما سكرت نوره حست براحه وبدلت ملابسها ولبست البجامه**ونامت في سبات عميق >> طبعا بعد ما عملت جوالها سايلنت**^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^**عبدالرحمن كان في هالوقت جالس ع الارض ومعالم التحطيك كلها مرسومه على وجهه* *L**والدموع حايره في عيونه وكان جالس يكلم حاله**معقول خلاص ؟؟ طارت من ايدي البنت؟؟**ليش كذا؟؟؟ بس انا احبها وهي تحبني.. ياربي اول مره اسمعها تبكي**فكر يا عبدالرحمن وش الحل؟؟؟؟؟؟**اصلا كيف اتقدم لها وماعندي وظيفه رسميه؟؟؟؟**يعني حتى لو قلت لهم اشتغل مع ابوي ما راح يبلعوها اووووووووف**طاعون طعن ولد عمها ويفكنا منه ومن شره**استغفر الله يا ربي هو ماله ذنب**الذنب ذنب ابوها الي ما يملك أي نوع من انواع الديمقراطيه**ياربي ليش باقي كذا ناااااااس في هالدنيا**قطع هالكلام صوت الجوال وهو يرن ويقول**امي يا اجمل حب عشته في دنياي**يا اول اسمن ينطق اشفاي طاريه**يطالع بالجوال وهو ماله خلق يكلم احد**دحوم : هلا يما**ام عبدالرحمن : هلا بولدي شخبارك؟**دحوم : هلا بك يالغاليه احنا بخير انتي شخبارك وشخبار ابوي والباقي؟؟**ام عبدالرحمن : كلهم بخير ويسألو عنك.. اقول عبدالرحمن بغيت اسالك**دحوم : سمي طال عمرك**ام عبدالرحمن : من شوي كلمتني نوره وشكلها متضايقه ما حبيت اضغط عليه وقلت بعرف السالفه منك**دحوم طبعا ما تصور ان نوره ممكن تقول لامه بكل شي عشان كذا حب يتاكد اول : كيف يعني متضايقه تبكي مثلا < قالها بلهجه ساخره**ام عبدالرحمن : شدعوه تبكي هي صحيح الدمعه الساكبه بس كانت هاديه وغير عن عوايدها.. شالسالفه**دحوم : بصراحه يما انا عصبت عليها من شوي و لا تتفاعلي وتعصبي خليني اكمل واقولك السالفه كامله**تخيل يما نزلت وطلبت تاكسي وانتظرها عشرين دقيقه بس عشان حضرتها تبي تجيب كاميرة الفديو والرجال عصب علي وانا تفشلت وكل هذا وما تبيني اعصب ولمى راحت اهناك قامت تمشي زي الهبله كانها رايحه مجمع حافظته من كثر ما تروحه واجلس ادور عليها الف سنه عشان اشوفها << ما شاء الله ابتدى التمثيل عن دحوم**وتخيلي....الخ >> ما قصر حط ملح وبهارات من عنده بس عشان الغاليه ماتزعل عليه**ام عبدالرحمن : يا ولدي انت ما قلت بتسفرها الا وانت عارف اختك كيف يعني مو تو تعرفها وتعرف طباعها وبعدين انا وش قايله لك قبل لا تسافرو؟؟ مو قلت لك تحمل فيها واهتم فيها**دحوم : اسف يما اخر مره ازعلها ان شاء الله**ام عبدالرحمن : برضاي عليك حبيبي قوم صالحها تراها في غربه وما لها غيرك وانت مالك غيرها**دحوم : ان شاء الله ما يصير خاطرك الا طيب**ام عبدالرحمن : يالله حبيبي في امان الله**دحوم : الله معك سلمي على الاهل**ام عبدالرحمن : الله يسلمك دير بالك على حالك**دحوم : ان شاء الله مع السلامه**ام عبدالرحمن : مع السلامه*

----------


## farooo7a

*قام عبد الرحمن واخذ له شاور سريع وبهالوقت نوره صحت من النوم وغيرت ملابسها وقامت تتجهز*


*بعد ما تجهزت كتبت رساله على ورقه بيضه*


*اخوي العزيز*


*ما حبيت ازعجك وانت نايم لا تخاف علي*


*انا بنزل اجلس بالكوفي شوب شوي*


*مع السلامه*


*نوره*


*راحت وحطت الرساله تحت الباب ونزلت الكوفي نت*


*وبالصدف ثقيل هالدم كان جالس بالكوفي نت*


*وكان الوضع مره مو مريح بالنسبه لنوره لانها مجرد ترفع راسها وما تحط نظرها بالشاشه كانت تشوفه بوجهه*


*وتلاقة نظراتهم كذا مره بس نوره كانت مطنشه بقوووووووووه*


*عملت نوره تسجيل دخول للمسن حقها*


*ومن حظها الاخت نوف كانت اون لاين*


*نوره : هلا والله*


*الحب المستحيل :*


*هلا بك اكثر يا قلبي شخباااااااااااااااااارك؟؟*


*نوره : والله عايشين يا بهالكوفي نت يا بهالغرفه شكلي جايه عشان اكلمك من هالكوفي هههههههههههه*


*الحب المستحيل :*


*ههههههههههههههههههه يالله اسمك شميتي هوا شوي*


*بس صحيح ما قلتي لي ليه ما تطلعي*


*نوره : اااااااه مابقولك الحين اذا رجعت بعلمك خليها على الله*


*الحب المستحيل :*


*ههههههههههههههه والله صرتي تتكلمي مثل العجايز*


*نوره : ههههههههههه كل شي جايز*


*الحب المستحيل :*


*نوره عندي لك خبر وبصراحه مستحيه اقولك* 


*نوره : اذا الخبر حلو قولي كلي اذان صاغيه واذا مو حلو لا تقوليه لان بجد مالي خلق اسمع شي يغث*


*الحب المستحيل :*


*لالالالالالالالالا لا تخافي من ناحية حلو هو حلو وراح يبسطك كثير*


*بس محتاره كيف اقوله لك*


*نوره : اقول بلا تفلسف يالله خلصيني قولي ولا بطلع*


*وهي تنتظر رد نوف وصلتها اضافه من بنت كان نكها*


*مزيونة* *K.S.A*


*نوره وهي تطالع بالاضافه* 


*ههههههه مين هذي ليكون مروى بعد هي طول عمرها تقول عن حالها مزيونه ومزيونه*


*يالله خلني اقبل شكلها هي*


*الحب المستحيل :*


*امممممممم كم تعطيني عشان اقولك؟؟*


*نوره : بعطيك قد ما يستاهل الخبر* *J*


*في هالوقت جات مزيونة* *K.S.A** ودخلت عرض*


*مزيونة* *K.S.A** :*


*السلام عليكم*


*نوره : يا هلا وعليكم السلام*


*مزيونة* *K.S.A** :*


*كيف الحال عساك بخير ؟؟*


*نوره : بخير الله يسلمك مين معي ؟؟*


*مزيونة* *K.S.A** :*


*امممممممم يعني ما عرفتيني معقول؟؟*


*نوره : هههههههه لا والله ما عرفتك معقول*


*مزيونة* *K.S.A** :*


*هههههههههههههههههه.. طيب فكري شوي؟؟؟*


*نوره : اممممممم انتي مروى*


*صارت حالة صمت في هالوقت ردت نوف*


*الحب المستحيل :*


*بصراحه نوره ولد عمي متقدم لي واهلي كلهم موافقين وجالسين يشجعوني ع الموافق وش رايك الخبر يستاهل ولالا*


*نوره : احلفييييييييييييييييييييييييييي*


*الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف*


*الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف مبرووووووووك*


*الحب المستحيل :*


*ترد بخجل >> احم الله يبارك فيك*


*نوره : والله اذبحك لو تملكي وانا في لبنان*


*الحب المستحيل :*


*لا طبعا مستحيل املك وانتي مو هنا انتي بحسبة اخت يا نوره*


*ولا نسيتي انو ما عندي خوات*


*نوره : يا حياتي من قال ما عندك انا بطولي وعرضي مو عاجبتك*


*الحب المستحيل :*


*هو الطول ما نعترض عليه بس العرض اشك فيه*


*نوره + نوف : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*وفي هالوقت ردت فجأه*


*مزيونة* *K.S.A** :*


*ما شاء الله عليك والله طلعتي ذكيه وانا مسويه فيها بلعب عليك وبسوي حالي ما اعرفك وحركااااااااات*


*نوره : لا افا عليك القطها وهي طايره*


*هههههههههههههههههههههه*


*مزيونة* *K.S.A** :*


*نوره حبيبتي شريت لي جهاز جديد*


*نوره : مبرووووووووووووووك اكيد هديه من خطيبك*


*مزيونة* *K.S.A** :*


*ترد بخجل : هههه شدراك شكلك ساحره*


*نوره : ههههههههههه لا شدعوه ما يبي لها ذكاء*


*مزيونة* *K.S.A** :*


*بس تبي الصراحه ما شراه لي لله في الله*


*نوره : كيف يعني*


*مزيونة* *K.S.A** :*


*يعني لمى انتحر جوالي الاولاني اخذ لي جديد*


*نوره : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه شكله بخير*


*مزيونة* *K.S.A** :*


*لا كل شي ولا خطيبي ما ارضى عليه*


*نوره : طيب اوكي اسحب كلامي*


*مزيونة* *K.S.A** :*


*المهم عطيني رقمك السعودي*


*نوره : اوكي هذا رقمي ***********


*مزيونة* *K.S.A** :*


*تسلمي يا قلبي المهم خطيبي يتصل علي الحين بروح اوكي يالله باي*


*نوره : باي*


*وترجع نوره حق نوف*


*نوره : ها وينك لحقتي تسرحي في حبيب القلب؟؟*


*-* *اثناء ما نوره كانت تكتب هالكلام كان اخوها عبدالرحمن وراها وفجأه تكلمم*

*^^^^^^*


*توقعو وش قال عبدالرحمن؟؟*


* وش راح يصير في هاليوم الي شكله*

*ما راح يعدي على خير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*تحياتي للجميع اتمنى يعجبكم هذا الجزء*


*فروحه*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*ياهووو شنو هدي وين كنت اني غافله عنها*
*زين والله اني انتبهت ليها لو  ما انتبهت كان رحت فيها*
*والله فروحه القصه كشخه تجنن*
*عاد تدري كيف انتبهت ليها*
*شفت العنوان عجبني بس قالت مابقراها بقوم انام نعسانه* 
*خلاص قفلت كل شي وركبت بنام قلت لا ماني نايمه بروح اقرا القصه شكلها فلته عجبني العنوان*
*وطيااري ع النت وقريتها* 
*صراحه شي القصه*
*ننتظر الحلقه الجديده*
*عطاكِ ربي العافيه*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## كبرياء

*  * 

*جززززء روووووووووووووووووووووعه بعد انتظااااااااار طوويل* 

*وصارت القصه حمااااس مررررره*

*وماعادت كبريااء تعرررف تتوقع وش بيصير* 

*اممم بس اتوقع ان المزيونه هذي هو نفسه الرجال المجهوول*

*يسلموووووووووووووو على الجززء الروعه* 

*بس هاااااااااااا  مو تطولي عليناا بالباقي* 

*تقبلي مروري وتحيـــــــــــــــااتي*

----------


## farooo7a

*ياهووو شنو هدي وين كنت اني غافله عنها*
*اممممم يمكن كنتي في كوكب زحل لووول*
*زين والله اني انتبهت ليها لو ما انتبهت كان رحت فيها*
*اي والله زين انتبهتي* 
*والله فروحه القصه كشخه تجنن*
*والله والله انتي الي تجنني ورفعتي معنوياتي يا قلبي*
*عاد تدري كيف انتبهت ليها*
*كيف؟؟*
*شفت العنوان عجبني بس قالت مابقراها بقوم انام نعسانه* 
*اي ما تنلامي النوم سلطان و سلمان و ... الخ*
*خلاص قفلت كل شي وركبت بنام* 
*شي طيب احلام سعيد وكوابيس بعيدة ان شاء الله* 
*قلت لا ماني نايمه بروح اقرا القصه شكلها فلته عجبني العنوان*
*هههههههههه والله انتي الفلته ويسلمك ربي لانك بديتيها على النوم يا عمري*
وطيااري ع النت وقريتها 
يا قلبي طيب كان رحتي للنت بشويش اخاف عليك تطيحي  :wink: 
*صراحه شي القصه*
*تسلمي يا قلبي* 
*ننتظر الحلقه الجديده*
*ان شاء الله نلتقي على خير في الحلقه الجديده*
*عطاكِ ربي العافيه*
*الله يعافيك ويخليك لعيون ترعاك وتصونك* 
*اتمنى الشات الي سويته يكون عجبك مثل ما عجبتك القصه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*تحياتي لك يا قلبي*
*فروحه*

----------


## farooo7a

*  * 

*جززززء روووووووووووووووووووووعه بعد انتظااااااااار طوويل* 

*انتي الروعه يا قلبي*


*وصارت القصه حمااااس مررررره*

*هذا المطلوب* 

*وماعادت كبريااء تعرررف تتوقع وش بيصير* 

*هههههههههه افا حيرناك يعني ؟؟*


*اممم بس اتوقع ان المزيونه هذي هو نفسه الرجال المجهوول*

*ممكن ليش لا... ها اشوفك باقي تعرفي تتوقعي ؟؟*


*يسلموووووووووووووو على الجززء الروعه* 

*يسلم غاليك ومغليك يا قلبي*

*بس هاااااااااااا  مو تطولي عليناا بالباقي* 

*ان شاء الله متى تيسر الجزء الخامس نزلناه*


*تقبلي مروري وتحيـــــــــــــــااتي* 

*حياك يا شمعتي الجميله*

*وانتي بعد تقبلي تحياتي الي من كل قلبي لك*

*فروحه*

----------


## ريح الجنه

القصه مره حليوه ومشوقه 


من زمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان واني انتظر التكمله 

رجاءً لاتبخلي علينا فروحه

----------


## كبرياء

*ندااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء نداااااااااااااااااااااااااء الى فروووووحه وين القصه ؟؟؟؟*

*طووووووولتيييييييي* 

*تحيـــــــااتيــ*

----------


## farooo7a

*القصه مره حليوه ومشوقه* 

*ذوقك الحلو يا قلبي*
*
من زمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان واني انتظر التكمله* 

*اعذريني يا قلبي الدراسه ابتدت واشغلتنا !!!!!

رجاءً لاتبخلي علينا فروحه* 

*ان شاء الله ولا يهمك*

*اشكرك على مرورك وعلى متابعتك معانا*

*تحياتي لك*

*فروحه*

----------


## farooo7a

*ندااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء نداااااااااااااااااااااااااء الى فروووووحه وين القصه ؟؟؟؟
*
*يا قلبي... القصه ان شاء الله.. ان شاء الله راح تنزل نهاية الاسبوع اذا ما خاني قلمي*
*طووووووولتيييييييي*

*شسوي يا قلبي الدراسه ابتدت واشغلتنا !!*

*تحيـــــــااتيــ*

*يسلمك ربي واشكرك ع المتابعه*

*تحياتي لك* 
*فروحه*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

ياهوووووووووووووه ياعالم اتاري راح عليي وااجد
لكن قاريتنها ومخلصتنها الليله 
اوووووه من الفرحة نسيت اسلم 
كيفك فروحة عمري ماشاء الله حطيتي اجزاء حلوة وتطير العقل
عذريني ماقدرت ادخل إلا الليله تعرفي جيت من السفر الأحد ودقتنا مرضه
كسرتنا تكسر لكن الليله اقرا الي فاتني واعطيش رايي....
ســـــــلامي...

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

ياختي مو مصدقة روعة جنان الله يعطيكِ العافية 
وتورينا الكتابات الحلوة الي مثلك حبيبتي...
ننتظر البارت الجديد على احر من الجمر
لا تطولي علينا فاهمة<<<<<<<<تعرف تهدد
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## farooo7a

ياهوووووووووووووه ياعالم اتاري راح عليي وااجد

كله يهون لجل جوار النبي ولو  :wink: 

لكن قاريتنها ومخلصتنها الليله 

حلوووو النشاط الي انتي فيه

اوووووه من الفرحة نسيت اسلم

معذوره يا قلبي هم كذا الناس الي يجو من السفر يكونو مخبطين شوي  :bigsmile: 
 
كيفك فروحة عمري ماشاء الله حطيتي اجزاء حلوة وتطير العقل

الحمدلله يا قلبي انتي الحلوه والي تطيري العقل

عذريني ماقدرت ادخل إلا الليله تعرفي جيت من السفر الأحد ودقتنا مرضه

الحمدلله ع السلامه يا قلبي " تقبل الله " وماتشوفي شر !!

كسرتنا تكسر لكن الليله اقرا الي فاتني واعطيش رايي...

ماتشوفي شر ليت الكسر بالي يكرهوك
اقرأي واتحفينا ياقلبي  :embarrest: 

ســـــــلامي...

الله يسلمك يا قلبي ويخليك لنا شمعة تنور اقلامنا المتواضعه

تحياتي

فروحه

----------


## farooo7a

ياختي مو مصدقة روعة جنان

يا قلبي انتي وربي رفعتي معنوياتي  :embarrest: 

الله يعطيك العافيه وتورينا الكتابات الحلوة الي مثلك حبيبتي...

الله يعافيك يا عمري وتعيشي وتشوفي ان شاء الله

ننتظر البارت الجديد على احر من الجمر

ان شاء الله  :bigsmile: 

لا تطولي علينا فاهمة<<<<<<<<تعرف تهدد

ادعي لنا بتيسير الحال لان يا قلبي الدراسه شاغله باااااااااااالي

اعذريني يا قلبي انتي وكل الي ينتظرو التكمله بس وربي الدراسه زحمه

وانا اعتذر لك ولـ كبرياء والباقي بسبب تاخيري

بس بجد انشغلت اسفه !!

تحياتي

فروحه

----------


## أسرار الليل

وااااااااااااااااااااااااو 
روعة روووووووووووووووووعة والله العظيم تجنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن 
يلا عاد فروحه نبي اجزاااااااااء بسرعة 
اممممممممممم واتوقع 
*توقعو وش قال عبدالرحمن؟؟*
امممممممم قال من اللي تكلميها او بيعطيها تهزيئه حلوووة  يعني 

*وش راح يصير في هاليوم الي شكله*

*ما راح يعدي على خير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*شكلها بيرجعها البلد مسكينه !!!!
يلا نبي التكمله في الإنتظاااار الأجزاء الحلووة

----------


## farooo7a

وااااااااااااااااااااااااو 
 :bigsmile: 
روعة روووووووووووووووووعة
انتي الروعه يا قلبي
 والله العظيم تجنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن 
طيب الله خاطرك مثل ما طيبتي خاطري
يلا عاد فروحه نبي اجزاااااااااء بسرعة 
ولا يهمك الجزء الخامس الحين الحين راح ينزل لعيووووونكم كلكم
اممممممممممم واتوقع 

توقعو وش قال عبدالرحمن؟؟
امممممممم قال من اللي تكلميها او بيعطيها تهزيئه حلوووة يعني 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه توقع حلو
وش راح يصير في هاليوم الي شكله

ما راح يعدي على خير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شكلها بيرجعها البلد مسكينه !!!!
ههههههههه مسكينه صحيح
يلا نبي التكمله في الإنتظاااار الأجزاء الحلووة
لك يا عمري

^

^

^

^

^

^

^

----------


## farooo7a

*اثناء ما نوره كانت تكتب هالكلام كان اخوها عبدالرحمن*  

*وراها وفجأه تكلم* 

*عبدالرحمن : نوره حبيبتي اسف ع المقاطعه بس ممكن ابيك شوي؟؟* 

*نوره تفاجئت والتفتت وهي مفتحه عيونها ع الاخر..* 

*نوره : انا حبيبتك ؟؟* 

*عبدالرحمن يرد بابتسامه باهته : ايه انتي اختي الصغيره وحبيبتي وغاليه على قلبي* 

*نوره استحت واحمر وجهها : تسلم ،، أي اكيد ممكن نتكلم* 

*بس لحظه بودع خويتي وبقوم* 

*عبدالرحمن : طيب انا بنتظرك بالكوفي شوب اوكي؟؟؟* 

*نوره ترد بفرح : اوكي*  

*وترجع من جديد لـ نوف* 

*الحب المستحيل :* 

*ياربي الحين بتمسكيها علي وكل شوي بتقولي لي سرحت حتى لو مش سرحانه هههههه* 

*الحب المستحيل :* 

*وين رحتي؟؟* 

*الحب المستحيل :* 

*الوووووووووو.. لا يكون طلعتي ؟؟* 

*الحب المستحيل :* 

*اوف زهقتيني شكلي بطلع وبتركك* 

*نوره :* 

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالا تعالي كنت اكلم اخوي اسفه* 

*الحب المستحيل :* 

*وينك صار لي الف سنه اكلمك كاني خبله* 

*نوره : معليش انا الحين بطلع اخوي يبيني اكلمك وقت ثاني اوكي؟؟* 

*الحب المستحيل :* 

*اوكي .. اشوفك على خير* 

*نوره : يالله مع السلامه*  

*الحب المستحيل :* 

*الله معك* 

*^^^^^^^^^* 

*راحت نوره عشان تحاسب* 

*نوره : لو سمحت كم حسابي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* 

*الموظف : اخوكِ دفع الحساب* 

*نوره في قلبها " ما شاء الله عليه اخوي صاير ذوق "* 

*نوره : طيب شكرا* *J* 

*طلعت من الكوفي نت متجهه للكوفي شوب* 

*وفي هالاثناااااء بالسعوديه* 

*بالتحديد في غرفة عبير............* 

*جوال عبير كان يرن* 

*عبير : هلا حبيبي* 

*علي : هلا عبير وينك اتصل عليك الف مره وانتي ما تردي* 

*عبير : اسفه حبيبي كنت اتروش* 

*علي : نعيما يا عمري* 

*عبير : الله ينعم عليك* 

*علي : ها قلبي وين تبينا اليوم نرووووووح؟؟* 

*عبير : اممم شرايك تجي ونجلس بالبيت احسن ،، احس بتعب* 

*ومالي خلق اطلع* 

*علي : اممم اجل شرايك انتي تجي تجلسي معي بالبيت؟؟* 

*بعد تعرفي امي وابوي مسافرين واختي سويره مشغوله بالعب!!* 

*عبير : ههههههههههههه اوكي* 

*علي : يالله حياتي خلك جاهزه شوي وامرك طيب؟؟* 

*عبير : طيب توصي على شي* 

*علي : انتبهي على حالك* 

*عبير : اوكي يالله باي* 

*علي : باي* 

*في هالوقت محمد يطق الباب* 

*عبير : منو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* 

*محمد : هذا انا محمد* 

*عبير : شتبي ؟؟* 

*محمد : ابي اتكلم معاك شوي* 

*عبير : طيب ادخل* 

*محمد : يدخل ويسكر الباب وراه* 

*عبير ممكن تجي تلعبي معي* 

*عبير تطالع فيه وشوي تموت من الضحك : ههههههههههههههههه* 

*وش العب معاك يا حظي؟؟* 

*محمد يطالعها وعيونه بدت تلمع : العبي معي أي شي* 

*انا زهقااااان نوره راحت واصحابي مسافرين وانا باقي لوحدي* *L* 

*عبير : امممم طيب شوف لك فلم وشاهده* 

*محمد : زهقت من الافلام ابي اجلس مع احد ابي اضحك مع احد* 

*زهقت كل يوم اقعد بروحي ولا اروح اسولف مع تريزا من الزهق* 

*عبير : امممممممممم طيب انا عندي فكره* 

*شرايك تطلع معانا انا وعلي ؟؟؟؟؟* 

*محمد يطالعها وهو مستغرب : تتكلمي جد؟؟* 

*عبير : أي اتكلم جد بس انت روح اجهز بسرعه وانا بقول حق علي* 

*محمد : ولا يهمك طيرااااااااااااااااان* 

*اخذت عبير جوالها عشان تتصل على مخاوي الليل " علي "* 

*عبير : الو* 

*علي : هلا قلبي* 

*عبير : هلا ,, قلبي شرايك نروح البحر ؟؟* 

*علي : هههههههه يالعياره توك تقولي مالك خلق تطلعي* 

*عبير : هههه أي بس محمد اخوي كسر خاطري جالس بروحه* 

*قلت اكيد ساره اختك نفس الحاله* 

*فـ قلت نطلعهم معانا ونكسب فيهم اجر وثواب ولا وش رايك ههههههه* 

*علي : هههههههه خلاص تم بروح اقولها تجهز* 

*عبير : اوكي يالله سلام* 

*علي : سلام* 

*^^^^^^^^^* 

*وفي ربوع لبنان* 

*دخلت نوره الكوفي شوب وكانت متشوقه تجلس مع اخوها وتفهم وش فيه مع انها ما تحب دور المشرفه الاجتماعيه هههه* 

*عبدالرحمن : هلا والله باختي الغاليه* 

*نوره ترد وهي مستغربه وفرحانه بنفس الوقت : هلا بك اكثر* 

*عبدالرحمن : وش رايك قبل ما نبتدي كلام نطلب لنا شي ؟؟* 

*نوره : فكره حلوه يالله اطلب انا ابي عصير رمان* 

*عبدالرحمن : وانا بعد* *J* 

*وطلب عبدالرحمن لهم عصير رمان مع العلم انهم اول مره يطلبو لهم شي مثل بعض!!!!!!!!!!!!* 

*عبدالرحمن : نوره تذكري يوم اكلمك بموضوع مساعد* 

*نوره : ايه اتذكر* 

*عبدالرحمن : تذكري لمى قلت لك اني احس عقلك اكبر من عمرك؟* 

*نوره ترد باهتمام : ايه اتذكر* *J* 

*عبدالرحمن : عشان كذا انا بصارحك بشي ما صارحت احد فيه* 

*حتى اقرب شخص لي " مساعد " خويي* 

*وطبعا بما اني ما صارحت احد فيه معناتها مابي احد يعرفه* 

*وما يحتاج اوصيك واقولك لا تقولي حق احد* 

*نوره : سرك في بير اخوي* *J* 

*عبدالرحمن : هذا العشم فيك ،، نوره ابيك تسمعيني بدون* 

*ما تقاطعيني طيب ؟؟* 

*نوره : تامر امر تفضل وكلي اذان صاغيه لك* 

*في هالوقت كان " المجهول " يطالع عبد الرحمن بنظرات حقد* 

*ويتمنى لو كان مكااااانه.. >> وش قصة هالمجهول!!!!!!!!* 

*المجهول : ياربي هذا اخر يوم لي في لبنان* 

*بكره بروح وانا للحين ما قدرت اتكلم معاها* 

*ولا حتى ادري هي من وين اووف اصلا يمكن رحلتها كانت ترانزيت* 

*يعني يمكن تكون من الرياض وانا احسبها من الشرقيه* 

*وهذا الفاضي جالس معاها طول الوقت* 

*ياربي لا تكون مخطوبه وانا ما ادري ؟؟؟؟؟؟* 

*،،،،،،،* 

*عبدالرحمن: قبل سنتين ونص يعني لمى كنتِ بثالث متوسط تقريبا* 

*وانا كنت بسنه ثانيه جامعه*

----------


## farooo7a

*كنت طالع مره مع مساعد ورايحين مجمع* 

*شفت بنت لفت انتباهي جمالها الهادئ ومشيتها الراكزه* 

*كل شي فيها يا نوره عجبني بس اكيد اخلاقي ما تسمح لي اروح واقولها يا بنت الناس ترى انا معجب فيك* 

*رجعت من المجمع وصورة البنت باقيه براسي* 

*كنت اتذكر كل شي فيها عباتها لونها عيونها مشيتها كل شي يا نوره* 

*ومع هذا قلت لنفسي اعقل يا ولد الناس وبلا جنون* 

*واكيد تذكري لمى جيتي تطلبيني عشان اطلعك انتي وصاحباتك الملاهي لان امي ما كانت ترضى انك تطلعي مع السايق بروحك عشانك صغيره..* 

*نوره : ههههههه ايه اذكر.. كمل اخوي* 

*عبدالرحمن : انا طبعا كنت رافض اني اطلعك خصوصا ان خوياتك معك يعني ما بخذ راحتي ولا بياخذو راحتهم..* 

*لحد ما طلعنا سوا وابتديتي يا نوره تدليني بيت خوياتك بيت بيت* 

*وما اكذب عليك يا نوره انها كانت احلى طلعه بحياتي* 

*نوره قامت تطالعها باستغراب وعيونها مفتوحه ع الاخر : ( لا تعليق )* 

*والله احلى طلعه بحياتي* 

*خصوصا لمى شفتها بطولها الشامخ طالعه من الفيلا ومتجه لسيارتي انا ما صدقت ساعتها انها تطلع خوية اختي !!!* 

*طرت من الفرحه يا نوره قمت اخفف دمي وانا عارف اني ثقيل دم* 

*ونويت بقلبي انو لمى نوصل أي لعبه هي تركبها انا بركبها* 

*مع العلم انو انا ما احب هالحاجات ولا تستهويني ولا سويت هالشي وانا صغير معقوله بسويه وانا كبير بس مع هذا قلت بسوي أي شي بس عشان يقربني منها* 

*ولمى وصلنا تفاجئت انها طلعت مثلي وما تحب تركب العاب وهالشي خلاني اعجب فيها اكثر واكثرررر خصوصا انو كل خوياتك* 

*مهستريييييين ويحبو الالعاب* 

*لمى ركبتو اول لعبه استغليت هالشي* 

*وجلست اتكلم معاها كاني اخوها وكاني اكبر منها بالف سنه* 

*بس عشان تحس بالامان وماتحسبني بستغل انو انا الوحيد الي معاها* 

*تصدقي يا نوره اني اتذكر كل كلمه قلنها لبعض ؟؟* 

*كنا نقول* 

*$$$$$$$* 

*عبدالرحمن : ليه ما ركبتي مع خوياتك* 

*ورد : ما احب الالعاب اصلا كنت ما راح اجي بس*  

*عشان خاطر نوره جيت* 

*عبدالرحمن : تصدقين عاد انا بعد ما احب الالعاب*  

*وعشان خاطر نوره جيب* 

*هههههههههههههههههههه* 

*ورد : ابتسمت ابتسامة خجل*  

*عبدالرحمن : الا ما قلتيلي انتي شسمك؟؟* 

*ورد : اسمي ورد* 

*عبدالرحمن : عاشت الاسامي ،، يالله خبريني عن شقاوة* 

*اختي نوره بالمدرسه ؟؟* 

*ورد : لا نوره ما ينخاف عليها بـ الكلاس ما في أأدب منها* 

*بس تعال شوفها برى الكلاس* 

*عبدالرحمن : أي بتخبريني عن اختي هههههههههه* 

*ورد :* ** 

*عبدالرحمن : على هالسالفه انتي بعد شقيه مثل اختي ؟؟* 

*ورد : ههههه مو كثرها* 

*يوم جا ينطق عبدالرحمن وصلوا البنات* 

*مي : يا ربي طاااااعون تعبت اقول اخوي رح جبلي عصير وكان لقيت شي يأكل لا اوصيك* 

*الكل قام يطاع مي باستغراب وكيف كانت جريئه وكانها تعرف عبدالرحمن من الف سنه !!* 

*رد عليها عبدالرحمن بضحك : هههههههههههه* 

*على امرك طال عمرك وش العصير الي تحبيه؟؟؟؟؟؟* 

*مي : والله كلك ذوق شوف احلى عصير وضروري يكون اغلى عصير يعني عصير ابو نص ريال ولا ريال مابي هذا ما يمر بحلقي* 

*( مسكينه مي كانت دوبه من يوم يومها هههههههه )* 

*$$$$$$$* 

*هذي كانت اول مره اكلمها فيها* 

*نوره تطالعه باستغراب وكانها مو قادره تصدق الي تسمعه* 

*عبدالرحمن ينزل عيونه ويطالع بالطاوله :* 

*أي ورد... احب ورد واموووووت على ورد* 

*لا تقولي كيف صرت تكلمها بعدين!!!* 

*وربي الصدف كلها اجمعتنا* 

*الصدف كلها كانت تقولي انتو لبعض* 

*كنت انتظر اتخرج يا نوره واتوظف واتقدم لها وراسي مرفوع* 

*مابغيت اعتمد على ابوي* 

*ضلينا نكلم بعض سنتين ونص عمر يا نوره وربي عمررررر* 

*تصدقي يا نوره لمى كان يجي عيد ميلادها وربي كانه عيدي* 

*تدري كنت اتفق معاها نروح البحر ونكلم بعض واحنا بالبحر* 

*وكل واحد يطالع الثاني بنظرات خاطفه* 

*كانت هي تجلس بمكان* 

*وانا اجلس بمكان ثاني كنت احط الهدايا على الكرسي الي اجلس عليه بالعاده* 

*وهي تحط الهدايا على الكرسي الي تجلس عليه بالعاده* 

*بعدين نقوم ونمشي واحنا نكلم بعض* 

*والساعه الي تجي عيني بعينها احس نفسي مو بالدنيا* 

*احس نفسي في عالم ثاني* 

*وكان كل واحد فينا يروح كرسي الثاني ونتبادل الهدايا* 

*كانت هداياه ترد لي الروح تصدقي حتى تغليف الهدايا كله محتفظ فيه* 

*بتاريخه وبالساعه بعد* 

*تصدقي يا نوره* 

*لمى تضيق فيني الدنيا* 

*اروح واجلس على نفس الكرسي الي كانت تجلس عليه ورد* 

*واحس انها جنبي*  

*تصدقي يا نوره!!!!!!* 

*مجرد اسمع صوتها انسى الدنيا والي فيها* 

*حياتي معاها كانت مثل الحلم* 

*مثل الحلم الجميل الي ادعي ربي اني ما اصحى منه* 

*نوره صدقيني ورد هي الهوى الي اتنفسه* 

*انا ما اقدر اعيش بدونها ارجووووووووووووك ساعديني* 

*بدت عيون عبدالرحمن تلمع واثار التعب ابتدت تبين عليه من جديد* 

*نوره قامت تطالع فيه بخوف : ليش وش صار ؟؟؟؟* 

*عبدالرحمن : تذكري لمى شفتيني منهار في بعلبك؟؟* 

*نوره : ايه* 

*عبدالرحمن : كانت توها مكلمتني* 

*كانت تبكي يا نوره وكان قلبي يبكي معاها* 

*نوره ترد بخوووف : ليش وش صاااااااار* 

*عبدالرحمن : ولد عمها خطبها وابوها موافق عليه* 

*نوره : شتقووووووووول؟؟* 

*عبدالرحمن : وما ادري شبسوي الحين ؟؟* 

*نوره : واذا قلت لك ان الحل معي ؟؟؟؟* 
*^^^^^*

----------


## farooo7a

*بالسعوديه* 

*علي كان متجه لغرفة اخته الدلوعه ساره* 

*طقققق طقققققق* 

*ساره ترد بدلع : مين؟؟* 

*علي : سويره بطلع انا وعبير ومحمد البحر تجي معانا؟؟* 

*ساره : والله ,،,،,،, اكيد موافقه* 

*قامت ساره وهي محتاره شتسوي في حالها وش تلبس* 

*وش تحط بوجهها*  

*( مع انها صغير الا انها من الحين ما تطلع بدون ميك اب هههههههه )* 

*جهزت ساره وجات تطلع مع اخوها* 

*علي : خير اخت ساره وين رايحه عشان حاطه هالخرابيش بوجهك* 

*ساره ترد بقهر : شنو خرابيش اصلا انت شعرفك بالموضه* 

*علي قام يطالع بمنظر اخته الي يضحك وحده يجي طولها نص متر وفيها هاللسان الطويل ههههههههههههه* 

*علي : طيب خلصينا يالملسونه تاخرنا على عيال عمك* 

*ساره ما ردت عليه وطلعت وهي عابسه وجهها* 

*وما يحتاج اقولكم على شكلها المضحك ههههههههههههه* 

*طلع علي ودخل السياره واكتشف انو اخته الدلوعه جالسه جمبه* 

*علي : خير سويره ما تدري ان هذا مكان حبيبتي عبير* 

*ساره : تطالع فيه بنظرات حقد* 

*هههه كيفك بقوم بجلس ورا وخل الناس يشوفونا ويحسبوك سايق* 

*مالت عليك* 

*علي : " على طول مسك يد اخته عشان ما تنزل وهو ميت ضحك "* 

*امزح معك بس حدك تجلسي هنا لين نوصل بيت عمي ههههههههههه* 

*^^ علي يحب يشاكس اخته ساره عشانها اخر العنقود ولانها تعصب بسرعه ^^* 

*وصلوا بيت ابو عبدالرحمن* 

*اتصل علي على عبير* 

*عبير : هلا قلبي* 

*علي : يا هلا والله يالله قلبي اطلعي انا وسويرا برى* 

*عبير : ههههه طيب يالله باي* 

*علي : باي* 

*عبير : محمد يالله علي بره* 

*محمد يرد بفرح وهو يرقص حواجبه : يالله سرينا* 

*وابتدى مشوارهم متجهيين للبحر* 

*طبعا الوضع كان محرج بالنسبه لـ ساره ومحمد* 

*لانهم كانو جالسين جمب بعض بالسياره* 

*وسياره علي كانت صغيره وعلى قدهم ههههه* 

*^^^^^^^^^^^^* 

*عبدالرحمن : لك الي تبي بس شوفي لي حل* 

*نوره : شوف الي بنسويه الحين انك تقوم وتروح المطار وتشوف اقرب رحلة للسعوديه وتحاول قد ما تقدر تلقى لنا حجز* 

*وبعد ما ينجح الي في بالي ساعتها اطلبك الي ابي ولو قلت لا ترى بزعل يكفي اني بضحي بهدية نجاحي عشان خاطرك* 

*عبدالرحمن قام وقف على طول : اسمعي انا الحين بروح المطار* 

*وبحاول اشوف اقرب حجز مثل ما قلتي* 

*بس امانه امانه ماتقولي السالفه لحد* 

*وابيك الحين تكلمي امي وتقولي لها انك مليتي من لبنان وانكم وحشتوها وتقنعيها انها تكلمني عشان نرجع* 

*وطمنيها وقولي لها اني مو مزعلك اوكي؟؟* 

*نوره : تم* 

*^^^^^^^^^* 

*نوره ما قامت ولا تحركت من مكانها* 

*طلعت جوالها عشان تكلم امها " ومن الحماس ما اتصلت ع الثابت* 

*اتصلت ع الجوال على طول "* 

*نوره : هلا والله بتاج راسي* 

*ام عبدالرحمن : هلا والله بـ صغيرة بناتي* 

*نوره : ماما وربي وحشتوووووووني* 

*خلاص ما عاد اتحمل ابي ارجع السعووووديه* 

*ام عبدالرحمن : امرك غريب والله الي يشوفك قبل ما تسافري ما يشوفك بعد ما سافرتي* 

*نوره : وربي لبنان كلها على بعضها ما تسوى بدونكم* 

*ماما طلبتك كلمي دحوم اقنعيه يحجز لنا ونرجع* 

*خلاص انا شفت لبنان وشبعت منها* 

*ام عبدالرحمن : كلها اربع ايام وترجعي اصبري* 

*نوره : يعني شنو ما اشتقتيلي.. طيب شكرا يالله باي* 

*ام عبدالرحمن : تعالي يالدلوعه خلاص بكلمه وامري لله* 

*نوره : انزين سلمي على ابوي واخواني* *J* 

*ام عبدالرحمن : الله يسلمك فمان الله* 

*نوره : مع السلامه* 

*،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،* 

*اثناء ما كان عبدالرحمن والفرحه مو سايعته* 

*رررن جواله* 

*عبدالرحمن : هلا باغلى ام بالدنيا* 

*ام عبدالرحمن : برضاي عليك شوف اقرب حجز وردو* 

*اختك مو مرتاحه بلبنان وتبي ترجع ديرتها* 

*عبدالرحمن : ليش يما كلها اربع ايام ونرد* 

*ام عبدالرحمن : بدون ليه شوف حجز اذا يهمك رضاي* 

*عبدالرحمن : على امرك الحين اروح اشوف حجز* 

*ام عبدالرحمن :* 

*يالله مع السلامه* 

*عبدالرحمن الله يسلمك* 

*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^* 

*راح عبدالرحمن الفندق وشاف اخته باقي بالكوفي وتكلم تلفون* 

*نوره : والله ما ادري متى برجع ،، المهم انتي شخبارك؟؟* 

*نوره : يووووه ما تشوفي شر ان شاء الله* 

*نوره : ع العموم اذا رجعت السعوديه بخبرك يالله مع السلامه* 

*عبدالرحمن : ها كنت تكلمي من؟؟* 

*نوره : كنت اكلم نوف صديقتي* *J* 

*عبدالرحمن : عندي لك بشاره* 

*نوره فتحت عيونها واسنانه كلها طلعت من كثر الوناسه :* 

*لقيت حجززززززززززززززززز* 

*عبدالرحمن يرد عليها وشوي ويحمل اخته من الوناسه :* 

*لقيت حجززززززززز بكررررررررررره بس الفجر* 

*يعني الحين لازم نقوم ونجهز اغراضنا ونام عشان ما نتعب* 

*نوره : الـــــــلــــــــــــه واخيرا بنرد السعوديه* 

*تصدق دحوووم هاليومين كانها سنتين* 

*عبدالرحمن : عشاني بس فرحان بسكت عنك وبسوي حالي ما سمعتك تقوليها ^_^* 

*نوره : اقول شنو* 

*عبدالرحمن : دحووووووم مع وجهك* 

*نوره + عبدالرحمن : ههههههههههههههههه* 
^^^^ 
وبكذا انتهى الجزء الخامس
اتمنى انه يحوز على اعجاب الجميع 
تساؤلات
>> هل بتكون ورد من نصيب دحوم؟؟ <<
>> تتوقعوا انتهت حكاية الغريب لحد هنا ولا راح تحصل تطورات؟؟ << 
تحياتي الحاره لكم 
:.|[ღ]|. فروحه .|[ღ]|.:

----------


## كبرياء

أحــــــــــــــــــم أحــــــــــــم جزء أكشناات على تطورااات 

روووووووعه مرررررررره بس قصير <<<< خخخخخ طمااااعه 

أمن هذا الغريب مدررري وش سالفته بس اعتقد انه وراااهم وراهم 

يسلموووووووووووووووو حبابه على الجزء الروووووووووووووعه 

ولاتطوولي علينااا تراااني على ناار <<< خخخخ بس لا احترق 

تحيـــــــــــــــــــــاااتيــــــــ

----------


## حنين الجروح

وااااااااااااااو فضيييييييييييعه القصة وايد
>> هل بتكون ورد من نصيب دحوم؟؟ <<
انشاء الله يارب لأني ما اقدر على الفراق بالخصوص الحبايب
>> تتوقعوا انتهت حكاية الغريب لحد هنا ولا راح تحصل تطورات؟؟ <<
اعتقد فيها تطورات عدله
القصة حلووة حيل فلا تتأخري علينا بالأجزااااء باليييييييييييز حبيبتي اوكي !!..؟؟

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

ياعمري فروحــــــــــة والله ماقدر اصبر اني
انتين حركات واكشنات صراحة قصة ولا أروع يالغالية
ويش اقول الكلام يعجز يشكرش يالحلوة على هالصقة الي تخليني
اعيش في جو ثاني غناتي ....
لا تطولي علينا عمري نعرف الدراسة ماخذه وقتك الله يساعدك حبيبتي
لكن لا تطولي وحطي جزء بسرعة حبابة....
يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

طولتي ياغالية 

وينك فروحة ننتظرك...

بسرررررررررررررعـــــــــة

----------


## farooo7a

أحــــــــــــــــــم أحــــــــــــم جزء أكشناات على تطورااات 

نعجبك ولو  :wink: 


روووووووعه مرررررررره بس قصير <<<< خخخخخ طمااااعه 

هههههه ترى الطمع شين..

أمن هذا الغريب مدررري وش سالفته بس اعتقد انه وراااهم وراهم 

بكره يذوب الثلج ويبان المرج  :rolleyes: 


يسلموووووووووووووووو حبابه على الجزء الروووووووووووووعه 

يسلم غاليك ومغليك يا قلبي 


ولاتطوولي علينااا تراااني على ناار <<< خخخخ بس لا احترق

اي انتبهي كل شي ولا شمعتي لا تحترق  :toung: 


تحيـــــــــــــــــــــاااتيــــــــ

تسلميلي يا قلبي ويخليك لي شمعة تنور صفحاتي

تحياتي لك

فروحه

----------


## farooo7a

وااااااااااااااو فضيييييييييييعه القصة وايد

تسلمي يا قلبي  :embarrest: 
>> هل بتكون ورد من نصيب دحوم؟؟ <<
انشاء الله يارب لأني ما اقدر على الفراق بالخصوص الحبايب
ياقلبي عليك شكلك حساسه اذا ما خاب ضني ؟؟
>> تتوقعوا انتهت حكاية الغريب لحد هنا ولا راح تحصل تطورات؟؟ <<
اعتقد فيها تطورات عدله
اكيد يا قلبي  :wink: 
القصة حلووة حيل
انتي احلى يا قلبي
 فلا تتأخري علينا بالأجزااااء باليييييييييييز حبيبتي اوكي !!..؟؟ 
ان شاء الله متى ما خلص الجزء السادس راح انزله لعيونكم  :cool: 

تحياتي لك يا قلبي

فروحه

----------


## farooo7a

ياعمري فروحــــــــــة والله ماقدر اصبر اني

ههههههه فديتك  :wink: 

انتين حركات واكشنات 

يا قلبي انتي الي كلك حركات  :amuse: 

صراحة قصة ولا أروع يالغالية

يسلمك ربي لعين ما تبكيك  :cool: 

ويش اقول الكلام يعجز يشكرش يالحلوة

اخجلتي تواضعي عن جد  :embarrest: 

على هالصقة الي تخليني اعيش في جو ثاني غناتي ....

والله فرحتيني ودي اعطيك ورد هديه على كلامك الي جبر بخاطري ههههه

لا تطولي علينا عمري نعرف الدراسة ماخذه وقتك الله يساعدك حبيبتي
لكن لا تطولي وحطي جزء بسرعة حبابة....

ان شاء الله

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

يسلم غاليك ومغليك

سلام قلبي

فروحه

----------


## farooo7a

طولتي ياغالية  
هههههههه الصبر حلو  :wink: 
وينك فروحة ننتظرك... 
جايتك بالجزء السادس لا تستعجلي
بسرررررررررررررعـــــــــة  
على امرك طال عمرك  :bigsmile:  
تحيااااااااااااااااتي للجميع 
(^ فروحه ^)

----------


## الأمل البعيد

بسم الباري
_________
بداية رائعة وموقفة اختي
فرووحة
مشكوورة ع القصة الرائعة واهنيك على قلمك المميز لي عودة لقرأة باقي الأجزاء
دمتـ بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## farooo7a

بسم الباري
_________
بداية رائعة وموقفة اختي
فرووحة
تسلمي يا قلبي
مشكوورة ع القصة الرائعة
العفو.. اخجلتي تواضعي  :embarrest: 
واهنيك على قلمك المميز
تسلمي يالغاليه وانا اشكرك على مرورك الحلو  :amuse: 
 لي عودة لقرأة باقي الأجزاء
حياك الله في اي وقت  :cool: 
دمتـ بحفظ الرحمن
الله يحفظك ويخليك لعيون تغليك  :rolleyes: 

تحياتي للجميع

(^ فروحه ^)

----------


## أسرار الليل

يلا فروحه عاد طولتي علينا 
ننتظرج اوكي ..

----------


## farooo7a

بسم الباري
_________
بداية رائعة وموقفة اختي

فرووحة

تسلمي يا قلبي هذا من ذوقك

مشكوورة ع القصة الرائعة 

العفو يا قلبي  :amuse: 

واهنيك على قلمك المميز

يسلمك ربي لعيون ما تبكيك ان شاء الله  :embarrest: 

 لي عودة لقرأة باقي الأجزاء

حياك بأي وقت

تحياتي لك

^ فروحه ^

----------


## farooo7a

يلا فروحه عاد طولتي علينا 

الحين راح ينزل الجزء السادس

ننتظرج اوكي ..

لعيووووووووووونكم

تحياتي لكم

^ فروحه ^

----------


## farooo7a

*" الجزء السادس "* 


*عبدالرحمن : عشاني بس فرحان بسكت عنك وبسوي حالي ما سمعتك تقوليها ^_^* 

*نوره : اقول شنو* 

*عبدالرحمن : دحووووووم مع وجهك* 

*نوره + عبدالرحمن : ههههههههههههههههه* 

*نوره : طيب خلينا نقوم نجهز اغراضنا من الحين وبعدين ننزل نتعشى* 

*تعرف اخر اليله لنا هنا لازم نلحق ع البوفيا*  

*ولا دافعين لهم مقدم ع الفاضي* 

*نوره + عبدالرحمن : ههههههههههههههههههههه* 

*عبدالرحمن : كانك دافعه شي من جيبك يالبخيله* 

*نوره : مالت عليك جيبك هو جيبي* 

*عبدالرحمن : ليش انتي عندك جيب اصلا خخخخخخخخخخخ* 

*الحمدلله والشكر يا قدمك باقي تاخذي مصروف من بابا* 

*كح كح غبااااااار غبار ههههههههههههه* 

*نوره : صحيح انك نحيس اقوم عنك اجهز اغراضي احسن من مقابل وجهك وجه الخنفسه >_<* 

*عبدالرحمن : انا وجهي وجه خنفسه يا فتون* 

*نوره : انا فتون ؟؟ . . طيب تشوف الي يحل لك موضوعك* 

*مع السلامه* 

*وقامت نوره وهي مقهوره من جد " يا حرام هههههه "* 

*بس افا عليكم عبدالرحمن تدارك الوضع ولحق يمسك يد اخته قبل* 

*ما تبعد هههههه* 

*عبدالرحمن : لك عم بمزح معك شو بنا* 

*قلتي عني خنفسه وما زعلت انتي تزعلي الحين يوم اشبهك في فتون* 

*مع انها انسانه مو خنفسه* 

*نوره : وخر عني زعلانه انا زعلانه" عاشو الثقل والله "* 

*عبدالرحمن : طيب والي يقولك انه ما راح يخليك تمشي الا وانتي راضيه ؟؟؟* 

*نوره : يالله راضيني وبشوف اذا رضيت ولالا* 

*عبدالرحمن : اوكي* 

*وقام عبدالرحمن وقف " صحيح نسيت اقول لكم انو عبدالرحمن* 

*من الناس الي طولهم شامخ ومع انو نوره تعتبر طويله الا انها ما تبين لمى توقف قريب منه "* 

*وحط يده على كتف اخته وضمها قريب منه وقال لها* 

*عبدالرحمن : يالله بنطلع قبل ما نجهز اغراضنا* 

*نوره قامت تطالع اخوها وهي مو مصدقه : عن جد ؟؟* 

*عبدالرحمن : لا عن خال.. اكيد يا قلبي عن جد* 

*نوره + عبدالرحمن : هههههههههههههههههههههههههه* 

*نوره وهي مبتسمه وفرحانه : طيب وين بنروح؟؟؟؟* 

*عبدالرحمن : في محل ايس كريم قريب من الفندق يسوي لك ايس كريم طبيعي* 

*نوره : كيف يعني ؟؟* 

*عبدالرحمن :يعني تختاري أي فاكهه مثلا البرتقال ويسوو لك بالبرتقال ايس كريم وانتي تنتظريهم ويعطوك اياه بنفس الوقت* 

*نوره : والله ؟؟؟؟؟* 

*عبدالرحمن : الحين نروح وتشوفي* 

*" كانوا جالسين يمشو وهم موحاسين بالوقت من الفرحه وكأن ما احد عالارض غيرهم ,, الله يديم هالفرحه ,, "* 

*وصلو محل الايس كريم وكانت ريحة الفراوله منتشره بالمحل بشكل مو طبيعي " يعني كانت مركزه بقوه "* 

*عبدالرحمن : نوره شتبي اطلب لك ايس كريم* 

*نوره : " الله ريحة الفراوله تذبح "* 

*امممممم والله ما ادري يصير اطلب اكثر من فاكهه بنفس الايس كريم؟؟* 

*عبدالرحمن : ايه اتوقع* 

*نوره : اوكي خلاص انا بطلب* 

*لو سمحت ممكن ؟؟* 

*التفت اللبناني وكان جميل بكل ما تحمل الكلمه من معنى وسيم و بنفس الوقت كان طويل وضعيف بس فيه عضلات واشقروعيونه زرقه* 

*يعني شكله كان جذاب باختصار : تفزلي* 

*نوره في قلبها " ما شاء الله سبحان الي خلقك " : ها شقلت ؟؟* 

*الموظف : تفزلي امريني* 

*نوره : لو سمحت ابي ايس كريم فيه " برتقال وليمون واناناس " ممكن ؟؟؟* 

*الموظف تكرم عينك* 

*عبدالرحمن : وانا ابي على " فراوله "* 

*الموظف تكرم عينكون دئايق ويكون جاهز* 

*عبدالرحمن : ها نوره رضيتي ولا باقي* 

*نوره : امممممممم تقدر تقول شوي يعني باقي شوي زعلانه* 

*عبدالرحمن : مو كاني عطيتك وجه بزياده ؟؟* 

*نوره قامت تطالع فيه وهي مفتحه عيونها ع الاخر : ها.. شقلت ؟؟* 

*عبدالرحمن : قلت كاني عطيتك وجه بززززياااااااااده* 

*نوره : اهااااا اجل خل الايس كريم لك*  

*وشوف الي يحل لك الموضوع " انواع النذاله ما صدقت على الله تمسك عليه شي "* 

*عبدالرحمن : نوره بلا سخافه مو كل شوي تجلسي تكلميني بهالمنطق* 

*يعني كاني ما قمت وطلعت معك الا عشان تحليه* 

*خذي الايس كريم وانا بحاسب واخذي الي تبيه ولا تحليلي الموضوع طيب* 

*حط فلوس عند الكاشير وجا بيطلع من المحل " بصراحه احس نوره زودتها شوي ولا وش رايكم؟؟ "* 

*نوره على طول مشت ورا اخوها وعملت نفس حركته ومسكته من يده* 

*نوره : طيب والي يقولك انه ما راح يخليك تمشي الا وانت راضي ؟؟؟* 

*عبدالرحمن قام يضحك لا اراديا على حركة اخته وعلى اسلوبها الي كان واضح انها قاعده تقلد عليه* 

*عبدالرحمن : ههههههههههههههههههه ،، وكيف بتراضيني؟؟* 

*نوره : امممممم بعد ما ناخذ الايس كريم بطلعك معي مكان* 

*عبدالرحمن : ههههههههههههه انتي بتطلعيني ولا انا بطلعك؟؟* 

*في هالاثناء خلص الايس كريم وكان جاهز عند الكاشر* 

*والموظف كان يكلمهم بس من كثر ما كان صوت ضحكهم عالي* 

*وعلى فكره " كانو مسويين زحمه وازعاج بالمكان والكل كان يطالع فيهم ومع هذا كانو يضحكوا وبصوت عالي ولا على بااااالهم احد "* 

*واخيرا انتبهوا لهلمسكين الي صار له سنه يقولهم ان الايس كريم صار جاهز وخذوا الايس كريم وطلعو برا* 

*نوره : عبدالرحمن وقف لنا تاكسي* 

*عبد الرحمن : لا يالهبله خلينا نروح ونحط الايس كريم بالثلاجه الي بالجناح حقنا وننزل البوفيا ولا تبي تفوتي عليك اخر بوفيه لك هنا* 

*نوره : والله انك ذكي عبد الرحمن اخذ الايس كريم حقه وحق نوره* 

*وراح الجناح عشان يحط الايس كريم بالثلاجه مثل ما اتفقوا* 

*في هالاثناء كانت نوره تنتظره باللوبي وما تبي تدخل البوفيا بدون اخوها !!!* 

*^^^^^^^^*

----------


## كبرياء

يسلموووووووووووووووو حباابه على هيكــ جزززززء 

بس كأنه مووو كاامل <<< خخخخخخخخ على العموم من المتااااااابعين 

وبانتظار البقيهــ

تحيــــــــــااااتيــــــــ

----------


## farooo7a

يسلموووووووووووووووو حباابه على هيكــ جزززززء 

 
ههههههههههههههه يسلمك ربي يا عمري
 

بس كأنه مووو كاامل <<< خخخخخخخخ على العموم من المتااااااابعين 

اي كانه >> صار عطل فني اثناء تنزيله  :embarrest: 

وبانتظار البقيهــ

تسلمي ع المتابعه يا شمعتي


تـــــحــــــيـــــاتـــــي للــجــمــيـــــــع

^^^^^^

لكم البقيه  :wink:

----------


## farooo7a

*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*


*وبالسعوديه الحبيبه*


*كانو الحبايب مجتمعين*


*عصافير الحب " عبير & علي "*


*و هههه*


*و الـــ ـمـ ـر ا هـ ـقـ ـيـ ـن*


*" سويره & حمود "*


*عبير وعلي كانو يمشو سوا وكل واحد فيهم ماسك يد الثاني*


*علي : حياتي وش رايك اذا تزوجنا نجيب 10 عيال وبنوته وحده*


*عبير : لا انا اقول شرايك نجيب 20 بنت وولد واحد*


*علي قام يطالع فيها باستغراب وفجأة انطلقت ضحكة بصوت صاخب من مخاوي الليل وعبير خلت كل الناس الي حولهم يضحكوا بس على ضحكتهم*


*هههههههههه*


*هههههههههههه*


*هههههههههههههه*


*هههههههههههههههه*


*هههههههههههههه*


*هههههههههههه*


*هههههههههه*


*عبير : أي وانا الصادقه تبينا نجيب 10 عيال عشان ياكلو بنتي*


*انا اجيب 20 بنت ويمكن ما يقدروا على هالولد*


*علي : لا حياتي انا قصدي عشان هي تصير الدلوعه والمدللـه*


*عبير : لا والله عشان تصير الدلوعه ولا عشان تطلع بتكفيخ وتدخل بتكفيخ*


*علي : صحيح عبير ليش ما تبينا نتزوج بسرعه؟؟*


*صار لنا 8 شهور خطوبه مو كفايه؟؟*


*عبير : نزلت راسها والله اعلم من الحيا ولا مو عاجبها الموضوع!!*


*،،،،،*


*وفي هالاثناء ساره ومحمد كانو جالسين عند الصخور الي حول البحر*


*ساره : لالالا انا ما احب السيدي حق لعب الكوره مره لعبته مع علي وما عجبني يعجبني كراش*


*محمد يرد وهو مستانس بس يبي كلامه يطابق كلامها : انا بعد ما احب العب سيدي الكوره واجد حلاة لعبة الكوره عالطبيعه*


*واحب العب كراش وش رايك تجي بيتنا اذا جا علي ونلعب سوا*


*ساره : امممم ما ادري بقول حق ماما وبشوف >> والله مؤدبة البنت*


*محمد : لالا زوجة عمي اكيد بترضى وبعدين اختي نوره راح ترجع عن قريب اكيد بتزوروها لمى توصل من لبنان*


*ساره ترد بفرحه : أي اكيد بنزورها بعد بنت عمنا لازم نتحمد لها بالسلامه*


*،،،،،،،،،*


*علي : حياتي ليه كل ما اكلمك بالموضوع تنزلي راسك وتسكتي*


*يعني انتي عاجبك حالنا المايل كل واحد منا في وادي؟؟*


*عبير : لا بس اخاف اقصر في حقك او حق دراستي وانت تعرف دراستي ماهي هينه والزواج مسؤليه واخاف اخلف عيال وانا باقي ما خلصت دراسه ويصير عندي تاخير دراسي* *L*


*علي : يا حياتي يا قلبي الواحد بيده يخلف وبيده ما يخلف وكان عن الدراسه انتي مو متزوجه واحد قفل وانا اقدر انك طالبه و ....*


*قاطعته عبير : علي اعرف هالكلام بس انا ما برضى وقتها اني اعطي الدراسه اهتمام اكثر منك او اعطيك اكثر منها ووقتها بصير مسؤله عنك بشكل كلي وعن بيت وعن...*


*قاطعها علي : عبير ترى انتي معقده الامووووووور شنو مسؤله عن البيت*


*كان على البيت الخدم يدخلوه قبل توطيه*


*وان كان ع الطبخ الطباخ يدخله قبل توطيه*


*وان كان على خوف يصير منك تقصير لي لا تخافي انا مقدر*


*يا عبير انا ما بضغط عليك ولا بجبرك ان احنا نتزوج الحين*


*بس انا اقول نتزوج والزواج فيه استقرار و راحه نفسيه*


*صدقيني بترتاحي وعطائك بكون اكثر*


*عبير : خلاص اوعدك اني افكر بالموضوع*


*علي : يالله قلبي خلينا نروح حق ساره ومحمد ونعيشهم عشان ما يتاخروا بالنوم*


*عبير : اوكي يالله نروح*

----------


## farooo7a

*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^**وفي ربوع لبنان :)**نوره كانت جالسة باللوبي وتتفرج على مجله سياحيه خاصه بالبنان**نوره وهي تكلم حالها**" الله كل هالمناظر الجميله بالبنان خساره ما شفتها كلها**يالله اخوي عبدالرحمن يستاهل اكيد هو وورد بعدين راح يعوضوني**والله طلعتو خطيرييييين سنتين ولا احد حس فيكم**وانا يا غافلين لكم الله اووووه تذكرت يوم العزومه عشان كذا دحوم**كان يطالع من فوق لتحت هههه وعشان كذا كان واقف قريب باب الغرفه الي كنا فيها ههههههههه يا حليلك ياخوي ما توقعتك مجنون فيها لهدرجه يالله الله يوفقكم ،، ورد بعد حبوبه وتستاهل كل خير**"**في هالاثناء كان يرن جوال على نفس المقعد الي هي جالسه عليه**وكانت الرنه " ست الحبايب يا حبيبه يا اغلى من روحي....الخ "**كان الشاب نفسه واقف عند الكاشير وكانه جالس يخلص اموره**الي هو " المجهوول " اكيد عرفتوووووووه**بس مجرد سمع جواله يرن وبهالنغمه هذي ترك كل شي عنده**وراح يسرع مثل الطفل الصغير الي يلبي نداء امه**ولا اراديا جلس بنفس المقعد الي جالسه عليه نوره وجلس يكلم امه بحماس وفي هالوقت نوره كانت تقول في نفسها**" خير ياخو الشباب جالس جمبي وش قلة هالحيااااااااا صحيح الي اختشوا ماتوا لكن عناد ماني قايمه انا الي جلست قبلك يالغثه يا قطة الوجه اوووووف منك بس لو ما كنت موجود في هالسفره كان استانست اكثر لا كله كوم ولمى اخذ شنطتي كوم ثاني هالملقوف اووووووووووووووف منه "**المجهول : هلا بقلبي هلا بتاج راسي هلا بـ ام عبدالله**المجهول : يا ام عبووود كلها ساعات واصير انا بكبري جنبك**المجهول : يا عيون نواف امري تدللي**المجهول : على امرك المستشفى هذي ما بسلم عليها اسبوع لعيونك**بجلس اسبوع بوجهك لين تقولي خلالالالالالاص روح المستشفى زهقتني هههههههههه**نوره : " يا شين ضحكتك شينااااااه والله انك مزعج اووووف**والاخ عبدالرحمن ركب يخترع الذره؟؟ ما صارت هذي يحط ايس كريم بالثلاجه اوووووف زهقت* *L** "**المجهول : صار يا قلبي في امان الله سلمي على ابوي و اخواني كلهم**المجهول : يالله مع السلامه**بعد ما سكر المجهول الي اكيد فهمتوا انو اسمه نواف الخط**كانت تعابير الفرح مرسومه على وجه بس مجرد التفت جمبه**ولقى انه جالس قرب نوره ابتدت تختفي هالملامح بالتدريج**يا حزركم ليش لهالدرجه شكلها يخرع لوووووووول**نواف : اسف اختي ازعجتك بصوتي صح**نوره : " اختك هذا الي ناقصني اكون اختي كان انتحر يا ثقيل الدم "**ترد بابتسامه صفره << واضح انها مصطنعه**هههه لا عادي ما ازعجتني**نواف يرد بحزن : يالله كلها يوم وما بتشوفي رقعة وجهي هههه**نوره : " لا تكفى يا وسيم ترى ما اقدر على فراقك " ،، ليش بتغير الفندق؟؟**نواف : هههههههه لا بس نازل السعوديه**نوره : اها " هالزقه حتى لمى نجي ننزل السعوديه ينزل معانا اووووف "**نوره : اها ترجع بالسلامه والحين انا رايحه عن اذنك**نواف : اذنك معك " يا ويلي اموووووت انا على ريحة الفراوله "**نوره طلبت لها المصعد وراحت على الجناح حقهم وتفاجئت انو باب الجناح مفتوح وداخله شباب كثار يا حزركم شصاير ؟؟*

----------


## farooo7a

*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*

*وبالسعوديه الحبيبه*

*علي : حمووووووود ساااااااااره يالله قومو بنمشي*

*ساره ترد بحزن : اوووووف يعني بنرجع البيت ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*علي : ههههه لا بنروح مطعم*

*محمد : " يا ويلي كل هذا زعلانه على فراقي ؟؟ "*

*ساره ردت بفرح : يالله نروووووح انا جوعانه*

*الكل قام يضحك على تلقائية ساره >> مع العلم انها مغروره*

*يعني هي في مكان والتلقائيه في مكان ثاني*

*بعد ما ركبو السياره*

*علي : عبير قلبي وين تبينا نروح؟؟*

*عبير : وش رايك نروح المطعم الياباني الي رحناه الشهر الي فات*

*اكيد راح يعجب محمد وساره*

*علي : تامري امر يا قلبي*

*عبير : ما يامر عليك ظالم*

*محمد : " يالله الله يعطينا مثل ما عطاكم >> يقصد عبير وعلي*

*،، يلعن ام المراهقه هههههههه ،، "*

*وصلوا المطعم بالسلامه هههههه*

*وكانو عصافير الحب كالعاده يمشوا وكل واحد ماسك يد الثاني*

*ومحمد وساره يسولفوا عن هواياتهم المتواضعه كالعاده*

*وعاد المطعم كااااان شي خيال*

*كان الديكور ياباني حتى الموظفين كانو يابانيين >> شي خيال*

*ساره : ياربي حاسه اني بجد باليابان*

*محمد : أي والله بس يا خوفي هالخشبه الي بالسقف تطيح فوق روسنا*

*الكل : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*محمد : وانا الصادق اصلا انا استغرب ليش اليابانيين يحطو كذا بالسقف مع انها مش ثابته زين*

*علي : كل ناس لهم شي ذووقهم الخاص*

*وصل الموظف وسلم لكل واحد فيهم المنيو وكان المنيو مكتوب بالياباني والانجليزي*

*محمد : يعني عاد الحين انا فهمت شي*

*عبير & علي : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*اما ساره فـ غرورها ما يسمح لها تقول انها مو فاهمه وش مكتوب بالمنيو*

*علي قام يترجم لاخته وعبير صارت تترجم حق حمود*

*وفي بيت ابو عبدالرحمن...*

*ام عبدالرحمن : ابو عبدالرحمن مو كانهم تاخروا*

*ابو عبدالرحمن : يا شيخه خلهم يستانسو كلها اسبوع وتخلص الاجازه*

*ام عبدالرحمن : بس انا ما ادري ليش قلبي يعورني*

*احس ان في احد من عيالي صاير له شي*

*ابو عبدالرحمن : خلش من هالهلوسه وخلينا نروح ننام*

*ام عبدالرحمن : مو قبل ما اتصل على عبير واشوفها متى ترجع*

*ابو عبدالرحمن : يالله انا بروح انام بنتظرم 5 دقايق لو ما جيتي*

*بنزل وبفصل الخط وبخليك تركبي تنامي غصب*

*ام عبدالرحمن : ان شاء الله دقايق وبصير عندك*

*ابو عبدالرحمن : فمان الله*

*ام عبدالرحمن : الله يحفظك*

*بعد ما ركب زوجها اتصلت على عبير ..*

*ام عبدالرحمن : هلا عبير ليش ما جيتو للحين الساعه 12:30 الليل*

*عبير : الحين علي راح يحاسب وراح نجي*

*ام عبدالرحمن : يالله لا تطولوا واذا جيتو قولي حق حمود مافي سهر*

*المدارس بعد اسبوع*

*عبير : ان شاء الله*

*ام عبدالرحمن : في امان الله*

*عبير: مع السلامه*

*سكرت الخط ام عبدالرحمن وصعدت غرفتها*

*ابو عبدالرحمن : ها تطمنتي عليهم*

*ترد ووجها لا يخلو من تعابير الخوف والقلق : ايه*

*ابو عبدالرحمن : ومدام تطمنتي عليهم ليه مبرطمه* 

*(( حلوه مبرطمه هههههه))*

*ام عبدالرحمن : ما ادري ليش قلبي يعورني واحس بضيقه*

*ابو عبدالرحمن : تعودي من الشيطان وتعالي نامي*

*ام عبدالرحمن : اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم*

*،،،،،،،،*

----------


## farooo7a

*وصلوا واخيرا عند بيت ابو عبدالرحمن**علي : قلبي ما يحتاج اوصيك اول ما توصلي غرفتك شتسوي؟؟**عبير : ههههههه اكلمك**علي : شاطره يالله الله معكم**محمد : يالله مع السلامه**علي & ساره : الله معاكم**نزلت عبير ومحمد للبيت واول ما دخلو**عبير : محمد امي تقولك لا تسهر ونام على طول عشان المدارس بعد اسبوع**محمد : تدري الحين كل الي سويتيه لي بالطلعه عشان اغير جو**خربتيه هالكلمتين اووووووووف**عبير : هههههههههههههههههههه**شسوي هذي اوامر الوالده**محمد : زين فكينا يالله تصبحي على خير**عبير : تصبح على خير**،،،،،،،،،،،**اتجهت عبير لغرفتها والي كانت غرفتها عباره عن عالم اخر**عالم مليئ بالرومنسيه**كانت غرفتها كلها شموع وورد وهدايا >> شي خيالي**عبير وهي تتصل على علي**علي : هلا قلبي**عبير : هلا والله**علي : ها عسى بس استانس محمد ؟؟؟**عبير : هههههه يقولي خربت كل الي سويته عشان قلت له نام من عشان المدرسه**علي : ههههههههه يالله ارضاء الناس غايه لا تدرك**عبير : على قولتك**علي : شخبارك حياتي**عبير : ههههههه بخير انت شخبارك**علي : انا بخير : فكرتي بالي قلته لك**عبير : هههههههههههه توك قلته اليوم وانا قلت لك بفكر**علي : ما خلصتي تفكير**عبير : الي يسمعك يقول قايلي بالموضع من الف سنه وانا للحين مافكرت**علي يرد بعتاب : يعني انا اول مره افاتحك بالموضوع؟؟**عبير : يا قلبي والله خاااااااااايفه**علي يرد بنفس نبرة الصوت : تخافي وانتي معي**عبير : لا تفهمني غلك**علي : طيب انتي فهميني صح**عبير : علي بلييييييييز لا تكلمني كذا**علي : يا عبير والله حيرتيني معك تكلمت معك بكل الاساليب الي اقدر استخدمها معك وكلها ما جابت نتيجه قولي لي وش الي يرضيك؟؟**عبير : علي بليييييييييز لا تزعل**علي : انا مو زعلان انا بس محتار وش اسوي عشان ارضيك**عبير : من قال اني مو راضيه**علي : اجل وش سبب خوووووفك ؟؟**عبير : ............**علي : عبير بليز فهميني في شي مخبيته عني**عبير تفاجئت من هالكلمه : شي مثل شنو**علي : ما ادري انا قاعد اسالك جاوبيني؟؟؟؟؟**عبير : انا نعسانه وابي انام تصبح على خير**علي : أي هذي انتي اذا قلت شي ما عجبك على طول انا نعسانه وابي انام تصبح على خير**وانا بعد تعبان واذا تبي تقفليها يالله قفليها**عبير ترد وعينها بدت تغرق بالدموع : علي بليز لا تتكلم معي بهالقسوه**علي : ..............**عبير : علي بليز لا تطنشني**علي : ..............**عبير : علي رد علي انت تعرف اني ما اقدر على زعلك**علي : ..............**عبير : خلاص والله من بكره ببتدي احجز حق الزواج بس لا تزعل**علي : يعني انتي تبي تحجزي حق الزواج بس عشان انا ما ازعل..**اهاا**عبير : يا ربي شسوي عشان ارضيك**علي : اذا كنتي تبي تحجزي للزواجنا عشان انا ما ازعل لا تحجزي**لان انا عمري ما زعلت منك وما اقدر ازعل منك**عبير : علي ليه تتكلم معي كذا**علي : كيف تبيني اتكلم معاك يعني عاجبك حالنا كل واحد في بيت**والله نفسي استقر عبير ترى انا مو صغير انا عمري 28 سنه**عبير : وانا اقولك اني ما راح احجز عشان ما تزعل**عشان انا بعد خلاص ابي استقر وزي ما قلت**الزواج في راحه نفسيه وعطائي ان شاء الله راح يكون اكثر**علي : عبير انتي جالسه تقولي هالكلام عن قناعه ولا عشان انا ما ازعل ؟؟؟؟؟**عبير : والله عن قناعه**علي يرد بفرح : عن جد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟**عبير ترد بخجل : ايه عن جد**علي : طيب حياتي الحين احنا ضروري ننام وبكره راح اجي اتغذى معك ونتفاهم على كل شي اوكي ؟؟**عبير : اوكي**علي : تصبحي على خير يا عمري**عبير : تصبح على خير**علي : باااااااااااااي**عبير : باي**وبكذا ناموا عصافير الحب بعد صراع طويل هههههههه**انتهى الجزء السادس**اتمنى يحوز على اعجابكم**تحياتي لكم*

----------


## كبرياء

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو حبااااااااابه على الجزززء الاكثرر من روووووعه

مرررره حلووو بس نوره شكله صاار لأخوهااا دحووم شيء والله اعلم 

يعطيكـ العافيه فروحه 

وبنتظاااااااااار البقيه 

تحيــــــــــــاااتيــــــــ

----------


## farooo7a

*يسلموووووووووووو حبااااااااابه على الجزززء* *الاكثرر من روووووعه*


*الله يسلمك يا قلبي* **

*مرره* *حلوو بس نوره شكله صاار لأخوهااا دحووم شيء والله اعلم*

 
*كل شي جايز !!*

 
*يعطيكـ العافيه فروحه*

 
*الله يعافيك*

 
*وبنتظاااااااااار البقيه*

 
*على خير يا قلبي*
*تحياتي لك*


*،،،* 


*وين الباقي ؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## farooo7a

عيد سعيد يا جماعه

وينكم ما سمعنا رأيكم بالجزء السادس؟؟؟؟؟

جبتولي احباط L

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

لا حبيبتي فروحة لاإحباط ولا شي تلاقينهم مشغولين شوي
وراح يردوا لا تستعجلي غناتي
بالنسبة للجزء بصراحة ماينوصف روعة وحلووووووو
تسلمي ويالله نبي الجزء السابع بسرعة حبوبة
يسلموووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## farooo7a

*إضراااااااااااااااااااب*

*ما راح اكمل القصة الا لمى اشوف تفاعل* 

*اما بالنسبه لك حبوبه " دنيا الاحلام "*

*تسلمي يا عمري على تشجيعي ولكن*

*معقوله كل هذا شغل!!!!*

*تحياتي للجميع*

*فروحه الزعلانه*

----------


## كبرياء

*  * 


*تنتظـــــــــر جزء وطلع من جدهاا اضراب* 

*فروووحه حررررراااام عليكي تعلقينااا كذااا* 

*كبريـــــــــااء من المتابعين رغم ان ورااهاا امتحانات* 

*ولووو أكفي ووفي أنا <<< خخخخ يالواثقه* 



*<<<رااح تــــــــزعل اذا مااتكمل الجــــزء لعيونهااا* 

*ســـــــــلاااام*

----------


## farooo7a

*السلام عليكم*

*عشان المثل الي يقول*

*" لجل عين تكرم الف عين "*

*ان شاء الله راح ابتدي بكتابة الجزء " السابع "*

*لجل عيونك يا شمعتي " كبرياء "*

*مع العلم اني زعلانه.. يمكن عشان توقعت تفاعل اكثر وما لقيت !!!*

*الله يوفقك باختباراتك ويعطيك على قد نيتك*

*تحياتي لك يا شمعتي الغالية*

*فروحه*

----------


## farooo7a

" الجزء السابع " 


&& في لبنان && 


نوره كانت متخرعه من منظر الرجال الي بالجناح حقهم 

دخلت وهي خايفه وملامح القلق والخوف مرسومه على وجهها 

اول ما دخلت شافت عبدالرحمن قاعد يتكلم بشكل حاد مع الرجال الموجودين 

عبدالرحمن : كيف كذا وش هالمهزله الروم سيرفز ما كان المفروض يدخلو في غيابنا 

ولو فقدنا أي شي انتو المسؤلين 

نوره لمى شافت اخوها " صحيح انه كان معصب والود وده يهاوش الذبان الي يمر قدام عيونه " 

مع هذا ارتاحت وقالت : الحمدلله ان اخوي بخير وما صابه شي 

الحمدلله يا رب 


الموظف : نحنا اسفين وانا بكرر اسفي بالنيابه عني وعن الروم سيرفز بس انا باكد لك 

ان هالشي ما عاد يتكرر ان شاء الله 


عبدالرحمن : انا الحين بسكت لاني تاخرت على اختي بس خليني ارجع واشيك على حاجاتنا 

والقى شي مفقود ما راح تلومو الا انفسكم 

" يا حرام ما انتبه للنوره مع انها طويله لووووول " 


نوره : في نفسها " اطلع قبل ما ينتبه لي وتجيني تهزيأه انا بعد 


بعد ما خلص عبدالرحمن كلامه التفت وشاف اخته 

راح ومسكها بكل حنان من يدها وقال لها : اسف ع التاخير خلينا نروح البوفيا 

عاد ان شاء الله نلحق عليه 

نوره ترد بخوف : ان شاء الله 

نزلو تحت واول ما جاو يدخلو البوفيا 

جا له واحد من الموظفين 

الموظف : لو سمحت خلص ممنوع تدخل البوفيا خلص وئت الدخول 

قبل ما يرد عليه عبدالرحمن الموظف الي كان متهاوش معاه عبدالرحمن رد 

وقال : دخلهن معليش هن اتخرو لان كان في مشكله عندن بالجناح 

واخيرا دخلو البوفيا والي هو اخر بوفيا راح يدخلو في هالفندق 

عبدالرحمن : يالله نونو انا بروح اشوف لنا مكان نجلس فيه وانتي اختاري الاكل الي تبيه اوكي ؟؟ 

نوره : اوكي 

اخذت لها نوره صحن وابتدت تختار لها من المقبلات لحد ما وصلت للأصناف الرئيسيه 

وصلت لطبق " اللازانيا " وهذا طبقها المفضل >> وقفت عنده كثير وهي تحط تحط << قاعده تتودع منه يا حرام هههههههه 

ولمى قررت تمشي اكتشفت ان في شخص وراها كان ينتظرها تمشي عشان يقدر يمشي 

لان كان زحمه ع البوفيا 

وكان مع الاسف حاط رجله على تنورتها بالغلط 

بس الحمدلله جات سليمه والتفتت نوره وهي معصبه وتقول في نفسها 

( ياربي من هالسخيف الي حاط رجله على عباتي ) ومجرد ما شافت الوجه حست ان كل الغضب الي فيها تبخير 

الغضب الي كان فيها كان وجه طفله صغيررره وشكلها كان جدا بريئ 

الطفله : معليش انا كتير اسفه 

نوره تركت الصحن حقها عند اطباق الاكل وانزلت لها : لا عادي يا قلبي حصل خير 

الطفله : انتي من الخليج ؟؟ 

نوره : ههههه ايه انا من الخليج 

الطفله : عمو بيشتغيل هونيك وانا دايما بئلو ياخدني معو للخليج 

نوره : والله ووين يشتغل عمو ؟؟؟ 

الطفله : ما بعرف وئت بسالو ديما بيئلي انو انا بالخليج 

في هالوقت جات ام الطفله واعتذرت من نوره واخذت بنتها 

كملت نوره لحد ما اشر لها عبدالرحمن وراحت الطاوله الي حجزها 

عبدالرحمن : يالله يا قلبي اجلسي اكلي وانا بروح احط لي شي اكله ع السريع اوكي ؟؟ 

نوره : طيب 

راح عبدالرحمن وبقت نوره بروحها تاكل 

واول شي ابتدت تاكله " التبوله " 

نوره تقول في نفسها : الله يا طعم هالتبوله والله من ذاقها كره التبوله الي عندنا بالمطاعم 

وهي داخله جو رفعت راسها وقامت تطالع حواليها وشافت نفس المجهول " نواف " جالس على طاوله ومعاه بنفس الطاوله بنت 

نوره : ما شاء الله عليه طلع مغازلجي بعد " قوي عيون يعني ههه " 

وصل عبد الرحمن وجلس قدامها وابتدى ياكل 

نوره : ما قلت لي ليش التجمع الي كان بالغرفه 

عبدالرحمن : سلمك الله لمى ركبت عشان احط الايس كريم 

ما ادخل إلا اثنين من الروم سيرفز داخل الغرفه وقاعدين ينظفو 

عصبت وطلبت الي بالرسبشن يركب عندي وهاوشتهم 

نوره : بجد وقحين زين سويت فيهم كان المفروض يستاذنو قبل يدخلو 

عبد الرحمن : قام يغمز لاخته ويقول  

" يالله طنشي واستمتعي بأخر لحظاتك بلبنان " 

نوره : ههههههههه على قولتك 

وكملو عشاهم على خير واتجهوا للجناح حقهم عشان يرتبوا 

حاجاتهم 

بعد ما رتبوا حاجاتهم 

نوره : هاهاها دحوم جا وقت الايس كريم 

عبدالرحمن : هاهاها نوير يالله قومي جيبي الايس كريم 

نوره + عبدالرحمن : هههههههههههههههه 

وهم ياكلو الايس كريم 

نوره : الله هذا احلى ايس كريم اكلته بحياتي 

آآآه حتطم حتى على باسكن روبنز 

عبدالرحمن : هههههههههههه عليك بالعافيه 

نوره : الله يعافيك 

بعد ما خلصو اكل اتجه كل واحد لغرفته استعدادا للنوم 

ومن بعد العوده للمملكه الغاليه 

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 

وبكذا انتهى اخر يوم لهم في لبنان J

----------


## farooo7a

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


دخلت نوره غرفتها وكانت الساعه 11 بتووقيت السعوديه


ما حركت ولا شي من مكانه كل الي سوته طلعت لها


بجامه وبدله جديده برى شنطة السفر ولبست البجامه


وحطت لها المنبه على 3 الفجر عشان تصحى وتجهز للمطار


وبكذا نامت نوره وانتهى اخر يوم لها بالبنان


اما عبدالرحمن الفرحه ما كانت سايعته وكان يفكر ويحلم باللحظه الي راح يملك فيه وكيف بيكون شكل ورد ساعتها


عبدالرحمن : الله متى نلتقي بس يا ورد


وربي اني ولهان عليك واموت لو احيا بدون


لو تدري يا ورد شكثر احبك واغليك اااه يمكن ما راح تقدر تنامي الليل


ويمكن.... << والله صار دحوم هو مخاوي الليل مو علي


ههههههههههههههه


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


الساعه ثلاث رن المنبه حق نوره


قامت وهي منزعجه منه وباقي فيها النوم


وراحت اخذ لها شاور سريع


وبعدها لبست البدله الي طلعتها من الشنطه


وقامت ترجع باقي الحاجات الي ما رجعتها بشنطة السفر


نوره : اووووه قبل ما انسى بحط جوالي بالشاحن لا يطفي علي بعدين


راحت وحطت جوالها بالشاحن وبعدها اتجهت لغرفة اخوها عبدالرحمن >> وطقت الباب


عبدالرحمن : ادخلي


فتحت الباب نوره : صباح الخير


عبدالرحمن : صباحك ورد


نوره : ليش تقلبها الى ورد كل الناس يقولو صباح النور


عبدالرحمن : وان النور حقي هو ورد


نوره : ترى اغااااااااار


هههههههههه امزح معاك الله يخليكم لبعض


عبدالرحمن : تسلمي


نوره : الله يسلمك ،، ما بتقوم تجهز ؟؟


عبدالرحمن : الا الحين بقوم


،،،


جهزوا عبدالرحمن و نوره


ونزلوا مع بعض عشان يسلمو مفاتيح الجناح 


بعد ما سلموا مفاتيح الجناح


عبدالرحمن : قلبو روحي اجلسي شوي على بال ما القى تاكسي طيب ؟


نوره : طيب


في هالوقت ونوره تنتظر نزل نواف ومعاه اغراضه


وكانو كل الي بالرسبشن قاعدين يودعوه بمصافحه حاره


نوره :


( وي بشويش الي يشوفك يقول راغب علامة حشى مو نواف لووول )


الموظف : راح نشتائلك يا نواف كتيرررررر


نواف : والله وانتو اكثر


الموظف : ضروري تعيدها بزعل منك ها لو ما اجيت عنا


نواف : لا ان شاء الله راح اعيدها


يالله فمان الله


الموظفين : الله معك


وهو جاي يطلع طالع بنوره بنظرات استغراب وهو يقول في نفسه


" خير ليش صاحيه ونازله من الفجر ؟؟ لا يكون اخوها فيه شي؟؟؟؟؟؟ "


طلع وهو يحاتي بس اول ما شاف عبدالرحمن ارتاح وفهم انهم راجعين السعوديه


نواف : الله وربي حظي قوي ما شاء الله الروحه مع بعض والرجعه مع بعض آآه يا نوره لو تعرفي شقد اغليك


دخل عبدالرحمن الفندق 


عبدالرحمن : يالله نوره التكسي ينتظرنا برى


نوره : يالله


واتجهوا للمطار بكل حمااااس


وشووووق للي بعد المطار


وصلوا المطار ونزلوا وبعد ما خلصو اجراءات رسميه واستقروا بالطائره


عبدالرحمن : تعرفي نوره


نوره : سم


عبدالرحمن : سم الله عدوك ،، تدري اني مو نايم من امس


نوره : ليه؟؟؟


عبدالرحمن ما ادري جلست افكر افكر وما قدرت انام


نوره : لالا لاتحاتي ان شاء الله خير


عبدالرحمن : ان شاء الله


بعد كذا ساد الجو الهدوء وقدر بعدها يغفي عبد الرحمن شوي

----------


## farooo7a

،،،،،،،،،


وفي ارض السعوديه الحبيبه


كان الكل صاحي لصلاة الصبح


وبعد صلاة الصبح


ابو عبدالرحمن : جوهره " ام عبدالرحمن " احس بجوع خلينا ننزل نفطر


ام عبدالرحمن : هههههه كانك حاس فيني تصدق


حتى انا جوعانه


اجل خلينا نمر على محمد وعبير ونخليهم ينزلوا يفطروا معانا


اكيد الحين صاحيين


ام عبدالرحمن : خلص انا بروح حق عبير وانت روح حق محمد


ابو عبد الرحمن صار


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


في هالاثناء وصلو


دحوم و نوره السعوديه


نوره : الله والله اني اعشق هالحرررررررررر


امووووت فيه


دحوم : اي والله


تحركوا وخلصو اجراءات واستلمو حاجاتهم


في هالاثناء نظرات نواف كانت قاعده تودع نوره


نواف وهو يكلم نفسه : الله معك يا نور قلبي


راح توحشني عيونك الكحيله وراح يوحشني وجهك البريئ


بعد هالنظرات الخاطفه اخذ اغراضه وطلع برى المطار


وفي هالوقت راح عبدالرحمن يشتري له ولاخته عصير من الكفتيريا الي بالمطار لانهم كانوا عطشانين


وطلعوا من المطار متجهين للبيت واخيرا..


^^^^^^^


وفي البيت


ام عبدالرحمن : يالله عبير بننتظرك تحت طيب


عبير : طيب


طلعت ام عبدالرحمن من الغرفه


واخذت عبير جوالها وكلمت مخاوي الليل


عبير بصوت هادي : الو


علي : فديت الـ الو


عبير بخجل : صباح الخير


علي: صباحك العسل والجووووري والكادي


عبير : حياتي اهلي الحين جالسين يفطروا شرايك تجي تفطر معانا؟؟


علي : لا قلبي توني باقي ما تروشت


عبير : يا حياتي عادي انا بنتظرك


علي : خلص صار انا الحين اقوم اخذ لي شاور كلها بالكثير 45 واصير عندكم اوكي يا قلبي ؟؟


عبير : صار حياتي انا بروح الحين اجلس مع اهلي وبخلي جوالي بالشان لان مافيه شحن


اذا بغيتني اتصل على الثابت طيب ؟؟


علي: صار يا قلبي يالله توصي على شي ؟؟


عبير : سلامتك يا عمري انتبه على نفسك


علي : ان شاء الله يالله مع السلامه


عبير : الله معك


^^^^^^^^^^^^^


نزلت عبير وجلست مع امها وابوها وحمود


ابو عبدالرحمن : ها حمود استعديت للترم الثاني ولا باقي متعود ع الاجازه


محمد " حس الاكل موقف في حلقه " : الحمدلله يبا استعديت


ابو عبدالرحمن : يالله ابيك ترفع راسي مثل الترم الاول


محمد : ان شاء الله


ابو عبدالرحمن : وانتي عبير شخبار الدراسه معك


عبير : الحمدلله


ابو عبدالرحمن : جوهره ماتحسي ان غياب نوره مظلم البيت ؟؟


ام عبد الرحمن : الا يا قلبي عليهااااا بس حتى ولدي له وحشه


ابو عبدالرحمن : هههههههههه لا دحيم تعودنا على سفراته شوي بس نوره لها جو خاص بالبيت


في هاللحظه وبدون سابق انذار


دخلت نوره وعبدالرحمن


وكانت وجوه الكل عليها علامات استفهام + فرح


محمد قام لا اراديا وقام يقول بصوت عالي : نوووووووووووووره صديقتي


في لعب البلايستيشن وحشتيني


وقام يركض لها وحظنها هههههههه


قام الكل وقامو يسلمو ويتحمدو لنوره وعبدالرحمن بالسلامه


وجلسو وكملو فطور سوا


ابو عبدالرحمن : عمرك طويل يا نوير توني اسئل عنك


نوره ترد بخجل : سالت عنك العافيه


ابو عبد الرحمن : ها كيف كانت لبنان


نوره : قامت ترد وهي تطالع في اخوها >> والله لبنان حلوه


بس وربي ما تسوى بدون الحبايب


عبدالرحمن حس ان نوره بتفضحه وقام يخز فيها بنظرات تضحك هههههههه


في هالوقت وصل مخاوي الليل وكان نفس الشي متفاجئ


بوجود نوره وعبدالرحمن


وبكذا التم شمل عايلة ابو عبدالرحمن من جديد


وانتهى الجزء السابع


مع تحياتي للجميع


 :embarrest: فروحه :embarrest:

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

فرووووحة حياتي
من بعد طول إنتظار ياحبي لش
جزء ولا اروع يجنن يهبل 
<<< اعذريني فرحانة
هههههههههههههههههه
يالله عجلي مو تنسينا ترى والله من كثر الي نقراهم ننسى الأحداث
يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## farooo7a

*فرووووحة حياتي* 
*يا قلبي عليش يا دنيا* 

*من بعد طول إنتظار ياحبي لش*
*جزء ولا اروع يجنن يهبل*  
*تسملي يا قلبي اثلجتي صدري بكلامك العسل* 

*<<< اعذريني فرحانة*
*هههههههههههههههههه* 
*الله يديم عليك الفرحه قولي " امين "* 

*يالله عجلي مو تنسينا ترى والله من كثر الي نقراهم ننسى الأحداث* 
*ما راح انساكم ان شاء الله > > انتو بس شجعوني ولكم مني طيبة الخاطر* 

*يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو* 
*يسلم غاليك ومغليك يا قلبي* 
*تحياتي لك* 
*فروحه*

----------


## كبرياء

* * 

*كـــــــــــــــــذااا إنتي اوووكي* 

*جزززء مرررررررررررررررررررررره روووووووعه*

*بس مو كأنه قصيــــــــر   << طمااعه*

*يسلموووووووووووووووو حبابه فروحه على الجزء الي مره روعه*

*وعـــــااد لاتتغلي وتطولي علينا في الجزء اللي بعده*

*كبريـــــــــــــااء تسألكم الدعــــــــاء*

----------


## farooo7a

*كـــــــــــــــــذااا إنتي اوووكي*

*تسلمي يا قلبي*


*جزززء مرررررررررررررررررررررره روووووووعه*

**



*بس مو كأنه قصيــــــــر  << طمااعه*

*امممممم يمكن*


*يسلموووووووووووووووو حبابه فروحه على الجزء الي مره روعه*

*يسلم غاليك ومغليك يا قلبي*


*وعـــــااد لاتتغلي وتطولي علينا في الجزء اللي بعده*

*ان شاء الله*


*كبريـــــــــــــااء تسألكم الدعــــــــاء* 


*الله يوفقك ويوفق جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين " دنيا واخره "*

*تحياتي لك*

*فروحه*

----------


## حكاية حب

واااااااااااااو 
قصة تهبل تهبل 
إني تووني اشووفهاا الباارح 
قريت منه كم جزء 
ومن قعدت تذكرتهاا وقعت اكملهاا 
يالله بليز حبووبتي كمليهاا 
ابي اشووف رح تجمعهم الصدفه نوره ونوااف ولالا 
لاتتإخري اووك

----------


## farooo7a

واااااااااااااوقصة تهبل تهبل 


تسلمي يا قلبي من ذوقك  :embarrest:  

إني تووني اشووفهاا الباارحقريت منه كم جزء 


 :embarrest:  

ومن قعدت تذكرتهاا وقعت اكملهاا 


يا حياتي كلك ذوق 

يالله بليز حبووبتي كمليهاا 


ولا يهمك يا قلبي 

ابي اشووف رح تجمعهم الصدفه نورهونوااف ولالالاتتإخرياووك 


ان شاء الله الحين راح ينزل الجزء " الثامن " لعيونكم 


تحياااااااااتي للجميع 


فروحه

----------


## farooo7a

*"* *الجزء الثامن "*



*بعد ما خلصوا الفطور قام عبد الرحمن وطلب من تريزا تركب أغراضه وراح لغرفته عشان يرتاااااااااح وينااااااام ،،*


*اما عبير ومخاوي الليل اتجهو للصالة الداخليه وابتدوا يخططوا لهذا العرس*


*الي الله واعلم متى بيصير !!*


*ومحمد كان فرحان مره في نوره وكان وده يجلس اكثر معاها ..*


*محمد : نوره احكيلي عن لبنان*


*نوره : خخخخخخخخ ضحكتني ما صارت هذي كم يوم ياخي تصدق يا جالسه بغرفتي*


*يا جالسه بالكوفي نت يمكن مره او مرتين طلعنا بس*


*محمد : يؤؤؤ ليش كنت تقولي انك اذا رحتي ما راح تجلسي ابد وش الي غير الحال*


*تغير لون نوره وحاولت ترقع الي قالته : ههههههههههه يعني انت ما حفظت اختك ما يملي عينها الا التراب*


*محمد : ههههه الله عان عبد الرحمن عليك*


*قامت تخز نوره محمد بعيونها وهي قايمه : والله عسل على قلبه*


*اتجهت لغرفتها اول ما فتحت الباب حست بالفرحه مع ان الايام الي غابتها قليله الا ان غرفتها وحشتها والشي الي ضايقها ان الخدامه في غيابها رتبت غرفتها ومع هذا طنشت وما وسوت مشاكل كـ العاده*


*نوره : امممممممم وش البس اليوم*


*ضروري البس شي مرتب وكشخه بنفس الوقت*


*فتحت باب غرفة الملابس ودخلت تتفرج على ملابسها ولاحظت ان في كذا لبسه ما قد لبستها من قبل قررت انها تطلعهم وتفرشهم ع السرير وتختار أي وحده تناسب اكثر*


*" طبعا انتو تسالو ليش ؟؟ "*


*لا تستعجلو عن قريب بتعرفو ليش*


*كانت اول بدله عباره عن بنطلون اخضر فاتح مخملي مخطط وكان مره خفيف وراقي*


*والتي شيرت الي فوق كان لونها عنابي ملكي ومكتوب عليها* *single 4 ever*


*حست انها سبورتيه ورمتها ع الارض >> لانها صارت مستبعده يا حرام هههههه*


*اما البدلة الثانيه كانت عباره عن تنوره بيج قصيره لين بداية الركب ومعاها حركه من فوق كت ومخصره جهة الصدر وشوي شوي توسع وكانت فيها الوان كثيره..*


*دخلت البدلة مزاج نوره وقررت انها تلبسها لمشوارها الخطير الي ناويه عليه اليوم.. بعد كذا دخلت تختار لها الجزمه*


*"وانتو بكرامه" الي راح تلبسها عليها*


*ولقت بوت طويل كان اسود ومرسوم عليه من جنب زخارف بالبيج واختارته عشان تلبسه*


*بعد كذا فتحت جوالها السعودي وقررت تتصل على كوافيرتها المفضله . . .*


*نوره : الو*


*الكوافير : السلام عليكم كوافير هيا معك تفضلي*


*نوره : لو سمحتي ممكن اكلم سوزان ؟*


*الكوافير : لحظه لو ستمحتي*


*سوزان :* *hi*


*نوره :* *hi sweety how r u ??*


*سوزان :* *oh no0o0o0ora .. hello baby I miss you so much . . . I'm fine what about you ??*


*نوره :* *I'm fine.. soso plz r u busy 2day ??*


*سوزان :* *no habebty come 2 me if you want*


*نوره :* *ok sweety see ya soon*


*سوزان :* *God with you*


*نوره :* *salam*


*.. بعد ما خلصت محادثه مع سوزان حست انه هم وانزاح وان ما بقى الا تختار باقة ورد أنيقة وهدية بسيطه وراقيه بنفس الوقت*


*قررت انها تاخذ غفوه عشان ترتاح وبعد ما تصحى تسوي كل الي في بالها ،، بعد ما صحت من النوم اخذت شاور سريع عشان يمديها تروح السوق وتشتري الهديه والورد وعشان بعد يمديها تروح الكوافير وتخلص شغلها*


*بعد ما خلصت شاور اتصلت ع السايق وجهزت ونزلت للطابق الارضي*


*نوره : ماما ماما ام عبدالرحمن وينك ؟؟؟*


*عبير : نوره ازعجتينا شتبي ؟؟؟؟*


*نوره : خير اخت عبير البيت بيت ابونا.. وما يحتاج اكمل الباقي*


*عبير : اوف منك ومن طوالة لسانك*


*نوره : اوفيين منك .. اقول انا طالعه الكوافير اذا شفتي امي قولي لها اني طالعه ويمكن اتاخر*


*عبير : وليه طالعه الكوافير لا يكون جايينك خطاب اليوم*


*نوره : هي هي هي هي بايخه حدك يالله وخري عن وجهي ماني فاضيه لك*


*عبير قامت تناظر ختها على حركاتها البايخه الي ما تدري متى راح تبطلها؟؟!!؟*


*وطلعت نوره بعجله وطلبت من السايق يوصلها مجمع واول ما دخلت من حسن حظها كان في محل عطور كبير*


*دخلت نوره واشترت منه عطر كوكو شانيل النسائي وكان توه نازل النسخه الجديده*


*بعد ما حاسبت وخلصت لمى قربت من الباب*


*رجعت وقررت تشتري معاه كوكو شانيل الرجالي وطلعت بعد كذا واتجهت لمحل تغليف هدايا كان جدا راقي*


*طلبت منه يغلف العطرين بنفس لون التغليف ونفس الشرايط بحيث يكون مظهرهم الخارجي واحد كان لون تغليف الهديه عنابي والشرايط الي فوقهم كان لونها ذهبي لماع وكان فوق كل شرايط مجموعة ورود طبيعيه لونها بيج يتخللها الزري اللماع بعد كذا اختارت لكل هديه كيس*


*الكيس الاول كان لونه بيج ومشكوك بالعنابي المحروق ويتخلله ترتر لونه بيجي ولماع بنفس الوقت وهذا كان للعطر النسائي*


*اما الكيس الثاني كان لونه عنابي محروق*


*وكان ملزوق فيه اشكال ورد بيجي فوقها زري ذهبي لماع*


*بعد ما استلمت الهدايا*


*اختارت باقة ورد جدا فخمه وكانت من تنسيق نوره بمساعدة العامل بعد ما خلصت*


*طلعت على طول ع الكوافير وبعد ما استقبلتها سوزان الاستقبال الحار ابتدت تشتغل بشعر نوره*


*بعد ما خلصت من شعرها ابتدت تطلي اظافرها بنفس لون تنورتها " بيج "*


*وبعدها ابتدت تحط مكياج خفيف لوجهها الناعم وكان الشادو عباره عن لون واحد وهو البيجي الي معاه لمعه ورسمت عيونها بالكحل السائل زليب ستيك لونه زهري فاتح .. هذا المكياج البسيط عطاها جمال ماهو طبيعي*


*بعد ما خلصت والساعه قربت على 9:10 الليل حست انها طولت وضروري تتجه للمكان الي تبي تروح له قبل ما تتاخر اكثر وتصير دخلتها فشله !!؟؟!!!*


*اتجهت للبيت الي تبي تروح له واول ما وصلت عن الباب تفاجئت بزحمة السيارات الي قدام البيت وبالانوار الي منوره كل الحي طلبت من السايق انه يحتفظ بالكيس الي فيه العطر الرجالي وطلبت منه يمشي ويرجع لها الساعه 11:30*


*،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،*


*في هالاثناء اتفقو عبير وعلي انهم يعملوا زواجهم خاص وعائلي*


*بحيث ما احد يحضر العرس غير الاهل والاصدقاء وحجوه بالمريديان بعد ما خلصو حجوزات قررو انهم يطلعو ويبتدو يختارو اثاث حق عش الزوجية* *J*


*وفي هالوقت عبدالرحمن كان جالس بالمجلس واصحابه كلهم معاه وكانت الجلسه مرررررره حلوووه وضحكهم كان واصل كل مكان " الله يديم الضحكه عليهم "*


*ومحمد مسكين كـ العاده قاعد يلعب بلايستيشن*


*وام عبدالرحمن قاعده تجهز قائمة المعازيم حق عرس بنتها عبير والفرحه مو سايعتها*


*اما ابو عبدالرحمن كان غرقان في سابع نومه*


*،،،،،،،،،،،،،،*


*بعد ما نزلت نوره من السياره وعلامات التعجب مليانه في وجهها بدت تخاف من الي في بالها يصير قررت انها تقوي قلبها*


*وتدخل وقلبها قوي اول ما دخلت البيت تفاجئت من عدد الرجال الي كانو كلهم جالسين تحت مخيم منصوب بالحديقة*


*وتفاجئت بالانوار الي مشغله وبريحة بخور العود الملكي الي كانت منتشره في كل مكان والي تدل على ان اكيد في مناسبه قاعدة تصير*


*في هاللحظه كانت في عين قاعده تناظر نوره من بعيد*


*معقول هذي هي او خيالها قاعد يلاحقني وين ما اروح*


*مو مصدق هي قدامي ولالا*


*اروح اتقرب ولالا*


*لا شكلي راح يطلع غلط*


*رواد : هيييييي ياخو الشباب سارح في شنو*


*نواف : رواد تشوف الي انا قاعد اشوفه ؟*


*رواد : شتشوووووف ؟؟*


*نواف : في بنت واقفه عند البوابه الكبيره ولا انا يتهيئ لي ؟؟؟*


*رواد : اوووووووووه هذي نوير صديقة الطفوله*


*ليش واقفه هنا هالهبله*


*نواف كلمه بعصبيه : شنو نوير وشنو صديقة الطفوله انت تعرفها ؟؟*


*رواد : خير خير وراك معصب هذي خوية اختي ورد شكلها الهبله مضيعة بقوم بدلها الطريق*

----------


## farooo7a

*نواف حس بقهر بس مع هذا سكت لانه ما يقدر يقول شي ولان رواد ما يدري ان نواف شاف نوره في لبنان**طبعا اكيد تسألو وش جاب نواف في النص ؟؟**" نواف يصير ولد خالة ورد و رواد "**>> يا محاسن الصدف هههههه**رواد : هلا والله نوره وش هالحلا**نوره : روادوووووووو انت هنا وانا ملطعوه هنا صار لي الف سنه**رواد : وانتي وش جايبك من هالبوابه كان دخلتي الثانيه**نوره : وليش كل هالزحمه الي مسويينها**لايكون نويت تعرس من وراي ؟؟**رواد : هي هي هي لا تسوي فيها خفيفة دم**هذي خويتك الي ما تستحي ما ادري كيف لها قلب تملك قبل ما انا املك**في هاللحظه حست نوره في سكاكين قاعده تطعن في قلبها وحست بدوخه حست رواد الي مستمر في كلامه مو رواد واحد حست انه الف رواد قاعد يتكلم قدامها**رواد : نوره..نوره..**ورا اكلمك وماتردي**نوره : هههههه ها ما انتبهت لك يالله دخلني داخل**تعالي امشي معي بدخل من البوابه الي يدخلوها الحريم**نوره : مشت بدون ما تعلق وابتدى سيل الدموع ينزل منها لا اراديا**كانت دموعها قاعده تنزل على باقة الورد الي ما عاد حاسه**انها حاملتها**لمى انتبهت على حالها مسحت دموعها قبل ما توصل**واول ما دخلت قامت ام رواد ترحب فيها**ام رواد : هلا والله هلا بنورة واخيرا جيتي**نوره ترد ومالها نفس : هلا خالتي الف مبروك وعقبال ما تفرحي في رواد**ام رواد اخذت نوره على جنب ما تبي احد يسمع كلامهم**ام رواد : حبيبتي نوره انا عارفه ان لو ما ورد عزيزه عليك ما جيتي بدليل انتي الوحيده من صاحباتها الي جات**نوره : كانت تهز راسها بإيجاب ومو عارفه ايش تقول**ام رواد : ورد فوق ومو راضيه تنزل ومو راضيه تكلم احد الله يخليك اركبي وتفاهمي معاها**نوره : هزت راسها وقالت ان شاء الله**كانت تكلم نفسها وتقول**" اكرهك يا ام رواد اكرهكم كلكم اذا صار في اخوي شي ما راح اسامحك لا انتي ولا بنتك ....... ياربي شسوي ماني قادره اصدق هذا وانا معشمه روحي وجايه بفاتحها الموضوع ليييييييش ياربي قاعد يصير كذا L "**كان هذا الكلام الي يدور في بالها وهي قاعده تركب الدرج خطوه خطوه لمى وصلت غرفت ورد**فتحت الباب لا اراديا بدون ما تستاذن واول ما دخلت سكتت وما سوت ولا شي غير انها تطالع ورد بعيونها المليانه دموع**ورد اول ما شافتها قامت ورمت حاليه في حظن نوره وصارت تبكي بدون شعور**ونوره صارت تبكي معاها**كان منظرهم مثل الناس الي فاقدين لهم غالي او اكثر من كذا**نوره وهي تبكي ووجها مليان دموع وورد في حضنها : ليش يا ورد ليش خنتي العهود**ورد كانت تسمع هالكلام والجرح الي بقلبها كل ما جاه يزيد كان الرد الي تقدر عليها انها تبكي وتبكي وتبكي**نوره : انا كنت جايه اخطبك لأخوي ما هقيت اجي واشوفك مخطوبه ، عبدالرحمن كان بيصير له شي واحنا في لبنان**عبدالرحمن ما يقدر يعيش بدونك يا ورد**كانت ورد تسمع هالكلام وهي تبكي وتبكي**ونوره ابتدت تبكي بصمت ماتبي تبين المها اكثر من كذا وفجأه اختفى صوت نوره وما عادت تحس بالي حولها**فقدت وعيها ما قدرت تتحمل الصدمه**كانت فاقده وعيها وتحس بنفس الوقت ان في ناس كثير قاعدين حولها**ورد : نوووووووووووره نورررررررره**قومي والله ما اقدر اتحمل كل هذا*

----------


## farooo7a

*طلعت ورد من غرفتها وهي تصارخ تنادي لامها**ام رواد : ورد شفيك ليه تبكي ؟؟**ورد : نوره خويتي طاحت ما ادري شفيها**ام رواد انصدمت وراحت تحاول تصحي في نوره بس ما كانت تستجيب لها اثناء ما هي تحاول تذكرت ان نواف ولد اختها دكتور وهو موجود هما طلعت من غرفة ورد ونزلت تنادي على اختها ام نواف**ام رواد : ام نواف ام نواف تعالي بغيتك**ام نواف : هلا امري**ام راود : ولدك نواف هنا مو ؟**ام نواف : ايه برى جالس مع رواد**ام رواد : روحي نادي عليه خوية ورد طاحت علينا**ام نواف قامت تطالع باستغراب : لا حول لله وش هاليوم الي مو راضي يعدي على خير**.. لحظه بكلمه**ام نواف : الو هلا نواف**نواف : هلا يمه**ام نواف : تعال داخل بغيتك.. تعال من مدخل المطبخ بسرعه**نواف : ان شاء الله**دخل نواف من مدخل المطبخ واول ما شاف صواني الكيك استجن وتمنى انه ياكل كل هالصواني هههههههه >> مع ان الي يشوفه يقول هذا ما ياكل ،، ما شاء الله عليه**راح بياخذ له قطعه كان قاعد يطالع ومحتار ايش يختار لحد ما قرر ياخذ كيكه كان فوقها كريمه ورديه وعليها حبتين فراوله**مالحق يمسكها عشان يا كلها الا وامه وصلت المطبخ**ام نواف : ايش هالبرود الي فيك وبعد تبي تاكل**نواف : ليش شنو صاير ؟؟**ام نواف : خوية ورد طايحه ما ندري شفيها**ابيك تركب تشوفها**نواف : طاح قلبه وخاف ان امه تقصد نوره**ترك الكيكه وكانت يديه مليانه من كريمة الكيكه وطلب من امه تاخذ له طريق عشان يطلع ع الدرج لان الحريم كانو منتشرين في كل البيت بعد ما اخذت له طريق راح يسرع**كان ورد لابسه عباتها ولأول مره تتغطى عن ولد خالتها نواف لانها ما كانت تبيه يشوف اثار الدموع بوجهها**دخل نواف الغرفه واول ما شافها ع السرير ووجها ذابل وكله دموع وكحلتها سايله**طاح قلبه وخاف لا يكون صحيح صاير لها شي**قرب منها عشان يشوف اذا فيها نبض ولالا**والحمدلله كان فيها نبض..**طلب من خالته تعطيه قطن وعطر**اخذ القطن ورش فيه عطر كثير**وقربه من خشمها واول ما قربه على طول تغيرت ملامح وجهها الى عبوس من كثر ما كانت الريحه مركزه اول ما فتحت شافت نواف في وجهها**استحى نواف ونزل نظراته بالارض وطلع برى الغرفه**راحت ورد وحظنت خويتها بقوه كانت نوره مو مستوعبه الموضوع ليه نواف كان جنبها وليه انا على سرير ورد ؟؟**وبعد ما حظنتها قامت وقالت لامها**ورد : تختاري حياتي ولا تتم هالملكه**نوره كانت تطالع بالموقف باستغراب**" ليش ما اخذت من امها هالموقف قبل ما يجي يوم الملكه ؟؟ "**ام رواد ردت عليها بنفاذ صبر : شنو على كيفك انتي بعد ما جو الناس تبي تطلعيني انا وابوك بنظر الناس صغار**ورد : انا من البدايه قلت لك مابي انتو الي جبرتوني**ام راود : صحيح دلعنا لك خربك والله وصرتي قليلة ادب وتراددي**ورد ردت ودموعها بدت تنزل من خدها :**صرت قليلة ادب عشان مابي اتزوج زواج مصلحه ؟؟**ام رواد كانت تطالع بنتها باستغراب**ورد : أي زواج مصلحه وما احد يقدر ينفي هالشي ليش اصريتي على ولد عمي وما اصريتي على ولد خويتك قولي لي ردي علي لهدرجة الفلوس عندك صارت اهم مني**اذا بتخلوني انزل عند الشيخ ترى بقوله ان اهلي جابريني عليه وهالزواج بيكون باطل**ام راود طالعت بنتها بنظرات كلها حقد وكأن بركان بيطلع من عينها وبينفجر**ام رواد : هين يا ورد اذا ما خليتك تندمي على هالموقف طول عمرك**طلعت ام رواد وقفلت الباب بقوووه من غضبها**نوره : ورد ليه سويتي كذا . . ليه زعلتي امك**ردت ورد وعيونها كلها دموع : خلاص يا نوره تعبت من الصمت تعبت خلاص ماني قادره اتحمل اكثر من كذا**ورد اعملي كذا ورد روحي يمين ورد لا تلبسي اسود وردي لا تروحي هنا ورد اكلي هذا ورد لا تاكلي هذا**تعبت من الاوامر نفسي احس ان لي شخصيه نفسي احس اني قاعده اسوي شي عشان انا ابي اسويه**تدري يمكن الشي الوحيد الي سويته بحياتي لاني ابي اسويه هو حبي لأخوك**وبعد كل هذا يبغو يحرموني من هالشي الوحيد خلاص انا ما اقدر اتحمل اكثر من كذا قامت نوره وحضنت ورد وبعد ما حضنتها**راحت هي وورد ومسحو المكياج الي من زمان اخترب وصار خريطه على وجوههم**اما ام رواد نزلت واعتذرت من بيت عم ورد**وقالت لهم ان ورد تعبانه اليوم وخلينا نحتفل بدون ملكه ونخلي الملكه وقت ثاني**والحمدلله طلعو بيت عمها ناس متفهمين**نوره عطت ورد باقة الورد مع الهديه**نوره : يالله حبيبتي الساعة صارت 11:30 انا بطلع توصيني على شي*

----------


## farooo7a

*ورد : تتركيني وانا بعز حاجتي لك*


*نوره حست باحراج وقالت لها : بس انا ما عطيت امي خبر اني بجيك ولا عطيتها خبر اني بتاخر*


*ورد بدون تفاهم اخذت جوالها واتصلت على جوال ام عبدالرحمن : الو السلام عليكم*


*ام عبدالرحمن : هلا والله وعليكم السلام*


*ورد : خالتي ترى نوره معي وانا باقي ما شبعت منها ممكن تجلس معي اكثر ؟؟؟*


*ام عبدالرحمن : ههههه أي مافي مشكله*


*بس قولي لها ما تاخذ راحتها*


*ورد ولا يهمك انا بنفسي بوصلها عند بيتكم*


*ام عبدالرحمن : يالله الله يحفظك سلمي على امك*


*ورد حست ان قلبها عورها لمى جابت طاري امها*


*ورد : الله يسلمك مع السلامه*


*ام عبدالرحمن : الله معك*


*اول ما قفلت السماعاه ورد قامت تنط على سريرها من الفرحه*


*كان شكلها خيالي*


*نوره : ورد مين الي جا وقام يشممني عطر " مسويه غبيه وما تدري ان اسمه نواف خخخ "*


*ورد : وي يا حليله ولد خالتي >> هذا ولد خالتي*


*وهو دكتور اول ما شافتك امي كذا نادت عليه على طول*


*نوره ما تدري ليش حست ان قلبها قام يدق*


*وقامت تتذكر اول لحظه جات عينها في عينه لمى طاحت عليه بالطياره .. مع هذا سكتت وما قالت حق ورد بالي صار*


*نوره : اهااااااا بس ما يشبه امه ؟؟*


*ورد : أي هو طالع يشبه ابوه ما شاء الله عليه وسيم ولا وش راييييييك ؟؟*


*نوره : امممممم عادي احس انه عادي*


*ورد : اوووووه نسيت ان نوره المغروره مو أي احد يعجبها*


*نوره مسكت المخذه الصغيره ورمتها على ورد : صحيح انك ما تستحي ،، اوووووووه نسيت ما اكلم السايق المسكين عشان اقوله يروووووووووح*


*ورد : كلميه الحين ..*


*وبعد ما كلمت نوره السايق عشان يروح رجعت ورد تكلمها وقالت*


*ورد : تعالي احكيلي كيف عرفتي بسالفتنا انا ودحومي ؟*


*نوره : بعد دحومي بكل قلة حيا*


*ورد استحت وحمرت خدودها ونزلت راسها وقامت تطالع بلحاف السرير*


*نوره اول ما شافت هالمنظر ماتت من الضحك*


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*لا ماني قادره على الي يستحوووو*


*امزح معاك يا قلبي*


*اوعدك بإذن الله انك ما راح تكون غير لـ عبدالرحمن*


*وعبدالرحمن ما راح يكون غير لك*


*فرحت ورد ولا اراديا قامت وضمت نوره بقووووه*


*ورد : نوره ما تدري قد ايش انا احببببببببك*


*نوره : وانا بعد احبك وبحبك اكثر لمى تصيري زوجة اخوي*


*ورد + نوره : ههههههههههههههههههههه*


*وبعد السوالف والزحمه*


*تاخر الوقت وصارت الساعه 2 بالليل*


*نوره : ووووووردووووووووو ووجع تاخرت ع البيت*


*شكلي باخذ لي تهزيئه محترمه بسبتك*


*ورد : لا عادي بنزل معاك وما بتهزأك*


*نوره ردت بفرح : بتنزلي تنامي معاااااااااااي ؟؟*


*ورد : لا يا هبله بنزل عشان ما تهزأك وبرجع البيت*


*نوره بعد ما اختفت ابتسامتها : اهاااااااا*


*اجل يالله قومي كلمي روادو خليه يوصلنا قبل ما ينخمد*


*طلعت ورد من غرفتها وهي خايفه انها تشوف امها*


*والحمدلله بيتهم كان كله هادي دليل ان الكل كان نايم*


*خافت يطلع اخوها سواها ونام بعد اتجهت لغرفة نومه وما لقته*


*نزلت تحت المجلس وكان نواف ورواد جالسين جلسة مصارحه*


*نواف : آآه ما اقولك عاد يا رواد شلون اخذت قلبي*


*مع اني دكتور وشايف قبلها حلوات كثير*


*بس ما ادري ليش هي بالذات اخذت عقلي*


*رواد : لا هي ما شاء الله عليها الف من يتمناها*


*وانا اقولك اذا انت جد تقدم لها ودق الحديد وهو حامي*


*ترى البنات الحلوات ينخطبو بسرعه*


*في هالوقت ورد سمعت هالكلام بس الي ما تعرفوه عن ورد*


*" انها انسانه تاركه القافه والتدخل في شؤن الاخرين عشان كذا ما عطت الموضوع اهتمام وطقت الباب عشان تلفت نظرهم"*


*ورد : رواد ممكن شوي*


*رواد : هلا والله هلا باختي التعبانه عسى بس صرتي زينه*


*ورد تضايقت من اسلوب اخوها : اقول ترى نوره معي وابي اوصلها البيت الحين*


*" كان صوت ورد ورواد عالي >> نواف كان يسمعهم و اول ما سمع ان نوره باقي موجوده استانس وحس ان الدنيا مو سايعته "*


*رواد : والله يا اختي انا اسف ما اقدر اخدمك سيارتي في الوكاله وانا ما احب اسوق سيارة السايق*


*ورد : يعني شنوووو انا واعده امها انها ما تتاخر والساعه الحين 2 الليل شنو تبي تفشلني مع امها ؟؟*


*في هالوقت تدخل نواف بالنص*


*نواف : ما عاش من يفشلك يا بنت الخاله انا سيارتي موجوده اذا تبي اوصلكم*


*استانست ورد وقالت حق اخوها : شوف ولد خالتك طلع ذوق اكثر منك مالت عليك ،، المهم انا بركب البس عبايتي وبنزل وخلك مع نواف تدري اني استحي اركب معاه بروحي*


*رواد : زييييييين يالله فارقي*

----------


## farooo7a

*ورد قامت تخزه بنظرات ومشت عنه*
*ركبت فوق وطلبت من نورها تجهز مع العلم ان نوره ما تدري ان نواف هو الي بيوصلهم*
*جهزت ورد ونوره ونزلو سوا وهم طالعين شافت السياره غير*
*نوره : وردوووو من متى روادو غير سيارته ؟؟*
*ورد : هههههههه لا ما غيرها بس عشان سيارته بالوكاله،، هذي سيارة نواف ولد خالتي الي قلت لك عنه من شوي وقامت تغمز لنوره*
*نوره حست ان قلبها طااااااااااح وحست انها ماتبي تركب السياره بس فشله لو قالت ماتبي تركبها وهي ما قدامها خيار ثاني ؟؟ّ!؟!؟!*
*ركبو ورد ونوره ورا وكانت نوره ورا نواف وورد ورا رواد*
*كانت عيون نواف معلقه بالمرايا*
*كان جالس يتامل عيون نوره العسليه " الله يا نواف لو يصير الي في بالك ؟؟ "*
*كان الكل ساكت والمشوار كان طويل بسبب الاشارات الي كانو كل شو يضطروا انهم يوقفوا عندها*
*لمى وصلوا بيتهم نواف كان جالس يطالع فيه بدقه وكان جالس يركز في لون الباب وفي لون السور الي حول البيت*
*وبأسم الحي الي ساكنه فيه نوره*
*وفي هالوقت نوره مسكت يد ورد وقامت تهمس في اذنها*
*نوره : مو قلتي اذا وصلنا بتنزلي معي*
*عشان امي ما تهزاني ؟؟*
*قامت تضحك ورد على هبالة نوره : ايه الا قلت يالله ننزل*
*رواد : خير خير اخت ورد مو يكفي ما ملكتي اليوم بعد بتنزلي بيت خويتك ؟؟*
*ورد حست بوخزه في قلبها بسبب كلام اخوها*
*ورد : ما راح انام عندهم بس بسلم على امها وبرجع*
*رواد : مو تطولي زين*
*ردت ورد بدون نفس : زين*
*في هالوقت كان عبدالرحمن سهران مع امه بالصاله والسوالف ماخذتهم فجاه دخلت نوره واول ما دخلت بان على وجه*
*ام عبدالرحمن العصبيه وكانها مستعده حق هوشه كبيره*
*نوره : اسفه ع التاخير*
*كانت ام عبدالرحمن و عبدالرحمن على وشك انهم يهاوشو نوره بس ورد الي كانت واقفه ورا نوره ومو مبينه لانها اقصر منها تدخلت في الوقت المناسب*
*ورد بابتسامها كلها خجل : كيف حالك خالتي*
*ام عبد الرحمن حسن ان احد حاط على قلبها ماي بارد عشان يخمد البركان الي فيها : هلا هلا والله بشخية النسوان*
*في هالوقت عبدالرحمن كان يطالع ورد وشوي وياكلها بعيونه*
*قام قلبه يدق يدق ويقول في قلبه يسعد لي هالصباااااح الي ابتدى بشوفة الحبايب انتبه لنفسه ونزل راسه وقام طلع من الصاله*
*ورد : اعذريني خاله انا السبب في تاخير رجعة نوره*
*ام عبدالرحمن : لا حصل خير*
*ورد : يالله مع السلامه*
*ام عبدالرحمن : خلك معانا ما شبعنا منك*
*ابتسمت ورد ابتسامة خجل : وقت ثاني ان شاء الله*
*يالله مع السلامه*
*الكل : الله معك*
*اول ما طلعت ورد من البيت راحت نوره تسرع لغرفتها لانها مو ناقصه تهزيئ وعوار راس*
*اول ما وصلت خلعت عباتها والبوت الي كانت لابسته وراحت تدور لها على بجامه مريحه تلبسها بعد ما بدلت ملابسها تسطحت على سريرها تفكر بالي صار في هاليوم وايش ممكن تسوي عشان تحل هالمشكله وفي هاللحظه جا عبدالرحمن . .*
*عبدالرحمن : نوره ممكن ادخل*
*نوره : شتبي انا نعسانه وابي انام*
*عبدالرحمن : والي يعافيك ما بطول بس بقول شي صغيرررررر وبطلع*
*نوره : طيب ادخل*
*عدلت جلستها نوره ودخل عبدالرحمن*
*عبدالرحمن : هلا والله هلا باختي الغاليه*
*نوره : اوووف منك ما كانك الي كنت من شوي بتهاوشني*
*عبدالرحمن : انااااا اناااااا اهاوش اختي الغاليه نوره ؟؟*
*نوره : لا مو انت خيالك*
*عبدالرحمن : خلك من هالكلام وقولي لي الكلام الي يسر الخاطر*
*نوره طالعت فيه باستغراب : وشنو الكلام الي*
*يسر الخاطر ؟؟*
*عبدالرحمن : يالله عاااااد طلبتك وش كنتي تسوي عن ورد*
*نوره : ابد خويتي وتولهت عليها رحت وجلست معاها*
*تحطم دحوم وقال لها : بسسس.. بس هذا الي سويتيه ؟؟*
*نوره : لا تخاف ورد لك ان شاء الله بس انت قوم اطلع وخليني اناااااااااااااااام لاني نعسانه حيل*
*طالعها عبدالرحمن بحنان وقال لها : تصبحي على خير واحلام سعيده*
*طلع وقفل الانوار معاه تلحفت نوره ونامت على يدها اليمين*
*استعداد لنووووم عمييييييييييييق*
*وفي هاللحظه رن جوال نووووره >> يا حزركم مين متصل فيها ؟؟* 
*،،،،،* 
*وبكذا انتهى الجزء الثامن*
*اتمنى انه يحوز على اعجاب الجميع* 
*تحياااااااااااااااتي* 
*فروحه*

----------


## كبرياء

* * 


*يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو فروحه على الجزء مره مره روووعه* 

*لا تتأخـــــــــــري علينااا* 


*تحيـــــــــــــــااااتي*

----------


## حكاية حب

ههه
خووش لقطه مع نوااف 
بس بصرااحه ينطلق عليك خيتي فروحه اسم كااتبة المنتدى
يسلمووووووووو غنااتي عالقصه 
ونحنُ بالإنتظاار
ولا طوولي 
ترااني استنى

----------


## حكاية حب

طولـــــــــــــ !! ـــــــــــــــــــتي

----------


## farooo7a

*يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو فروحه على الجزء مره مره روووعه* 

*يسلم غاليك ومغليك يا قلبي*


*لا تتأخـــــــــــري علينااا* 

*تامري امر يالغاليه* 



*تحيـــاتي لك*

*فروحه*

----------


## farooo7a

*ههه
خووش لقطه مع نوااف 
بس بصرااحه ينطلق عليك خيتي فروحه اسم كااتبة المنتدى*

*يا حياتي يا " حكاية حب " فديتك وتسلمي ع اللقب الجميل*

*يسلمووووووووو غنااتي عالقصه*
*الله يسلمك ويحفظك لعين تغليك 
ونحنُ بالإنتظاار
ولا طوولي 
ترااني استنى*

*ان شاء الله راح ينزل عن قريب الجزء التاسع*

*تحياتي لك يالغاليه*

* فروحه*

----------


## حكاية حب

يااربي 
متى رح تكمليهاا 
أظن وأشك بنسااه

----------


## farooo7a

*لا إذا السالفه فيها نسيان*

*الجزء التاسع ينزل لعيووووووونك*

*بس لا تعيديها وتقولي بتنسي*

*ترى ازعل* 

*يالله بااااااااااااااي*

*لك الجزء التاسع*

*^^*

*^^*



*^^*







*^^*
















*^^*

----------


## farooo7a

*" الجزء التاسع "*

*في هالحظه رن جوال نوره..*
*التفت وهي متضايقه وتقول في نفسها* 
*وش هاليوووووووم الي مو راضي يخلللللص*
*ولمى شافت جوالها طلع المتصل رقم غريب*
*قلبت جوالها سايلنت ورجعت تفكر بالي صار بهاليوم وايش راح تسوي في سالفة دحوم وورد*
*،،،،*
*في هالوقت كانت عبير تكلم علي >> عشاق وضروري يحكو لبعض قصة ما قبل النوم خخخخ* 
*علي : انا مو مصدق ان موعد زواجنا في الاجازه الصيفيه*
*عبير : ههههههههههههه ليه ؟؟*
*علي : ما ادري احس ان من الحين لين الاجازه الصيفيه دهرررررر مو كم شهرررر*
*عبير ردت بخجل : وااااو لهدرجه ؟؟*
*علي : لهدرجه واكثرررررر انتي ما تدري اني طول عمري اعيش واحلم باللحظه الي بتجمعنا في بيت واحد*
*عبير ابتدت تحمر خدودها وعشان ما يدخل في غزل اكثر من كذا : حبيبي مو كان تاخرنا وضروري ننام لان بكرا لازم نطلع ونختار ديكورات للبيت ؟؟*
*علي : تصدقي عبير*
*عبير : اها*
*علي : احس اني ابي اعيش من الحين الى يوم العرس نووم*
*عشان اصحى ويكون يوم عرسي*
*علي + عبير >> ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*عبير : يالله حياتي تصبح على خير*
*علي : تصبحي على خير*
*××××*
*في هالوقت عبدالرحمن كان خايف يتصل في ورد وما ترد عليه*
*في نفس الوقت كان متوله عليها*
*عبدالرحمن وهو يكلم نفسه*
*" بتصل والي فيها فيها . . "*
*مسك جواله وابتدى يضغط على الارقام*
*وهو يقول في نفسه*
*ما تدري قد ايش حتى رقم جوالك وحشني*
*ابتدى يرن الجوال وقلب عبدالرحمن يرن معاه*
*لحد ما انتهت الرنه وما ردت ورد*
*حس عبدالرحمن بزعل*
*كان يتمنى يسمع صوتها الحنون قبل ما ينااااام*
*رمى الجوال بعيد عنه وراح لسريره وهو منقهر لانها ما ردت*
*بعد ما تسطح وتلحف بللحاف وغمض عيونه*
*وابتدى يهيئ نفسه للنوم*
*رن جواله بنغمة ورد*
*" وانا بين ايديك.. تهت في مكاني*
*وانست معاك .. عمري وزماني*
*والوقت فات.. وياك ثواني"*
*قام عبدالرحمن يسرع للجوال وهو مو مصدق انه قاعد يسمع هالرنه رد بكل فرح ولهفة*
*عبدالرحمن : هلا والله*
*ورد : صباح الخير*
*عبدالرحمن : صباحك ورد يا قلبي*
*تدري انك وحشتيني موت موت موت موت موت موووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت ؟؟*
*ورد : والله وانت اكثر*
*دحوم : لا والله مو اكثر انا اكثرررررررر*
*ورد : لا انا اكثر*
*وفي نفس اللحظه ابتدو يغنو مع بعض*
*ورد+عبدالرحمن : اختلفنا مين يحب الثاني اكثر*
*واتفقنا انك اكثر وانا اكثر*
*كان الموقف مضحك انهم بالصدفه غنو بنفس الوقت نفس الاغنيه*
*ورد+عبدالرحمن : ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*دحوم : تدري حياتي ان ضحكتك تجنن*
*تدري اني اعشقك ضحكتتتتتتتتتتك*
*امووووووووووووووت فييييييييييييك*
*ورد : قلبي وانا بعد امووووووووووووووووت فيك*
*دحوم : ورد لو تعيشي بدوني ايش راح تسوي*
*ردت ورد بدون تفكير : والله انتحرررررررر*
*حياتي بدونك مالها معنى انت ملح وحلا وفلفل حياتي*
*دحوم + ورد : هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*دحوم :يا قلبي*

----------


## farooo7a

*............*
*قضو طول الوقت سوالف وضحك ولهفتهم لبعض ما قلت بالعكس كل ما زاد الوقت كل ما زادت اللهفه*
*لحد ما طلعت الشمس وتغريد العصافير ابتدى يبان*
*وكل واحد فيهم صار نعسان اكثر من الثاني*
*بس من كثر الشوق مو راضيين ينهو هالمكالمه*
*دحوم : يالله حياتي قفلي انتي الاول*
*ورد : لا انت قفل الاول*
*دحوم : حياااااااااااااااااتي يالله قفلللللييييييي*
*ورد : خلاص خلينا نعد من الـ 1 الى 3*
*ونقفل بعض*
*دحوم : طيب*
*ورد + دحوم :123*
*دحوم : هاااااااااا ما قفلتي*
*ورد : هههههههههه انت بعد ما قفلت*
*يالله قلبي خلينا نعيدها اخر مره*
*ورد + دحوم :123*
*وهالمره قفلوها مع بعض بجد*
*،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،*
*في اليوم الجديد والساعه 10 الصباح بالتحديد*
*في بيت ام نووووف*
*نوف كانت جالسه وزهقان ومن الزهق صارت تكلم نفسها*
*نوف : اوووووووف متى نوير ترجع من لبنان من جد حياتي بدونها زهق*
*اممممممم ليش ما اجرب واتصل على جوالها السعودي*
*يمكن شغلته هناك واقدر اكلمها الحين ؟؟*
*طلعت جوالها واتصلت على نوره*
*نوف : غررررررررريبه الرنه مش دوليه*
*لا يكون رجعت ولا قالت لييييييييييييييي*
*قام الجوال يرن يرن ومن حظ نوره العاثر ان جوالها لمى يصير صامت يصير هزاز ههههههههههه*
*قامت نوره وهي منزعجه من الهز حق جوالها*
*نوره ردت ع الجوال بدون ما تطالع مين متصل :*
*الو*
*نوف : هلا والله ... يؤؤ شكلك نايمه لا يكون ازعجتك*
*نوره حست باحراج : لالا مو نايمه ولا شي شخبارك ؟؟*
*نوف : اقول انتي وين ارضك الحين ؟؟ بالبنان ولا هنا ؟*
*نوره : ههههههههه توني جيت امس*
*نوف : أي اشوف الرنه مو دوليه*
*يالله الحمدلله على سلامتك يا قلبي*
*نوره : الله يسلمك ،، ما قلتي لي يالعروس متى ملكتك ؟؟*
*نوف : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*نوره : شفيك تضحكي ؟؟*
*نوف : شسوي يا قلبي من الزهق قمت امشي واكذب*
*كنت امزح معك يا عمري*
*عاد اسمعي بقولك خبر الموسم*
*نوره : يالسسسسسسسسسسسخيفه وانا الي صدقتك*
*واي خبر الموسم الي بتقوليه على بالك بصدقك ؟؟*
*نوف : لا والله في هذي ما بكذب*
*نوره : ايوى يالله اتحفينا*
*نوف : انا كذبت وقلت اني انخطبت لولد عمي كان يصير الخبر صحيح بس مو انا الي انخطبت لولد عمي ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*وردو الخطيره هي الي انخطبت لولد عمها*
*حست بضيق نوره لان الموضوع انتشر وصارت الناس عندهم خبر بهالخطوبه : من قالك انها انخطبت ؟؟*
*نوف : هي ما قالت لي ما ادري ليش بس انا سمعت من اخوي لانه يصير صديق خطيبها*
*نوره : بس انا اقولك انها ما انخطبت لان امس انا كنت معاها*
*نوف : معقووووووووووووووووله ؟؟*
*نوره : أي معقوله هو يمكن يبيها بس هي باقي ما وافقت*
*نوف : اهااااا يمكن عشان كذا ما قالت لنا*
*نوره : امممممم يمكن*
*اخذتهم السوالف*

----------


## farooo7a

*،،،،،*
*ومضى هالاسبوع ونوره وورد وعبدالرحمن قاعدين يخططو*
*لهذي الخطبه " الله يتممها على خير "*
*وجا يوم الجمعه وما بقى ع المدارس الا ساعات قليله*
*كانت نوره جالسه تشاهد تلفزيون بملل فيه الوقت دخل اخوها عبدالرحمن* 
*السلام عليكم*
*نوره : وعليكم السلام*
*دحوم : نوره ما قلتي لي عن رايك في موضوع مساعد*
*نوره : ههه انا ما افكر في الارتباط الحين وهو الله يوفقه*
*ياخذ الي احسن مني*
*دحوم قام يطالع في اخته بنظرات اعجاب وحس ان اخته وحده رزه وثقل مو مثل بنات هالايام مصطفعات على الزواج*
*دحوم : على راحتك*
*قام واتجه لغرفته وبعد ما دخل طلع جواله واتصل على حبيبة القلب : الو*
*ورد : هلا والله*
*دحوم : توني موصل غرفتي الحين*
*ورد : وحشتنيييييييييييييي*
*دحوم : وانتي اكثر*
*وابتدو العشاق بتغريد احلى الكلام*
*،،،*
*في هالوقت نوره وهي تشاهد تلفزيون رن جوالها بنفس الرقم الغريب الي اتصل عليها اول يوم وصلت فيه من لبنان*
*" خليني ارد يمكن تطلع بنت اعرفها ؟؟ "*
*نوره : الو*
*كانت الي متصله بنت : الو السلام عليكم*
*نوره : هلا وعليكم السلام*
*البنت : انتي نوره الفلاني ؟؟*
*نوره : ايه من معي ؟؟*
*البنت : ضروري تعرفيني يعني ؟؟*
*نوره قامت تضحك من غباء البنت : هههههههههههههه*
*أي كيف اتكلم مع بنت ما اعرفها ؟؟*
*البنت : ما شاء الله ونعم التربيه*
*كان صوت البنت يدل على انها كبيره*
*ونوره كانت تتصرف معاها بتلقائيه*
*ابتدت البنت تسالها اسئله تقولو يا جماعه قاعدين بتحقيق*
*كم عمرك*
*في أي صف انتي*
*شاطره ولا فاشله بالدراسه خخخخ*
*مرتبطه ولالا*
*وطبعا خويتنا نوره جابت العيد وجاوبت على كل الاسئله*
*مع العلم انها ما عرفت من البنت الي معاها وكيف عرفت رقمها ؟؟*
*....*
*استمرت تكلمها ما يقارب ساعه ضحك وسوالف كانها تعرفها صار لها عمر هههه وكل هالوقت ما كانت تدري مين معاها*
*لحد ما جات تنتهي المكالمه*
*نوره : بس ما قلتي لي وش اسمك ؟*
*البنت : اسمي زهره*
*نوره : عاشت الاسامي*
*البنت : ممكن نصير صاحبات ؟*
*نوره : بس ما قلتي لي يا زهره من عطاك رقمي ؟*
*زهره : بقولك بس مو الحين لان امي تبيني اذا كلمتك مره ثانيه بقولك*
*نوره : طيب تصبحي على خير*
*زهره : نوره ممكن اقولك شي ؟*
*نوره : تفضلي*
*زهره : اول مره اكلم بنت احس ان قلبها صافي عن جد*
*و احس انها دخلت لقلبي بسرعه*
*استحت نوره من كلامها : تسلمي كلك ذوق*
*زهره : والحين انا ضطره اتركك*
*نوره : الله معك*
*زهره : سلام*
*نوره : سلام*
*،،،،،،،،،،،،،،*
*ام عبدالرحمن : محمد ما مليت من هاللعب يالله قوم نااااااااااااااااااااااااااام بكره مدارس*
*محمد : اووووووف بدينا*
*ام عبدالرحمن : مو انت الي تقول اوف انا الي اقول اوف منك*
*يالله قووووووم*
*محمد : زيييييييين الحين بقوم*
*راحت ام دحوم وطفت التلفزيون ووقفت قدامه وقالت :*
*بتقوم ولا شلون ؟*
*محمد قام وهو منقهر وراح غسل اسنانه واتجه لغرفته عشان ينام*
*،،،،،،* 
*وفي صباح اليوم الجديد*
*ابتدت ام دحوم تصحيهم واحد واحد كـ العاده*
*والغريب بالموضوع ان عبدالرحمن كان صاحي من النوم*
*ام دحوم : غريبه ليش صاحي من الصبح*
*دحوم رد بفرحه : اليوم عندي مقابلة حق وظيفة جديده*
*ام دحوم : الله يوفقك وييسر لك يارب*
*دحوم : امين*
*جلست نوره وابتدت تجهز حالها*
*وبعد ما الكل جهز تجمعوا ع الفطور*
*وعلى راس الطاول ابو عبدالرحمن*
*كان وجهه مصفر وشهيته مسدوده شوي*
*ام دحوم : شفيك يابو عبدالرحمن ما تاكل ؟؟*
*ابو دحوم : لا مافيني شي بس احس بدوخه*
*ام دحوم : اقوم اجيب لك حبوب بندول ؟؟*
*ابو دحوم : لالا تروووووحي كل الي احتاجه هو النوم وبرتاح* 
*ان شاء الله قام وقف ابو عبد الرحمن*
*واتجه جهة القبله ورفع يدينه وقام يقول*
*" يارب وفق عيالي وحقق مرادهم "*
*الكل حس بحنان ابوهم*
*ونوره كانت فرحاااااااانه مره بسبب دعوة ابوها*
*اما محمد كان فرحان لان اليوم هذا كان يخلوا من المحاضرات*
*اما عبيرررررررر كانت تقول في قلبها آآمييييين*
*وعبدالرحمن قام عشان يجهز اوراقه الي راح يحتاجها*
*،،،،،،،،،،* 
*بكذا انتهى الجزء التاسع* 
*تحياتي للجميع* 
*فروحه*

----------


## دلوعة فهد

عن جد القصه  رووووووووووووعه
وعجبتني مرررره
ياليت  تكمليها
يعطيك الف عافيه

تحياتي
دلوعة فهد.

----------


## farooo7a

*عن جد القصه رووووووووووووعه*
*وعجبتني مرررره* 
*تسلمي يا قلبي*  
*إنتي الروعه* 
*ياليت تكمليها* 
*إن شاء الله عن قريب*  
*يعطيك الف عافيه* 
*الله يعافيك*
*تحياتي لك حبوبه* 
*فروحه*

----------


## كبرياء

_يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو فرووحه على الابدااع  الروووووووووووووعه_

_بااانتظااااااااااااااااار الجزء العاشر_ 


_تحيـــــــــــــــااتي_

----------


## حكاية حب

واوو التكمله شيء رهيبه 
اووك فرووحه مووب قايله إني نسيت القصه بس كلش ولا زعلك 
ويااريت ماتتإخري مثل المره اللي فااتت 
ولك أجمل تحيااتي 
ننتظر البااقي

----------


## farooo7a

*يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو فرووحه على الابدااع الروووووووووووووعه*

*يسلم قلبك حبوبه 


بااانتظااااااااااااااااار الجزء العاشر 
*

على خير يا قلبي

_تحيـــــــــااتي لك_

*فروحه*

----------


## farooo7a

*واوو التكمله شيء رهيبه* 

*تسلمي يا قلبي* 

*اووك فرووحه مووب قايله إني نسيت القصه بس كلش ولا زعلك* 

*ههههههه تسلمي لي يالغاليه* 

*ويااريت ماتتإخري مثل المره اللي فااتت* 

* إن شاء الله* 

*تحيااتي لك حبوبه* 

*فروحه*

----------


## لذة غرام

طــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــولـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ي

مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرررررررررررررررررررررررررهـــــــــــ

لمتى ملــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيت

بســــــــــــــــــــرعه ابـــــــــــــــــــــي التكــــــــــــــــــــمله

تحياتي
لذة غرام

----------


## farooo7a

*سلام من الله عليكم* 
*اسفه حبايبي ع التاخير* 
*كانت عندي اختبارات ومنعتني عن التكمله* 
*لكم التكلمه* 
*تحيااااااتي للجميع* 
*فروحه*

----------


## farooo7a

*" الجزء العاشر "**بعد ما خلص عبد الرحمن اوراقه اتجه للشركه الي طالع له فيها مقابله على امل القبول..**في هالوقت في بيت ام رواد**كان رواد بين النوم وبين الصحا**" يا الله هذا صوت صراخ ورد ولا انا يتهيئ لي ؟؟**لا لا أنا أكيد يتهيئ لي .. "**كان صوت الصراخ قاعد يزيد يزيد**وفي غرفة ورد**ورد كانت تتكلم وهي تبكي وتصارخ : مو من حقك تحرميني**من الدراسه**ام رواد ترد بصوت عالي و حاد : بنت قليلة ادب مثلك مالها إلا القعدة في البيت**اجل انا ام رواد على اخر عمري تكسر كلمتي بنتي**ورد : الزواج ماهو غصب مابيه يعني مابيه انتو الي جبرتوني**عليه**ام رواد : من الي شاغل بالك ها ؟؟ قولي اعترفي**ورد : ما احد شاغل بالي بس أنا مابييييييه**ام رواد : ما احد شاغل بالك ها ؟؟ طيب عطيني جوالك ؟؟**ورد ردت بصوت عالي : شتبي في جوالي ؟؟**ام راود ردت بصوت كله قسوه : أقولك عطيني جوالك**طلعت ورد جوالها باستسلام وعطته أمها**بعد ما اخذت ام رواد الجوال اتجهت للباب الغرفه وورد تلحقها**ورد : ماما بليز لا تحرميني من الدراسه**كانت ام رواد تدفعها : وخري عني مافي دراسه يعني مافي**دراسه**طلعت من غرفتها وقفلت عليها الباب في هاللحظه طلع رواد**من غرفته وهو مو مستوعب الكلام الي قاعد يسمعه واثر النوم**واضح على وجهه**رواد : يمه وش صاير ؟؟**ام رواد : هذا شي ما يخصك خلك في حالك لو سمحت**عطت ولدها ظهرها وكملت مشي لغرفتها**اتجه رواد لغرفة ورد ولمى حاول يفتح الباب اكتشف ان الباب**مقفل.. ابتدى يطق الباب على ورد**رواد : ورد افتحي الباب.. ويطق اكثر ع الباب**ورد بليز افتحي الباب**ماكان في صوت طالع من الغرفه**استسلم واتجه لغرفته عشان يجهز للدوام حقه**و للمعلوميه " رواد عمره 24 سنه وهو موظف في البنك "**،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،**في هالوقت بالمدرسه**وبحصة الاحياء بالتحديد**نوره كان وجهها واضح عليه القلق وتقول في نفسها**" وين ورد ليش ما جات للحين ؟؟ لا يكون صار فيها شي ؟؟ "**ابلة هدى : ها يا نوره شسويتي بالاجازه**ابتسمت نوره ابتسامة شحوب : ها ؟؟ معليش يا ابله انا اسفه ما سمعت وش قلتي**ابله هدى : كنت اقول الي ماخذ عقلك يتهنى به**ضحكوا بنات الصف على كلمة الابله**هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه**انحرجت نوره من الموقف الي صار لها**بعد ما انتهى وقت الدرس جا وقت الفطور**طلعت نوره و نوف اتجهوا للكفتيريا**كانو بالكفتيريا مروى ومي**سلمو على بعض سلام حار لانهم مو بنفس الصف**وجلسو مع بعض على طاوله وحده**مروى : ما تصدقو يا بنات قد ايه وحشتوووووووني**مي : والله وانتو بعد وحشتوني ووحشني الاكل معاكم**ضحكت نوف + مروى على كلام مي : ههههههههههههههه**نوف : وانتي اهم شي عندك الاكل**مي : يالله عاد لا تسوي فيها ما تحبي الاكل لو ما الاكل كان ماعشتي**ضحكت نوف على كلامها وفي هاللحظه جات عين نوف على وجه نوره الي واضح انها مو معاهم بالمره**نوف : نوره شفيك ما تاكلي ما تتكلمي ما تضحكي ؟؟**نوره : ها.. لا مافيني شي بس مالي نفس**مروى قامت تغمز لنوره : كل هذا عشان ورد غايبه اليوم**نوره : أي والله ورد من جد لها وحشه**نوف : يالله كل غايب عذره معاه**،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،*

----------


## farooo7a

*في هالوقت وفي بيت ام رواد**كانت ام رواد جالسه في غرفت نومها**وجالسه تفتش جوال ورد**المكالمات الصادره : ملكت قلبي**المكالمات المستلمة : ملكت قلبي**المكالمات التي لم يرد عليها : ملكت قلبي**ام رواد حست بعصبيه**طلعت من سجل المكالمات وراحت للمسجات**الرسائل المستلمه**ملكت قلبي : حياتي وحشتيني موت موت**ادري انك نايمه اذا صحيتي من النوم كلميني اوكي ؟**اموااااااااااااااح احبك موت**ملكتي قلبي .**الرسالة الثانيه**ملكت قلبي : قلبي انا الحين مع اصحابي بالشاليهات**شوي بصرفهم وبقوم عشان اكلم يا بعد راسي**احبببببببببببببببببك موووووووت موووووووت**ملكتي قلبي* *J**ام رواد : من هذا الحقير الي قاعد يلعب في مشاعر بنتي**اخذت الرقم وسجلته في ورقه**واتصلت على السواق**راجو : الو**ام راود : راجو تعال البيت الحين**راجو : حاضر مدام**لمى وصل راجو للبيت طلعت ام راود من البيت**وركبت السياره**ام راود : راجو روح وصلني للمستشفى**راجو : حاضر مدام**،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،**في هالوقت خلص الدوام**رجعت نوره بسرررررررررررررررررعه للبيت**عشان تكلم ورد**وكانت مع الاسف كل ما تتصل على جوالها تلقاه مغلق**نوره : اوووووووف اكيد جوالها خارج التغطيه طيب خليني اجرب اتصل على بيتهم**كان التلفون يرن يرن ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي ؟؟!؟!**ما كان احد يرد**،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،**لمى وصلت ام راود المستشفى اتجهت للرسبشن**ام رواد : لو سمحت اخوي دكتور نواف موجود ؟؟**الموظف : أي موجود وش بغيتي امري ؟**ام رواد : لو سمحت ابيك تقوله ان انا خالته ام رواد وابيه ضروري**الموظف لحظه لو سمحتي ،، مسك التلفون واتصل على عيادة نواف**نواف : الو السلام عليكم**الموظف : هلا والله وعليكم السلام عاش من سمع هالصوت**نواف : عاشت ايامك خلص ماني فاضي حق سوالفك هههه**الموظف : اه يا لقوطي يعني انا الي فاضي لك اقوووووول**ترى خالتك ام رواد هنا وتبيك**نواف فزع ووقف على طول : خالتي ام رواد هنا ؟؟ خليها تجي العياده بسررررررررررررررعه**الموظف : ان شاء الله يالله باي**نواف : الله معك**الموظف : خالتي دكتور نواف ينتظرك في عيادته**ام رواد : شكرا عطاك الله العافيه**دخلت ام رواد عيادة نواف**نواف : هلا هلا بالطش والرش**ام رواد : ههههههههههه ياحليلك باقي ما بطلت هالحركات**نواف : شسوي ياخالة الي يشوفك يقول اصغير مني ما يقول عندك عجل من طولي**ام رواد : انا عندي عجل ؟**نواف : لا قصدي رجال طولي**ام رواد : أي على بالي " وقامت تخز نواف بنظرات خلته يجمد مكانه "**المهم نواف قيس لي الضغط والسكري ولي يرحم والديك حاسه نفسي تعبانه**نواف : الحين انادي لك الممرضه تقيس لك**ام رواد : صحيح انك شين انا قلت انت قيس لي اياهم يعني انت**نواف خاف من ردة فعل خالته : على امرك اقيس لك الضغط والسكري والي تبي**،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،*

----------


## farooo7a

*في هالوقت**كان عبدالرحمن يتصل على ورد ولكن الجوال مقفل !!**بعد ما عجز من المحاولات اتصل على نوره**عبدالرحمن : هلا نوره**نوره : اهللليييييييييين ها بشر شسويت في المقابله**عبدالرحمن : ابشرك اقبلوني ومن يوم السبت الجاي ابتدي اداوم**نوره : مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك الف الف الف مبروك**عبدالرحمن : نوره شفتي اليوم ورد ؟؟**نوره تغيرت الوانها : لا اليوم كانت غايبه واتصلت على جوالها مقفل وما يردو على الخط الثابت**عبدالرحمن طاح قلبه من كلام اخته : نوره خلك جاهزه الحين بمر عليك عشان تروحي تشوفيها اكيد صاير لها شي**نوره : بس الحين ظهر فشله اروح لها**عبدالرحمن : لاهي فشله ولا شي خويتك غايبه وتبي تطمني عليها**نوره : طيب بقوم اجهز الحين**عبدالرحمن : يالله انا جاي مسافة الطريق طيب**نوره : طيب يالله باي**عبدالرحمن : الله معك**،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،**نواف : ها خالتي تطمنتي الحين**كل شي عندك اوكي بس يمكن انتي متعبه روحك شوي**ام رواد : وش لون تبيني ارتاح وانا عندي هالعله**نواف : منو ؟؟ خدامتكم بعدهي ما تفهم ؟؟؟؟**ام رواد : أي خدامه أي خرابيط**نواف : امممممممم اجل ورد ؟؟**ام رواد : لا تنطق اسمها مو طايقه اسمع طاريها**نواف فهم ان صايره مشكله بس ما حب يضايق خالته بالاسئله**واختار انه يظل ساكت عشان ما يتعبها اكثر وعشان يغير لها الجو**نواف : ها خالتي انا فاضي الحين شرايك نطلع نغير جو ونتغذا في مطعم ؟؟**ام رواد ارتاحت شوي يوم حست ان في احد مهتم ان يغير لها جوها وقامت تضحك بنفس الوقت : هههههههه انا يوم كانو عيالي صغار ما سويتها وطلعت اتمشى تبيني الحين اروح**نواف : انسي ان عندك عيال صغار يالله انا بقوم اجهز عشان نتغذى بمطعم اوكي ؟؟**ام رواد ابتسمت ابتسامة رضا**نواف : تسلمي لي يا احلى خاله بالدنيا**ام رواد : ليت رواد ذوق مثلك**نواف : والله رواد حبوب.. طيب اقولك شي**تدري ان اختك العزيزه كل يوم تقولي ليتك مثل رواد**نواف + ام رواد = ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه**نواف : شفتي شلون كل واحد يقول ليت الثاني عنده**خلص شرايك نبدل انا مكان رواد ورواد يجي مكاني**نواف + ام رواد = هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه**اخذتهم السوالف واتجهو لمطعم من ارقى المطاعم**بدت تهدى اعصاب ام رواد وتنسى سالفة ورد مع حبيب القلب المجهول....**،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،**انتهى الجزء العاشر**وما ندري ايش راح يصير مع ورد وام رواد ؟؟؟**تحياتي للجميع**فروحه*

----------


## حكاية حب

التكمله شيء 
رهيبه
ننتظر المتبقي
ولك جزيل الشكر
بس ممكن طلب 
مره ثاانيه حاااولي ما تتإخري عليناا
شووووووووووووكرن

----------


## كبرياء

_ _ 

_<<<<< كلهم جاايين يكفخووا فروحهـ على الجزء الصغيييييررر ولا والنهااايهـ أكشنات ماااناااا أبي أعررفهـاا_

_رووووووووووعهـ مره مرررررررررررره امزح معكـ مو ناويهـ أكفخ_ 

_بس بجد حمستيني أعرررررررف_ 

_لاتطووولين عليناا بالجزء 11_

_لاح ـــــــرمنااا رووووعهـ قصتكـ_ 

_تح ـــــــياااتوو_

----------


## farooo7a

*التكمله شيء 
رهيبه*
*تسلمي 
ننتظر المتبقي
ولك جزيل الشكر*
*العفو يا قلبي
بس ممكن طلب* 
*امري تدللي 
مره ثاانيه حاااولي ما تتإخري عليناا*
*ان شاء الله بحااااااول قد ما اقدر
شووووووووووووكرن* 
*الفعوو.. تعالي كل يوم* 

*تحياتي*

*فروحه*

----------


## farooo7a

_ _  
_<<<<< كلهم جاايين يكفخووا فروحهـ على الجزء الصغيييييرر_
__
_ولا والنهااايهـ أكشنات_
 :toung: 
_ماااناااا أبي_
_بكره يذوب الثلج ويبان المرج _  
_رووووووووووعهـ مره مرررررررررررر__ه_
*من ذوقك يالطيبه* 
_امزح معكـ مو ناويهـ أكفخ_ 
*الحمدلله طمنتيني على حالي*
_حمستيني أعرررررررف_
*حلوووو انك تقري وتحسي بحماس*
_لاتطووولين عليناا بالجزء__11_
*ان شاء الله*
_لا_ _ح ـــــــرمنااا رووووعهـ قصتكـ_ 
*يسلمك ربي يا شمعتي*
*ولا حرمني ربي من طلتك الحلوه*
*تحياتي لك* 
*فروح**ه*

----------


## حكاية حب

أنتظر الأجزااء المتبقيه
متى رح تكمليهاا 
!!؟
أنتظرك حبوبتي
حكاية حب

----------


## لحن الخلود

تسلمين خيتو على القصة 
بنتظار التكلمة

----------


## روحي في ذكراك

تشكري على القصة بنتظار التكملة
 ترى طولتي شكلنا بنذبحش<<<<<<<<<< امزح بعدين من بيكملها الينا ههههه الدنيا مصالح

----------


## farooo7a

*أنتظر الأجزااء المتبقيه
متى رح تكمليهاا 
!!؟*
*الحين نكملها لعيونك
تحياتي لك يالغاليه "حكاية حب"*

*فروحه*

----------


## farooo7a

*تسلمين خيتو على القصة* 
*يسلم غاليك ومغليك يا قلبي* 
*بنتظار التكلمة* 
*لك التكمله يا حبوبه* 
*تحياتي لك " لحن الخلود "* 
*فروحه*

----------


## farooo7a

*تشكري على القصة*

*العفو حبيبتي* 

*بنتظار التكملة*

*لك التكمله* 

*ترى طولتي شكلنا بنذبحش<<<<<<<<<<*

*لا كله ولا الذبح خلص الحين بنزل الجزء لـ 11*

* امزح بعدين من بيكملها الينا ههههه الدنيا مصالح*

*الحمدلله انك تمزحي * 
*ولا صحيح مين يكملها لكم ؟؟* 
*<< شوف الهبله همها تكملة القصه*
*ما همها روحها خخخخ* 

*تسلمي حبيبتي " مغروره "*

*،،،،،،،،،،،*

*تحياتي للجمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع*

*ولكم التكمله*

*فروحه*

*وصحيح نسيت اقول لكم*

*Happy Valentine*

----------


## farooo7a

*" الجزء (11) "* 


*عبدالرحمن كان يتصل على جوال نوره* 

*عبدالرحمن : الو* 

*نوره : هلا* 

*عبدالرحمن : انا برى اطلعي انتظرك* 

*نوره استغربت من اسلوب اخوها بس ما علقت عليه* 

*معذووور : طيب انا جايه ،، باي* 

*قفلها عبدالرحمن كان خلقه واصل لحده* 

*نزلت نوره وركبت مع اخوها* 

*عبدالرحمن : اول ما تروحي تكلميني على جوالي وتعطيها جوالك ابي اكلمها طيب ؟* 

*نوره : طيب ولا يهمك* 

*عبدالرحمن : وانتبهي لايكون معاكم احد* 

*نوره : طيب* 

*بعد هالكلمتين عم الهدوء ع الجو* 

*....* 

*وفي هالوقت بالمطعم* 

*ام رواد : ها نواف ما نويت تخطب ؟* 

*نواف : والله يا خاله ما في بالي احد ها تخطبي لي على ايدك ؟؟* 

*ام رواد : هههههههه والله لو ما عطينا ورد لولد عمها* 

*كان ما بتلقى احسن منك* 

*نواف انحرج : الله يوفقها بس صحيح ليه ما ملكو ؟* 

*ام رواد حست باحراج : ليش انت ما شفت وش صار* 

*نواف : وش صار ؟* 

*ام رواد : خويتها طاحت علينا ما تتذكر* 

*نواف : أيه أيه تذكرت هذي تطلع خويها ؟؟* 

*ام رواد : ايه هذي نوره خويت ورد من ايام الطفوله* 

*نواف : اها* 

*ام رواد كانت تطالع في ساعتها لقتها 2 الظهر* 

*>> الله يغربل بليسك يا نواف* 

*قووووم وصلني البيت تاخرت* 

*الحين اكيد ابو رواد رد من الشركه وما لقاني بالبيت* 

*نواف : يالله يالله بحاسب ونمشي* 

*بعد ما حاسب مسك يد خالته بكل حنان وطلعو سوا* 

*كانت ام رواد تفتقد هالحاجات الي ممكن احنا نعتبرها حاجات بسيطه بس كان تاثيرها عليها قوي !!* 

*،،،،،،،،،،،،،،* 

*واخيرا وصلو نوره وعبدالرحمن بيت ورد* 

*نزلت نورررررره وعبدالرحمن كان جالس على اعصابه* 

*فتحت الخدامه لنوره الباب* 

*نوره : تامي وين ورد ؟؟* 

*تامي : ورد في نوم* 

*نوره : طيب هي شفيها ليه ما جات المدرسه* 

*تامي :انا مافي معلوم* 

*نوره : طيب وين خالتي ؟؟* 

*تامي :.. يوم جات تتكلم دخل رواد في هالوقت* 

*التفتت نوره لمى سمعت فتحة الباب* 

*نوره : هلا رواد* 

*رواد بابتسامه مو سايعته : هلا والله* 

*وانا اقول وراه بيتنا منور طلعت نوره بكبرها عندنا* 

*نوره : هههههه اقول اخلص شفيها اختك ما جات المدرسه اليوم* 

*رواد : انا اقول احسن شي تحملي عمرك وتروحي لها غرفتها* 

*وتفهمي منها وش صاير* 

*وكان فهمتي شي تعالي فهميني* 

*مشى عنها رواد بكل برود اعصاب* 

*وما كان في يد نوره غير انها تسوي الي قاله لها رواد* 

*،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،*

----------


## farooo7a

*في هالوقت وبسيارة نواف**نواف : خالتي انت تعتبريني مثل رواد ؟؟**ام رواد : اكيف انت بغلاة رواد ياقلبي**نواف : طيب وغلاتي عندك ليش كنتي معصبه اليوم**ام رواد : آآآآه يا نواف ذكرتني بهمي**نواف فجأه التفت لخالته وكان مفتح عيونه ع الاخر**>> هممممممممم ؟؟ الله لا يجيب الهم**ليش وش صاير يا خالتي ؟**ام رواد : ورد متعبتني يا نواف**كل ما قلت بكره تعقل بكره تركد ابد ما فايد**والله جلست افكر اليوم انا مقصره عليها بشي عشان تسوي فيني كذا ؟؟؟؟؟**نواف طاح قلبه وخاف ان بنت خالته مسويه لها مصيبه مثل مصايب هالايام بس سكت وترك لخالته حرية الخيار**اما انها تسكت او انها تكمل كلامها**ام رواد : لمى كلمناها عن ولد عمها اصفر وجهها وانقلب**ورفضته رفض مريب ماله أي تفسير**ما عطت ابوها حتى فرصه يقول لها ايش دارس ايش مؤهلاته**هالرفض خلاني اشك في بنتي**خاصة انت تعرف عيال عمامها مين يكونو**الف من يتمناهم**نواف : وبعدين ليه سويتو يوم ملكه وهي مو راضيه**ام رواد : لان لو ما تم هالزواج بتصير خلافات بين ابو رواد واخوه وانا مابي تصير مشاكل بين الاخوان**نواف : بس هو لو يحب بنت عمه بيحترم رغبتها وبيتمنى لها كل خير وبعدين ليه يختلفو الاخوان**الزواج قسمه ونصيب و ورد مش اول ولا اخر بنت**ترفض ولد عمها**ام رواد : هي ما رفضته عشانه ماتبيه**رفضته عشانها تعرف واحد ثاني يا نواف**"قالت ام رواد هالكلام و عيونها بدت تغرق في بحر الدموع"**نواف سفط السياره على جنب لانه خاف ما يقدر يركز ع الطريق بنفس الوقت السالفه خطيره ويبغالها اهتمام وتركيز**نواف تكلم باستغراب : تعرف واااااااحد ؟!!**ام رواد طلعت الرقم الي اخذته**وقالت : ايه ولمى اخذت جوالها وفتشته**شفت مسجات حب وغرام من نفس الرقم وهذا هو* *و لو تشوف جوالها مافيه طاري غير طاريه والله اعلم وش بينها وبينه انا تعبت يا نواف تعبت من هالبنت**وبدت تبكي ام رواد**حز بخاطره الكلام الي سمعه وكلام خالته**طلع منديل ونشف دموع خالته**نواف : طيب خالتي تسمحي لي احل الموضوع بنفسي ؟**ام رواد : وش بتسوي يعني ؟؟**نواف : عندك ثقه فيني ؟**ام رواد : لو ماني واثقه فيك ما بقولك من الاساس**نواف : خلاص خليها علي وانا اوعدك انك بتكوني مرتاحه**بس ممكن تعطيني الرقم**عطته رقم الجوال**وطلع لها ماي**نواف : خالتي اشربي هالماي وصلي ع النبي وما بيصير**الا كل الي تبيه ان شاء الله**ام رواد : الله يخليك يا حبيبي**،،،،،،،،،،،*

----------


## farooo7a

*ركبت نوره وبدت تطق الباب على ورد**نوره : ورررررد**وردوووووو فتحي الباب**كانت تطق ع الباب بهدوء لين عجزت**وحاولت تفتح الباب وطلع الباب مقفل**طلعت جوالها واتصلت من جديد على جوال ورد**ولكن ما تغير شي !! الجوال باقي مقفل**قامت تتكلم نوره بصوت عالي**نوره : ووووووووورد فتحي الباب انا نوره**ورد قوووومي عندي لك كلام مهم ابي اقوله لككك**عجزت نوره وطلعت لخوها بكل خيبة امل**عبدالرحمن : مو انا قايلك اذا شفتيها كلميني ؟**نوره : بس انا ما شفتها**طاح قلب عبدالرحمن : يعني شنو ؟**نوره : ابد الاخت نايمه ومقفله على حالها الباب ومقفله جوالها ما ادري وش صاير**عبدالرحمن : طيب كان سالتي امها عنها**نوره : خالتي مش موجوده بالبيت والخدامه ما تدري عن شي**عبدالرحمن : قومي ارجعي الحين واسئلي الخدم متى ترجع امها واذا قالو ما يدرو خذي رقم جوال امها**نوره : عبدالرحمن ما يصير توني طالعه من بيتهم اقوم راجع**عبدالرحمن : نوره والي يرحم والديك قومي مو قادر اتحمل اكثر من كذا**سكتت نوره وفتحت باب السياره ونزلت**وهي تمشي لباب البيت في هالوقت**وصلت ام رواد مع نواف والتقو سوا عند الباب**نوره قامت سلمت على ام رواد وتباوست معاها**نوره : هلا خالتي شخبارك**نواف في هالوقت كان قلبه يدق يدق والفرحه مو سايعته ان نوره قدامه**في نفس الوقت نوره كانت تحس باحساس غريب لمى شافت نواف ولا اراديا شريط الذكريات قام يعيد لها كل المواقف الي صارت بينها وبينه**طيحتها بالطياره كلامهم مع بعض لمى نست شنطتها**كلامهم مع بعض باللوبي نظرات الوداع الحزينه الي كانت بعيون نواف بالمطارر ويوم تفقد الوعي في بيت ورد**نوره " يالله ليش لمى اشوفك قلبي يدق واحس باحساس ما ادري وش تفسيره ؟؟* *اوووووووه خلني من هالكلام الفاضي وخلني اركز في الي انا جايه عشانه"**رجعت نوره للواقع**ام راود : تفضلي حبيبتي لا توقفي ع الباب**دخلت نوره وهي مستحيه ومو عارف شتقول**ام رواد وهي ماشيه مع نوره متجهه لغرفة الاستقبال**ام رواد : حبيبي نواف لا تستحي البيت بيتك خذ راحتك**نواف : تسلمي يا احلى خاله بالدنيا**طالعت فيه ام نواف بنظرات حب وحنان**بعد ما دخلو الغرفه**ام رواد : ها شخبارك نوره واخبار ام عبدالرحمن ؟؟**نوره : الحمدلله بخير " كانت نوره مستحيه ومو عارفه شتقول"**ام رواد : ها متى نوت تتزوج عبير ولا مطوله اكثر ؟؟**نوره : لا ان شاء الله بتتزوج بالصيف**ام رواد : الله يوفقها ويتمم لها على خير عقبالك حبيبتي**استحت نوره واكتفت بابتسامه هادئه J**نوره : خالتي وين ورد ؟**ام رواد تقلبت الوانها وقالت : لحظه حبيبتي* *الحين اناديها لك**نوره : تسلمي خالتي**طلعت ام رواد ولونها متغير راحت حق نواف**ام رواد : نواف..**نواف : هلا خالتي**ام راود : نوره تبي تشوف ورد شسوي ؟؟**نواف طالع فيها باستغراب : بعد شتسوي ؟؟ خليها تشوفها**ام رواد : بس انا معاقبه ورد ومقفله عليها باب الغرفه**نواف : خالتي تتكلم من جد ؟؟**ام رواد : أي عن جد بنت قليلة ادب وما تسمع كلام امها شتبيني اسوي فيها**نواف استغرب من كلام خالته بس ما حب يزيد الطين بله واكتفى بكلمتين : خليها تشوف خويتها**ام رواد طيب**تااااااااااااااامي**تااااااااااااامي**تامي : نئم مدام**ام رواد طلعت مفتاح غرفة ورد : روحي افتحي الباب وقولي حق ورد ان نوره تحت تنتظرها**تامي : حاضر مدام**راحت ام رواد حق نوره : حبيبتي  الحين بتجي ورد**خذي راحتك البيت بيتك**نوره : تسلمي خالتي* *ردت عليها ام رواد وهي ماشيه من الغرفه**الله يسلمك ويخليك*

----------


## farooo7a

*،،،،،،،،،،* 

*في هالوقت اتصل عبدالرحمن بنوره* 

*عبدالرحمن : ها نوره شصار ؟؟* 

*نوره : الحين امها بتنادي عليها وبتجي* 

*عبدالرحمن : اول ما تجي كلميني فهمتي ؟؟* 

*نوره : ان شاء الله* 

*قفلها بدون ما يقول أي كلمه* 

*نوره ياربي لهدرجه الحب يعذب ؟؟؟* 

*آآه الله يعينك ياخوي*  

*،،،،،،،،،،* 

*نزلت تامي بسرعه ووجها محمرررررر* 

*تامي : مدام* 

*مس ورد ماترد انا اكلم هي ما ترد* 

*طاح قلب ام رواد وقامت تسرع وتصارخ* 

*نواااااااف الحقنييييييي* 

*نوره فزت من صوت ام رواد* 

*" ياربي وش صاير ؟؟ "* 

*ركبت ام رواد غرفت ورد* 

*ولقتها طايحه ع الارض وجنبها علبة حبوب فاضيه* 

*نواف : اول ما شاف المنظر حمل بنت خالته بدون أي تفاهم* 

*ونزل يسرع فيها* 

*وام رواد كانت تلحقه وتصارخ وتقولي* 

*بنتييييييي شفيهااااااااااا بنتيييييييييييي* 

*طاح قلب نوره في هالوقت وطلعت* 

*وانصدمت من المنظر الي شافته* 

*منظر نواف وهو ناااااازل يسرع بورد وشعره الناعم كان يتحرك مع الهوا* 

*لبست ام رواد عباتها وطلعت مع نواف* 

*نوره طلعت بسرعه من البيت وركب السياره مع عبدالرحمن* 

*طبعا ما في مجال تتكلم نوره بالي صار* 

*لان عبد الرحمن شاف بعينه منظر ورد وهي محموله بين كفوف نواف* 

*لحق سيارة نواف بسرعة جنونيه بدون شعور كان وجهه يزخ عرق والدنيا بدت تغيم بوجهه ما قام يشوف شي بوجهه* 

*وصلو للمستشفى نزل عبدالرحمن بسرعه وقام يساعد نواف في كل شي* 

*انا نوره نزلت تواسي ام راود* 

*كانت ام رواد تبكي وتلوم نفسها انها سوت في بينتها كذا* 

*وفي نفس الوقت نوره كانت ماسكه دموعها غصب* 

*وتحاول تهدي في ام رواد* 

*،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،* 

*انتهى الجزء (11)* 


*اتمنى يحوز على اعجاب الجميع* 
*تحياتي لكم* 
*faro7a*

----------


## كبرياء

_فرووووووووحه يااشرريره شوووقتيني موووووووت_ 

_وش بيصير ؟_

_يسلموووووووووووو يالغلا على الجزء الروووووووعهـ من جد_ 

_وأنااا جد جد نويت على بذبحك والله أعلم_ 

_بانتظاااار البقيهـ_ 

_ماننح ـــــــرم جديدكـ_ 

_تح ـــــــــيااتووو_

----------


## حكاية حب

يااربي ماايصير كذا لازم تكملي 
والله شووقتيني اعرف البااقي 
ارجووك كمليهاا اليوم
 او خلااال هذا السبووع بليز 
تكفين

----------


## farooo7a

*فرووووووووحه يااشرريره شوووقتيني موووووووت 

وش بيصير ؟*

* أحسن يا هيك الحماس يا بلا* 


_يسلموووووووووووو يالغلا على الجزء الروووووووعهـ من جد_ 

_الله يسلمك حبيتي_



_وأنااا جد جد نويت على بذبحك والله أعلم_ 

_ليش عاد_ 


_بانتظاااار البقيهـ_ 

_ان شاء الله عن قريب_ 


_ماننح ـــــــرم جديدكـ_ 

_يسلم لي قلب يحبك_ 


_تحياتي لك_

_ فروحه_

----------


## farooo7a

*يااربي ماايصير كذا لازم تكملي* 

*ان شاء الله* 

*والله شووقتيني اعرف البااقي* 

* حلو تقرأي القصه بحماس* 


*ارجووك كمليهاا اليوم
او خلااال هذا السبووع بليز 
تكفين*

*عن قريب راح ينزل الجزء الـ12*

*تحياتي*

*فروحه*

----------


## حكاية حب

متى
متى
متى 
متى
متى
أنتظرك كل يووم تنزلي باارت جديد
ومااشفت شيء
حكايـ ت حب

----------


## farooo7a

*اسفه يا جماعه ع التاخير*

*بس سبب تاخيري هي ظروف كنت امر فيه*

*لكم التكمله*


*^^*

*^^*


*^*



*^*

----------


## farooo7a

*الجزء الـ 12**بعد ما دخلت ورد على الإسعاف**عملوا لها غسيل معدة وتحاليل عشان يتاكدو إنها بخير**وان الحبوب ما أثرت عليها**جلس نواف يطالع بـ ورد وهو سارح وحاس بصدمه**من سرعة الاحداث الي صارت**وقام يدعي ربه**" ياربي قدرني على فعل الخير**يا رب ساعدني بحل مشكلة بنت خالتي**طلع من جيب بنطلونه رقم الولد وقام يطالع فيه بحقد**اخذ اوراق نتائج الفحوصات وطلع برى الغرفه "**اول ما طلع نواف من الغرفه الي داخلها ورد طاحت منه اوراق فحوصاتها**ولمى جا بيشيلها اذهله المنظر الي شافه..**لقى عبد الرحمن جالس بالأرض وشماغة بيده**انصدم نواف من منظر عبد الرحمن الي كأنه جالس بعزا**نواف : خير اخوي تعبان فيك شي ؟؟**انتبه له عبدالرحمن وقام وقف : ها بشر اخوي شخبار البنت ؟**نواف استغرب من عبد الرحمن**ومع هذا جاوبه : ان شاء الله جات سليمه**يالله عن اذنك بروح اطمن خالتي**عبدالرحمن : الله معك**ونسى نواف سالفة الورق ومشى**اخذ عبد الرحمن الورق و راح ورى نواف عشان يعطيه الورق**كانت نوره واقفه وراميه حالها على الجدار ومغمضه عيونها وتفكر**أما أم رواد كانت جالسه على الكرسي وتبكي بصمت على**الحال إلي فيه بنتها**نواف اول ما لف ع الممر الي هم جالسين فيه انتبه لنوره**اذهله منظرها السارح**كان وده الوقت يناسب انه يكلمها**التفت لخالته ونزل لها ع الارض وكلمها بهدوء :**خالتي حبيبتي ورد مافيها شي**لحقنا عليها بالوقت المناسب**ام رواد ردت بحرقه بقلبها : وانا ابكي بس على هالحبوب**انا ابكي على حظي وحظ بنتي قامت تكمل بكا**ياربي انا ما ادري وش سويت في دنيتي**ياربي سامحني وساعدني**نوره حست ان مكانها غلط وراحت وقفت جنب اخوها**عبدالرحمن تحرك لـ ام رواد**عبدالرحمن : ان شاء الله خطاها السوء يا خاله**ام رواد : الله يسلمك اسفين تعبناكم معانا**عبدالرحمن : شدعوه تعبكم راحه ،، نواف هذا الورق طيحته وانتي تمشي**نواف حس باحراج : يوه تصدق اني ما انتبهت له**ع العموم شكرا اخوي**عبدالرحمن : العفو ،، توصوني على شي ؟؟**ام رواد + نواف : سلامتك**نوره : يالله مع السلامه خالتي**بكره راح اجي ازور ورد ان شاء الله**ام رواد + نواف : الله يحفظكم**،،،،،،،،،*

----------


## farooo7a

*وصلو عبدالرحمن ونوره البيت وهم ضايقه فيهم الدنيا**عشان الي صار لـ ورد**خلعت نوره عباتها ورمتها ع الارض من القهر**وراحت غرفتها وهي تحس بضيقه**بعد ما دخلت قفلت الباب**وجلست عالارض وهي تفكر باكتئاب**وش صاير لك يا ورد ؟؟**ليش ما جيتي المدرسه ؟؟**ليش قفلتي على نفسك الباب وحاولتي تنتحري ؟؟**آآآه يااااربي سهلها على اخوي وعلى ورد**ياربي.... لمى جات تكمل كلامها ودعائها رن جوالها**وكانت المتصله " زهره " الي ما ندري بجد وش سالفتها؟؟**نوره قامت تطالع بالجوال وقالت في نفسها هذا وقتك**اووووف ما راح ارد**وتم الجوال يرن لين انقطعت الرنه**ومع هذا ما عجزت البنت ورجعت اتصلت مره ثانيه**لحد ما قررت نوره انها ترد وفعلا ردت**نوره : الو**زهره : مساء الخير**نوره : مساء الورد**زهره : عسا ما ازعجتك اختي ؟؟**نوره : لا عادي**زهره : شخبارك ؟؟**نوره : بخير انت شخبارك ؟؟**زهره : انا بخير بس انتي باين عليك تعبانه او زعلانه صح ؟**نوره ضحكت ضحكة مجامله : هههههه لا تعبانه ولا شي**زهره : كان ودي اكلمك العصر ادري الحين ليل ويمكن تبي تنامي**بس صارت عندي ظروف منعتني**نوره ردت بملل وهي تقول بنفسها شتبي هذي ؟؟ : اهاا**زهره : امم شكلي ازعجتك تحبي اقفلها**نوره حست باحراج : لا عااااااااادي**امممم بس ما ادري انا متضايقه شوي**زهره : سلامات طيب حابه تقولي لي ولا ؟**نوره : أمم ما ادري بصراحة المشكلة ما تخصني شخصيا**زهره : باين عليك طيبه وتحملي هم الناس بعد**نوره : ههههههههههههه لا مو هم الناس المشكلة تخص ناس قريبين لي حيل**زهره : ما بعد الضيق إلا الفرج والله يفرج عليهم إن شاء الله**نوره : تسلمي**.. ظلوا يكلموا بعض ساعة وفي هالوقت ابتدت نوره تروق**زهره : لو الود ودي ما اقفل من عندك بس بكره عندي دوام ولازم**أنام الحين**ردت وهي تحس بدوخة ونعس >> نوره : تسلمين يا زهره وشكرا على المكالمة الحلوة**بس بعد ما قلتي لي مين عطاج رقمي ؟؟**زهره : امممممم تفرق معك؟**نوره : أكيد**زهره : بصراحة السالفة طويلة عريضة وأنا الحين**اعذريني بجد نعسانة**ان شاء الله بكره بس ارجع من الدوام وأحس أن الوقت* *مناسب لي و لك بكلمك وبقولك كل شي**نوره : طيب يالله الله معك**زهره : مع السلامة* *،،،،**أما عبد الرحمن تم طول الليل يضرب أخماس في أسداس**عبد الرحمن : يعني لمى ربي فرجها علي ولقيت وظيفه**يصير فينا كذا يا ورد**ورد انتي روحي انتي حياتي لا تتركيني يا ورد أنا احبك**وما اقدر أعيش بدووووونك**وبدت دموعه تذرف على خذه غصب**ومع هالليل الموحش نامت عيونه بعد يوم كان جدا قاسي عليه**وعلى نوره**،،،**اما نوره من قفلت من زهره جلست تفكر وتحاتي اخوها**وقامت تتذكر الاحداث الي صارت في لبنان**لمى شافت اخوها وكانه جالس في جنازه**وكيف كان ضايق خلقه وهو بس سمع انها ممكن تنخطب لغيره**خافت نوره بقوه لو تتم خطبة ورد على ولد عمها**لان لو تم هالكلام ممكن يصير لـ عبد الرحمن أي شي**ياربي مالي خلق ادوام بكره**ماني طايقه اشوف الناس مو طايقه اكلـم... وهي تقول كلامها رن جوالها من جديد والمتصل زهره**مسكت نوره الجوال وطالعت بالمتصل وقالت**ههه والله انتي نكته* *ردت عليها وهي تبتسم**نوره : الو**زهره : اسفه ادري ازعجتك بس بجد ما جاني نوم وانتي ؟**نوره : هههههه ولا انا ما جاني نوم**زهره : امممممم اقدر اعرف ليش ؟؟**نوره : امممم مافي سبب معين**زهره : نوره ممكن اسالك سؤال ؟**نوره : اكيد زهره تفضلي**فجأه سمعت نور شي ما كان لا على البال ولا الخاطر**سمعت شي خلاها تقوم من سريرها وتوقف بذهول**^^^^^*

----------


## farooo7a

*ابتدى اليوم الجديد*


*راحت ام عبدالرحمن تصحي نور من النوم*


*ام عبد الرحمن : نور حبيبتي قومي اصحي*


*نوره : ماما انا تعبانه وما نمت زين مابي اروح*


*حست ام عبد الرحمن بقهر من بنتها وطلعت بصمت وبدون تعليق*


*وفي هالوقت بعد ما طلعت نتائج باقي فحوصاتها وعدت هالحادثه على خير عطوا ورد ترخيص من المستشفى عشان تطلع*


*قامت ام رواد وجهزت اغراض بنتها عشان يطلعو*


*وفي هالوقت كانت ورد ذابلة ووجها شاحب*


*والسكوت كان سيد الموقف*


*خلصوا إجراءات الخروج وطلعوا من المستشفى*


*وكان معاهم نواف وكان مصر انه هو بنفسه يوصلهم ع البيت*


*اول ما وصلو البيت كان ابو رواد ورواد موجودين عشان استقبالهم*


*اول ما شافت ورد ابوها حضنته وقامت تبكي*


*ابو رواد : خلاص حبيبتي خطاك الشر لا تبكي ترى عورتي قلبي*


*رواد حب يلطف الجو شوي : الحمد لله على السلامة يا وردة البيت*


*ورد ردت وهي تمسح دموعها : الله يسلمك*


*بعد ما جلست شوي مع اهلها راحت غرفتها وظلت تفكر بصمت*


*وفي هالوقت نواف طلب يكلم خالته على جنب*


*ام رواد : خير حبيبي وش بغيت ؟*


*نواف : ابي اطلب منك طلب اتمنى ما ترديني فيه*


*وصدقيني ما طلبت منش هالطلب الا بعد تفكير طويل*


*ام راود : قولي حبيبي لا يردك الا لسانك*


*نواف : ممكن ترجعي الجوال لـ ورد ؟؟*


*ام رواد : بس..*


*قاطعها نواف : طلبتك يا خاله*


*صدقيني سحب الجوال منها ما يحل المشكله*


*في تلفون في البيت في الف طريقه وطريقه فهمتي علي يا خاله؟*


*ام رواد قالت بتنهيده : اااه الي تشوفه*


*نواف : انا الحين استاذن بروح الدوام وبعد ما يخلص دوامي بجي اتطمن عليها*


*ام رواد : الله يحفظك من كل سوء*


*بعد ما طلع و راح*


*راحت ام رواد عشان تعطي الجوال ورد*


*ودخلت وهي مالها نفس تكلم بنتها*


*وبدون ما تطالع فيها*


*ام رواد : خذي جوالك وياليت تتعلمي كيف تستخدميه صح*


*ورد ردت والدموع بعينها*


*ورد : ماما انا موافقه على ولد عمي*


*،،،،،*


*انتهى الجزء الـ 12*


*تحياتي للجميع*


*فروحه*

----------


## حكاية حب

شووركرن على الجزء الصغنوون
ويااريت تعجلي لناا شووي في الجزء الثالث عشر 
ومشكوره غااليتي عالجزء مره ثاانيه

----------


## حكاية حب

طولتي
 طوولتي
 طووولتي

----------


## كبرياء

*بجد فرووووحهـ طووووووووووووووولتي* 

*أنا شفت القصهـ في مكتبي أستاااانست أثاريك مانزلتي شي* 

*بذبحك وربي آخر شي هاااااااا << أقول لا تزوديها على البنت ههههههه*

*انشاالله مانع تأخيركـ خير يارب* 

*تح ــــــــــــــــيآآـآآـآآآتووو* 

*كبريــــــــــــــــــآآـآآء*

----------


## حكاية حب

بااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااال 
شكلك طولتي بزيااده بزيااده
رح تجيء الاختبارات ومااشفناا شيء
.. [] [] [] [] [] [] .. !! ؟؟؟ !!!!
حكاية ح ـب

----------


## farooo7a

*اسفه حبيباتي*

*" كبرياء ، حكاية حب "*

*ع التاخير*

*ولكم حبيباتي التكمله*

**

----------


## farooo7a

الجزء الـ 13

*راحت ام رواد عشان تعطي الجوال ورد
ودخلت وهي مالها نفس تكلم بنتها
وبدون ما تطالع فيها
ام رواد : خذي جوالك وياليت تتعلمي كيف تستخدميه صح
ورد ردت والدموع بعينها
ورد : ماما أنا موافقة على ولد عمي
كانت ام رواد عاطيه بنتها ظهرها وبتمشي
وبمجرد ما سمعت هالكلام وقفت مكانا وقالت
ام رواد : والله فيك الخير بس بعد الي سويته يا ورد هو الي ما يبيك
مو انتي الي ماتبيه
ورد قامت تتكلم وهي تبكي : وانا شسويت يا يمه فهميني
كل ذنبي اني حبيت ترى والله ما سويت شي يغضب الله
ام رواد : وتبينا ننتظرك تسويه عشان نوقفك عند حدك ؟؟
ورد : يعني انتو رحتو قلتو حق خالد بالسالفه ؟
ام رواد : وش تبينا نقوله سواد وجهك ؟؟
ورد ردت وهي منهاره : خلاص ماما والله ابيه وموافقه عليه
ام رواد : أي توافقي عليه وتسكتي اهلك وترجعي تلعبي بذيلك من ورانا وعاد هالمره فضيحتك بتصير في العايله كلها
ورد سكتت وصارت جامده مكانها حتى عيونها ما قامت ترمش
وعم الصمت ع المكان
،،،،
في بيت ابو عبدالرحمن
نوره غابت عن المدرسه وقامت تفكر بالي صار امس
معقوله زهره تكون اخت نواف ؟؟
من وين جابت رقمي ؟؟ ورد عمرها ما جابت طاريها
وبعدين شتبي فيني اوووف ياربي لا يكون ...
وهي تكلم حالها رن الجوال من جديد والمتصل زهره
مسكت الجوال نوره وقامت تفكر ارد ولا ما ارد
يالله برد وبشوفها شتبي
نوره : الو
زهره : هلا والله لا يكون مشغوله وازعجتك
نوره : لا
زهره : أي طيب عندي لك خبر يسوى مليون
نوره : هههههههه شنو ؟؟
زهره : ورد طلعت من المستشفى
نوره ردت والفرحه مو سايعتها وبصوت عالي : قولي والله
زهره : والله واذا مو مصدقه قومي وروحي لها البيت وبتشوفيها
نوره : رايحه لها طيراااااااااااااان
اسمحي لي لازم اقفل الحين عشان أقوم أجهز وأروح لها
زهره : مسموحه يالله يمكن أشوفك هناك
نوره حست بإحراج : أي إن شاء الله
يالله باااااااي
زهره : باي
طلعت نوره من غرفتها وراحت تركض لغرفة أخوها
ولـ أول مره تدخل بدون أستاذان
كان عبد الرحمن جالس على الأرض ومستند على سريره
وفي يده ورقه وحوله أوراق كثيرة وهدايا
كان واضح على وجهه التعب
كان جالس يقرأ رسائل ورد إلي كانوا يتبادلوها اسبوعيا
من محل بياع الورد
نوره تفاجئت من منظر أخوها وتأثرت حيل فيه
مع هذا تماسكت وما بينت له انها حست بشي
نوره : دحووووووووووووووووووم ورد طلعت من المستشفى
قووووم بسرعة احلللق ما يصير تشوفك وأنت كذا
عبد الرحمن رفع عينه وهو مو مصدق : تتكلمي عن جد
نوره : راحت وسحبته من يده قووووووووم تحرك بسرعة
انا بروح أبدل ملابسي وأنت أجهز بسرعة وخلينا نروح
ولأول مره بعد ما صارت كل هالاحداث
يحس عبد الرحمن بفرحه من قلب
،،،،،،،*

----------


## farooo7a

*بعد ما انتهى الحوار الحاد الي صار بين ام رواد وورد نزلت ام رواد
الطابق الاول وشافت ابو رواد جالس يقرأ الجرايد
ام راود : ابو رواد
ابو رواد : هلا
ام رواد : ورد تقولك تقدروا تحددوا موعد الملكه من جديد
ابو رواد : خلع نظارته وعدل من جلسته
شوفي يا ام رواد بنتي وانا اعرفها ماتبي الولد خلاص ماهي مجبوره عليه.. وبالنسبه للولد الف من يتمناه
ام رواد حست باحراج : من قالك ماتبيه الا تبيه بدليل اني اول ما رحت اكلمها قالت لي اقولك تحددو موعد الملكه
ابو رواد : انا ما راح اكلم اخوي وما راح يصير أي شي قبل ما اسال البنت بنفسها
في هالوقت وبالتحديد في غرفة ورد الي كانت اضائتها مطفيه
وماغير اشعة الشمس الي منورة المكان
مسكت ورد جوالها وقامت تطالع فيه بعيونها الي انتفخت من كثر البكا.. تطالع فيه وهي تشوف صورة عبد الرحمن
تطالع فيه وهي تحس بصوته
ضغطت على الحبه الي تشغل فيها الجوال وابتدى يشتغل الجوال
بعد ما خلص تشغيل وصلتها مسجات من خدمة موجود
وكان كلها من عبد الرحمن ونوره وبعدها
كانت مسجات من عبد الرحمن فتحت المسجات وابتدت تقراها
ملكت قلبي : ورد هديتي حيلي طلبتك فتحي جوالك
بس ابي افهم وش صاير
ملكت قلبي : ورد حياتي ما تسوى بدونك
افتحي جوالك ولهت على صوتك
ملكت قلبي : ورد حياتي فتحي جوالك واخيرا توظفت
وعن قريب بجي اخطبك
ملكت قلبي : ورد عمري فتحي جوالك عندي لك مفاجئه
ملكت قلبي : حياتي وحشتيني موت موت
ادري انك نايمه اذا صحيتي من النوم كلميني اوكي ؟
اموااااااااااااااح احبك موت
ملكتي قلبي .

الرسالة الثانية
ملكت قلبي : قلبي أنا الحين مع أصحابي بالشاليه
شوي بصرفهم وبقوم عشان اكلم يا بعد راسي
احبببببببببببببببببك موووووووت موووووووت
ملكتي قلبي 
ملكت قلبي : قلبي وحشتيني وحشني صوتك
كل هذا نوم قومي اصحي من النوم ما اقدر على فراقك
ملكتي قـــلـــــبـــــــــي .
ابتدت تسيل دموع ورد
وابتدت تبكي بهستيريا وتكلم حالها بصراخ
ورد : عبد الرحمن وييييينك وينك تعال شوف شصار فيني
تعال ما اقدر أعيش بدون
وربي احبك وربيييييييي
ابتدت تتعب لين سكتت ودموعها باقي تسيل على خدها
حطت راسها على المخدة وقامت تتذكر أول مره شافته فيها
واشتغل شريط الذكريات معاها لين غفت عيونها من التعب والارهاق
،،،،،
في بيت ام عبد الرحمن
خلصت نوره وراحت عشان تمر على أخوها
عبد الرحمن وينزلوا مع بعض
نوره : ها عبد الرحمن خلصت ؟؟
عبد الرحمن : أي يالله مشينا.. طلع وهو مبتسم بس التعب باقي مرسوم في ملامحه
....
اثناء ما كانو بالسياره سفط عبد الرحمن عند محل حلويات
عبد الرحمن : يالله نوره خلينا ننزل نختار لها شوكلاته
نوره نزلت وهي مبسوطة : يالله 
بعد ما اختاروا الشوكلاته كان في محل ورد جنب محل الحلويات
نوره قالت بغمزه : ما يصير نروح لورد بدون ورد
عبد الرحمن + نوره : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دخلوا مع بعض وكان الورد من اختيار نوره
بعد كذا راحوا على بيت ام رواد
،،،،،،،،،*

----------


## farooo7a

*في هالوقت في بيت ابو خالد >>> عم ورد
خالد كان جالس وهو ضايق خلقه من الي صار له
ام خالد : انت شفيك على طول جالس متضايق بكره اخطب لك الي احسن منها
خالد رد بعصبيه : ومن قالك اني ابي الي احسن منها ،، ومن قالك اصلا انها ماتبيني اصلا ورد تبيني وادري انها تحبني من يوم احنا صغار
ام خالد : ما ادري وش عاجبك في هالمغروره
خالد : يا يمى يا عمري يا روحي انتي تقولي كذا لانك ما تعرفيها زين
ام خالد تطالعه بنظرات حاده : يعني انت الي تعرفها زين
خالد رد وهو مرتبك : لا بس احساسي يقولي كذا 
وفي هالوقت دخل ابو خالد البيت
خالد : هلا بتاج راسي
ابو خالد : قول شتبي اخلص
خالد : افااااا
ابو خالد : مو الي في هالبيت ما يكلموني الا اذا عندهم مصلحه
اخلص اخلص شتبي
خالد يتكلم بحيا : ممكن لو سمحت تكلم بيت عمي ابو رواد
وتسالهم متى وقت الملكه
ام خالد : خالد شفيك البنت ما بتطير
ابو خالد : وانتي شالي قاهرك الولد صادق يعني ليمتى التأجيل
خالد اتصل على بيت عمك وعطيني التلفون
خالد يرد بفرح : ان شاء الله
..تفضل
ابو خالد يمسك التلفون : السلام عليكم
ام رواد : وعليكم السلام هلا والله بـ ابو خالد
ابو خالد : هلا بك زود هلا بمرت اخوي
بشريني اخباركم علومكم
ام رواد : نسال عنك والله انت اخبارك واخبار ام خالد والعيال
ابو خالد : والله خالد صاج راسي كل يوم يقولي اسالكم متى موعد الملكه..
ام رواد حست باحراج : والله ما ادري شقولك يابو خالد
ابو خالد يتغير وجهه : ليش وش صاير ؟؟
،،،،،،،،،،،،
وصلو عبد الرحمن ونوره بيت ام رواد
واستقبلتهم الخدامه وراحت تنادي على ام رواد
الخدامه : مدام نوره و اخوها هنا
ام رواد تلبس حجابها وتمشي : طيب روحي جهزي عصير وشوكلاته وروحي قدميه
راحت ام رواد وسلمت على نوره
ام رواد : هلا والله بشيخة البنات نوره
نوره ترد بحيا : هلا خالتي الحمدلله على سلامة ورد
وتقدم الورد لأم رواد
ام رواد : تسلمي حبيبتي الله يسلمك .. تلتفت لعبد الرحمن الي من دخل وهو موطي راسه بالارض
هلا بولدي عبد الرحمن شخبارك
عبدالرحمن يرد والعرق يزخه : هلا خالتي الحمدلله نسال عنكم
نوره تدخل عرض : خالتي مو ناويه تجي ورد وتجلس معانا
ام رواد : الحين اناديها انتظري شوي حبيبتي
وفي هالوقت يرن جرس بيتهم
تفتح الخدامه ويطلع الي جاي ابو خالد وخالد
يدخل ابو خالد وخالد
نوره في هالوقت حست انهم في موقف لا يحسدو عليه
وعبد الرحمن ابتدآ ينبهت لونه
ابو خالد + خالد : السلام عليكم
عبد الرحمن + نوره : وعليكم السلام
ابو خالد : باين عليج خوية ورد صح
نوره ترد بخجل : ايه انا صاحبتها
في هالوقت تجي ام رواد واول ما شافت خالد وابو خالد
طارت من الفرحه
هلا هلا بو خالد تو ما نور البيت
في هالحظه حس عبدالرحمن بقهر لان خالد كان موجود
ورد كانت نازله ع الدرج وهي فرحانه واخيرا بتشوف نوره
ريحه من ريحة عبد الرحمن
ما كان لا ع البال ولا الخاطر المنظر الي شافته
،،،،،،،،،،*

----------


## farooo7a

*في بيت ابو مشعل >> الي هو بيت نوف صاحبة نوره وورد
كانت نوف جالسه ع النت كـ العاده
الحب المستحيل :
انا اسمي ساره وانت ؟؟
مغرور بس معذور :
انا مساعد وعمري 22 سنه توي متخرج من امريكا و راجع السعوديه وانتي ؟؟
الحب المستحيل :
انا عمري 17 سنه باقيلي تيرم واخلص ثاني ثانوي واروح ثالث ثانوي
مغرور بس معذور :
هههههههههههههه ما شاء الله عليك باقي كتكوته
ليش ما نمتي للحين ما عندك مدرسه بكره ؟؟
الحب المستحيل :
الشره مع عليك على الي يتكلم معاك .. باي
مغرور بس معذور :
اوكي .. باي
سكرت نوف وهي منقهره
نوف : جد مغرور.. خير شايف نفسه وكانه اول واحد يتخرج من امريكا
وععععع مالت عليه وعلى وجهه اروح انام ابرك لي
ولا اقول عناد ماني نايمه بنزل اشاهد لي فلم وعن القهر

بكذا انتهى الجزء الـ 13

وش صار مع ورد من بعد ما شافت خالد وعبد الرحمن جالسين بنفس المكان ؟؟
تتوقعوا وش سالفة مساعد مع نوف ؟؟
اتمنى الجزء نال على اعجاب الجميع
*
*

تقبلوا تحياتي

فروحه*

----------


## حكاية حب

الجزء حلووو 
عالفكره 
أول مااشفت اسمك استغربت حدي فققت عووايني ههه
عالعمووووووووووووم شوووكرن عالجزء القصير 
طلب
ممكن مره ثاانيه تنزلي ليناا جزء طووووووووووووووووووووووويل على الاقل جزئين أو 3 
ووولك أجمل تحيااتي 
وعيدك مبااارك

----------


## farooo7a

*يسلمك ربي عمري " حكاية حب "*

*والله اسعدتني متابعتك لي*

*وانا بجد اسفه ع التقصيررررررررر*

*وما لكم الا طيبة الخاطري :)*

*تحياتي*

*فروحه*

----------


## farooo7a

*الجزء الـ 14

**ورد
اول ما شافت منظر خالد وعبد الرحمن جالسين بمكان واحد حست بضيق

بس فرحتها بشوفة عبد الرحمن خلتها تنسى وجود خالد

سلمت على عمها وبعدها تجاهلت وجود خالد وسلمت على نوره بكل حراره

نوره : الحمدلله على سلامتك ورد

ورد : الله يسلمك حبيبتي

نوره : شوفيي هذا الورد حسيت انه ياخذ من حلاك ولا وش رايك

ورد طالعت بالورد وابتسمت ابتسامه كلها حيا

كانت تطالع فيه وهي تشم ريحة عبد الرحمن الي طاغيه ع المكان

ابو خالد : ورد حبيبتي لازم تنتبهي على نفسك انتي عروس ما يصير تهملي حالك

ابو خالد قال الكلام وكانه جالس يطعن عبد الرحمن الف طعنه

عبد الرحمن تغيرت الوانه : يالله الله يجعلها اكبر المصائب ،، يالله نوره نمشي ؟؟

نوره حست ان الجو مكهرب وردت وهي تحس باحراج : اي يالله

ورد ردت وعيونها بدت تلمع دموع : نوره بدري ما شبعت منك

نوره ردت ووجها مصفر : معليش حبيبتي لاحقين على بعض يالله اشوفكم على خير

قامت نوره وعبد الرحمن

وورد كانت تطالع عبد الرحمن بحزن وياس وكانها اخر مره تشوفه

ما قدرت تتحمل وقامت وراهم على اساس تودعهم

طلع وراهم برى البيت

ورد : نوووووووره انتظري

التفتت نوره وعبد الرحمن

ورد كانت تمشي بسرعه واحساسها يقول لها ترى هذي اخر مره تشوفي فيها عبدالرحمن

نوره كانت تطالع في اخوها والحسره بتذبحها عليه

وعبدالرحمن كان يطالع بالارض ويتمنى الارض تنشق وتبلعه ولا يشوف ويسمع الي شافه اليوم

نوره : ورد فيك شي ؟؟

ورد وقفت مكانها محتاره وش تقول

" عبد الرحمن ودي اصرخ واسمع هالعالم واقول اني احبك

عبد الرحمن ارجوك لا تطلع من حياتي .. حياتي بدونك ولا شي "

ورد : لا بس ليش مستعجلين

نوره : لا بس اخوي وراه دوام والسواق ينام بدري

وما حبينا نثقل عليكم يمكن عمك يبيكم في موضوع عائلي

ورد : انتي تدري ان عمرك بحياتي ما بتكوني انسانه تثقل علي

نوره : لحظه نسيت ما اعطيك شي بروح اجيبه من السياره وبجي

ظل عبد الرحمن واقف مع ورد

ورد : عبد الرحمن

عبد الرحمن : رفع عينه وقام يطالع بورد الي دموعها على طرف رموشها

ورد : وحشتني

عبد الرحمن : ورد ليش سويتي كذا ليش شغلتي بالي عليك

ورد قامت تبكي : سويت كذا لاني ما تخيلت حياتي بدونك

عبدالرحمن : قصدك ان اهلك جابرينك على خالد .. طيب فهمت

نوره وهي جايه يوم شافت الوضع ما يناسب رجعت وجلست بالسياره عشان ياخذو راحتهم

ورد : امي شافت مسجاتك بجوالي وسحبت جوالي مني

امي صارت عارفه اني على علاقه مع شخص بس للحين ما تعرف ان هذا انت

وعشان كذا هي مصره انها تزوجني من خالد

انا بنظر امي بنت قليلة ادب وما استاهل الثقه. . . 

عبد الرحمن انا ما اقدر اعيش بدونك 

بس ابيك تفهم هالشي .. 

سالت دموعها على خدها ومشت وهي مكسورة الخاطر

وعبدالرحمن راح لسيارته والعبره خانقته ومو عارف شيسوي في نفسه

نوره : هونها وتهون ياخوي

عبد الرحمن ابتسم ابتسامه صفره وراحو البيت*

*،،،،،*

----------


## farooo7a

*دخلت ورد البيت بعد ما مسحت دموعها

وكانت متجهه للدرجه وفي هالوقت نادتها امها

ام رواد : حبيبتي ورد تعالي عمك يبيك في كلمتين

ورد ياربي ساعدني : ان شاء الله

راحت ورد وهي مالها خلق تسمع او تقول اي شي

ابو خالد : ها حبيبتي يناسبك تكون الملكه يوم الخميس الجاي

ورد انصدمت من هالكلام وما عرفت وش تقول

ام رواد : هههههه يناسبها ونص ولا وش رايك يا بنتي

ورد ردت بابتسامه باهته : بس يما مو كان المفروض ناخذ راي ابوي

ابو خالد : طول عمرك سنعه يا ورد ، البنت صادقه

خالد حس بقهر لانه حس ان ورد تبي تاجل باي شكل من الاشكال

" هين يا ورد ان ما كنتي لي اليوم بتكوني لي بكره "

،،،،،

اول ما دخلو البيت عبد الرحمن ونوره شافتهم امهم

ام عبدالرحمن : وانتو ابد ما تنشافو يا طالعين لبرى يا داخلين لغرفكم

الحين الحين تفهموني وش صاير

نوره حاولت تتصنع المرح : يعني مافي اسرار بين الاخت واخوها

عبد الرحمن : انا رايح انام وراي دوام بكره ،،تصبحو على خير

ام عبد الرحمن : متهاوشين كـ العاده

نوره حاولت ترقع : اي شسوي يا ماما ولدك يقهر

قامت وباست امها على راسها : يالله تصبحي على خير يا احلى ماما بالدنيا

،،،،،

اول ما دخل عبد الرحمن غرفته لقى جواله ع السرير >> كان ناسيه

وكان فيه 17 مكالمه لم يرد عليها و 3 رسائل

كانو كلهم من ورد قعد يطالع فيهم عبد الرحمن وهو محتار شلون يتصرف

وكيف له عين يكلمها وهي خلاص شبه مخطوبه لولد عمها

سكر كل شي وفضل انه يقفل جواله على انه يكلمها ويعور قلبه اكثر

،،،،،

في اليوم الجديد وبالتحديد في المدرسه وقت الفطور

كل البنات كانو متجمعين حول ورد ويتحمدو لها السلامه >> وكان التعب واضح على ملامحها

بعد كذا اخذتها نوره على جنب

نوره : ها وش صار امس ؟؟

ورد : عمي كان يبي الملكه تصير يوم الخميس وامي كانت موافقه احترت شلون اوقف الموضوع واضطريت اقولهم ان المفروض ناخذ راي ابوي

نوره : ورد لو تقدم لك عبدالحمن الحين بتقدري توقفي في وجه اهلك وتوافقي عليه ؟؟

،،،،،*

----------


## farooo7a

*بعد ما رجعو من دوامتهم

وبالتحديد في بيت نوف

اول ما خلصت غذا راحت طيران ع النت وشبكت مسنجرها

كان مساعد موجود اون لاين

مساعد : اهلين سارونا يا هلا والله باهل المدارس

سارونه الاموره : وانت 24 ساعه اون لاين وش هالفضاوه

مساعد : شسوي بعد انتظر الوظيفه كان عندك واسطه تشغليني فيها

في هالوقت دخلت ام مساعد عليه

وانت طول الوقت على هالكمبيوار ابي افهم متى بتصير انسان مسؤل وتشيل حمل عن ابوك واخوك شوي

ابي افهم ناقصك ايد ولا رجل عشان ما تساعدهم

اذا ما انتبهت على حلالك من ينتبه عليه ؟؟

مساعد : دراسه وخليتوني ادرس على كيفكم

خلص خلوني اكمل حياتي مثل ما احب

 هذا انت وبتم مثل ما انت مافي منك خير .. طلعت امه وهي زعلانه عليه

سارونه الاموره : هاهاها لو عندي واسطه كان طلعت من المدرسه واشتغلت فيعا
سارونه الاموره : الوووووووووووووو وينك ؟؟
سارونه الاموره : ياربي ويييييييييين رحت

مساعد رد وهو متضايق من كلام امه : معليش سارونه واحد من الشباب مسوي حادث بروح له المستشفى اعذريني يالغاليه ,, مع السلامه

قفل المسنجر في وجهها وطلع

نوف : اووووووووووووووف الحين اسولف مع مين

اقوم احل واجباتي اصرف لي

،،،،

انتهى الجزء الـ 14

ادري قصير شوي بس نزلته عشان ما نزعلكم

ان شاء الله عن قريب بنزل الجزء الـ 15

تحياتي للجميع*

*Faro7a*

----------


## وحيده بدنيتي

واااااااو قصه في منتهى الروعه 
                              مشكوره خيتو يسلمووو على هيك قصه    
                                يعطيك ربي الف عافيه 
                                  في انتظار الجزء الخامس عشر 
                                           موفقه لكل خير

----------


## farooo7a

*الجزء الـ " 15 "* 
*في بـدايـة اليوم الجديد* 
*بالتحديد في بيت آبو عـبـدالـرحـمـن عـالفطور...* 
*محمد : بابا* 
*ابو عبد الرحمن : نعم* 
*محمد : ودي تشتري لي خيل*  
*ابو عبدالرحمن : ههههههههههههه خيل مره وحده ... وعلى هالسالفه تعرف تركب الخيل ؟؟* 
*محمد : اي لمى رحنا مزرعة ماجد صديقي ركبنا خيول.... في هالوقت كان عبدالرحمن سارح* 
*في عالم ثاني.. عالم يتخيل حياته فيه بدون ورد.. ونوره كانت تفكر في زهره وويش سالفتها* 
*وليش مهتمه فيها هالكثر والي قطع تفكيرهم السارح صوت* 
*ام عبد الرحمن : نوره يالله قوووووومي تاخرتي ع المدرسه ،، عبد الرحمن شفيك يا ولدي ما اكلت شي* 
*نوره : ان شاء الله ... وتقوم وتجهز وتطلع هي ومحمد* 
*عبدالرحمن : ها... الحين الحين بكل.. قام يسوي نفسه ياكل اي شي وحمل نفسه وطلع على* 
*اساس بيروح الدوم* 
*،،،* 
*في بيت نوف* 
*ام نووف : ما ادري وش فيها هالبنت للحين ما نزلت* 
*راحت لغرفتها ولقتها باقي نايمه وفي سابع نومه* 
*ام نوف تتكلم بعصبيه : نوف ووجع قومي الساع الحين 7 وانتي للحين ما صحيتي* 
*نوف : مامااااااااااااااا انا تعبانه ما بروح المدرسه اليوم* 
*ام نوف : تعبانه من شنو امس مافيك شي* 
*نوف : يماااااااا والي يرحم والديك اتركيني انا* 
*واستمر النقاش والهواش بينهم لحد ما طلعت امها وهي منقهره فيها* 
*وفي هالاثناء وفي المدرسه بالضبط >>* 
*نوره كانت جالسة تتكلم مع مروى* 
*ومروى كانت تتكلم عن احداث خطوبتها وكيف كانت ملكتها* 
*والمواقف المضحكه والمحرجه الي صارت لها* 
*في هالوقت جات لهم ورد ووجها فيه تعابير سعاده وفرح وراحة نفسيه* 
*سلمت عليهم وجلست معاهم* 
*" كان مرسوم على وجه نور استفهام.. وتقول في خاطرها .. خير اللهم اجعله خير "* 
*،،،* 
*آما عبد الرحمن طنش الدوآم وقرر انه يروح ويجلس بالبحر في نفس المكان الي تجلس فيه ورد* 
*كآن جالس بسيارته وكآن جالس يسمع الراديو وكان فيه اغنية لـ عبد الله رويشد* 
*" آصعب اللحظات.. لحظآت يخدعك فيها حبـيـبـك* 
*واللـي اهـديـتـه حـيـاتـك .. قسوته تصبح نصيبك* 
*لـمـى يـتـغـيـر ويـنـسـاكـ .. لـمـى يـتـكـبر عليـك* 
*من بعد عشره طويله.. يسحب ايدينه من ايديك* 
*تـصـغـر الـدنـيـا فـي عـيـنـك.. الهنا يـصـبـح امـل* 
*واللي عيشته في غرامك .. عيشك باكبر وهم "* 
*كان يطالع في التعليقه الي حاطها في المرايه حقت سيارته.. هدية من ورد* 
*تعبت يا ورد تعبت من التفكير انا الغلطان كان المفروض اخطبك من يوم تخرجت انا الغلطان* 
*،،،،،*

----------


## farooo7a

*في بيت نوف*

*صحت نوف من النوم وطبعا كـ العاده على طول ع النت*

*ولقت مساعد وجلسو سوالف من الصباح سالفه تروح وسالفه تجي*

*،،،،*

*اما بالمدرسه ووقت لبريك*

*ورد اخذت نوره على جنب*

*نوره : خير ؟؟*

*ورد : عندي لك خبر مرررررره يفرج*

*نوره ردت وهي تحس باحباط وتحس ان الخبر ما يفرح ولا شي : شنو ؟؟*

*ورد امس ابوي جا وكلمني في موضوع خالد ولد عمي واحنا بروحنا*

*نوره : اي ؟؟*

*ورد : وسالني قولي الصراحه يا بنتي وانا بوقف معاش في كل الاحوال*

*نوره : اي ؟؟؟*

*ورد : شنو ايييييي*

*نوره : قصدي وبعدين وش صار ؟؟*

*ورد قالت بفرح : قلت له اني مابيه وان امي هي قامت تضغط علي*

*وقالي كنت حاس بهالشي عموما اعتبري الموضوع منتهي*

*نوره فتحت عيونها ع الاخر وهي مو مصدقه : قولي والله*

*ورد : والله*

*نوره وورد قامو لا اراديا وحضنو بعض من الفرحه*

*نوره : ياربي ماني قادره انتظر متى اروح البيت واقول لعبدالرحمن*

*ورد حست بخجل : نوره كيف حاله ؟؟*

*نوره : يعني شتتوقعي.. عموما هاااااانت كلها فتره بسيطه وتصيرو مع بعض يارب*

*استحت ورد واحمر وجهها وسكتت :)*
*،،،،*
*بعد ما تعب عبد الرحمن من الفر في الشوارع الفاضيه رجع البيت*

*وهو داخل شافته امه*

*ام عبد الرحمن : خير ولدي ليش راجع بدري ؟؟؟*

*عبدر الرحمن : مافيني شي بس حسيت بتعب واستاذنت من الدوام*

*ام عبد الرحمن : ما تشوف شر يا بعد جبدي انت تبغاني اقوم اسوي لك اكل عشان تاخذ حبوب ؟؟*

*عبدالرحمن : لا ما يحتاج بروح انام وان شاء الله بصير احسن*

*ركب عبدالرحمن غرفته واخذ له بندول نايت ونام*
*،،،،* 
*بعد ما خلص دوام المدرسة*

*رجعت نوره البيت واول شي راحت مسكت جوالها عشان تكلم عبدالرحمن*

*لقت فيه مكالمتين لم يرد عليها من زهره*

*نوره : اووووووف هذا وقتها .. بس ودي افهم شتبي هذي ؟؟*

*طنشت المكالمات ولا كانها شافتهم واتصلت على جوال عبد الرحمن بس لللاسف كان مقفل*

*نوره : اوووووف يعني هذا وقته*

*نزلت تحت وهي تسرع*

*نوره : ماماااااا ... ام عبد الرحمن .. يمااااااااااا*

*ام عبد الرحمن : خلالالالالاص بسك سمعت شتبي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*نوره : تعرفي رقم الشركة الي يشتغل فيها عبد الرحمن ؟؟*

*ام عبد الرحمن : وانتي شتبي فيها ؟؟*

*نوره : لا بس ابي اوصي عبدالرحمن على كم شغله يجيبهم لي بطريقه وجواله مقفل*

*ام عبد الرحمن : من زمان رجع يقول تعبانه وركب ينام*

*نوره حست بضيقه لمى سمعت هالكلام وقامت تقول في خاطرها*

*" ما توقعت ان الحب يهد كيان الواحد بهالشكل "*

*نوره : طيب*
*،،،،*

----------


## farooo7a

*آما ورد لمى رجعت البيت* 
*راحت على طول غرفتها ونفس الشي قررت انها تكلمه وتقوله عن كل شي صار* 
*وبعد نفس الشي شافت ان الجوال مقفل* 
*ورد " امممممم شسوي الحين ؟؟.. احسن شي اكتب له مسج واذا فتح جواله يشوفه "* 
*عبدالرحمن* 
*ما زِلتُ أُحِبُك..* 
*فَـهـَل لِـي نَـصِـيـبٌـ فِـي .. فُؤآدِكَ ثَآبِتٌ ؟؟*
*كَمآ لَكَ عِندي فِي .. الفُؤآدَ نَصِيبُ .* 
*،،،،* 
*نوف في هالوقت كانت تفكر في مساعد وفي شخصيته* 
*وكانت تقول في نفسها* 
*" اول مره اشوف ولد في ظروف صعبه وفقر ومع هذا مفرفش وضحوك.. الله يعينه بجد مسكين واحسه مره يكسر الخاطر !! "* 
*،،،،* 
*لمى رجعت نوره غرفتها كان جوالها يرن والي متصله زهره* 
*نوره " اللهم صبرك ياروح " : الو* 
*.... : انا اسف* 
*نوره : هاااا... من معي* 
*.... : انا اسف لاني كذبت عليك بس لو ما كذبت كان ما رضيتي تكلميني ؟؟* 
*نوره : ما فهمت.. من معي ؟؟* 
*.... : انا شخص ما قدرت انساك من يوم شفتك.. شوقي واعجابي فيك خلاني اتصرف بجنون.. سامحيني* 
*نوره : ااذا بتظل تتكلم بالغاز انا مضطره اقفلها.. فـ احسن تقولي انت منو ومن وين جايب رقمي* 
*.... : لك حق لو قفلتي بوجهي ادري اني غلطان* 
*نوره : .... " لا تعليق "* 
*.... : انا نواف.. نوره ارجوك لا تسكري عطيني فرصه اتكلم* 
*انا من اول لحظه شفتك فيها بالمطار دخلتي قلبي ولمى جينا نرجع من لبنان حسيت بضيق بصدري* 
*وتمنيت الايام توقف هناك عشان ما نرجع واظل اشوفك كل يوم* 
*لمى عرفت انك تصيري صاحبة ورد واجد فرحت وحسيت واجد امور صارت سهله* 
*لا تفكريني من الشباب الي يلعبو ع البنات ترى نيتي صافيه وصدقيني كل الي ابيه هو الحلال* 
*نوره منصدمه من الي جالسه تسمعه لدرجة انها ما عرفت ترد* 
*وظل يتكلم ويعبر لها عن اعجابه فيها وانه مو ناوي يلعب ونوره ظلت ساكته مو عارفه تتكلم من الصدمه* 
*،،،،*

*جلس عبد الرحمن من النوم وفتح جواله عشان يشوف الساعه كم*

*كانت الساعه 7 المغرب*

*لقى عنده مسجات موجود من نوره وورد*

*بس شاف رقم ورد قام وجلس وقلبه قام يدق*

*فتح مسج ورد*

*ملكتي قلبي :*

*ما زِلتُ أُحِبُك..* 
*فَـهـَل لِـي نَـصِـيـبٌـ فِـي .. فُؤآدِكَ ثَآبِتٌ ؟؟*
*كَمآ لَكَ عِندي فِي .. الفُؤآدَ نَصِيبُ .*

*قرر انه يقوم ويغسل وبعد ما يصلي يكلمها*

*نوره في هالوقت حست انها لو بقت في غرفتها بتجن من التفكير فــ قررت انها تطلع وتجلس مع عبير او امها*

*و اول ما طلعت من بالممر شافت عبد الرحمن طالع للحمام*

*نوره : عبد الرحمن عندي لك خبر بمليووووووووون*

*عبدالرحمن : خبر لي انا ؟؟ متاكده ؟؟* 

*نوره : اي اي بس ما ينفع اقوله لك هنا بالممر*

*عبدالرحمن : انا الحين بصلي لاخلصت صلاة بجيك وقولي الي تبي تقوليه*

*نوره : اوكي .. غفر الله لك مقدما*

*،،،،*

*ما قدرت نوره تنتظر اخوها يجيها راحت وراه غرفته ودخلت عشان بس يخلص صلاة تقوله على طول*

*اول ما خلص*

*نوره قامت تتكلم بسرعه وكانها بالعه راديو هههه*

*عبد الرحمن اليوم جات ورد وقالت لي انها قالت لابوها انها ماتبي خالد وابوها قالت لها*

*لا تحاتي ما احد يقدر يجبرك على شي واذا ماتبي صار الي تبي*

*عبدالرحمن مصدوم : لحظه لحظه تكلمي بشويش عشان افهم شتقولي*

*نوره : باختصار كابوس خالد خلاص راااااح ورد لك ان شاء الله*

*عبد الرحمن : احلفيييييييييي*

*نوره : والله ورد بنفسها جات وقالت لي*

*والحين بروح اكلم صاحبتي بشوفها ليش غايبه اليوم يالله باي*

*،،،،*

*انتهى الجزء الـ " 15 "*

*آتمنى ينال على اعجاب الجميع*

*تحياتي*

*Faro7a*

----------


## حكاية حب

شووكرن شووكرن عالجزئيه 
مع إني للأسف بااقوووم من النت فـ بااخلي الجزء إلى يووم الاربعااء اقراه
بس ع العموم تسلمي جداً جداً 
ويااريت مااطوولي عليناا كثير 
! حكاية حب ] !

----------


## جنون الذكريات

اعجبتني القصة جداً جداً

ننتظر جديدك حبيبتي

----------


## أموآج

ننتظر التكملة 

ولا تتأخري علينا خيتو

----------


## حكاية حب

التكمله جداً جداً رووعه 
ووو مع حمااسي إن شااء الله ورد لـ عبد الرحمن هههه
ننتظر التكمله !!
حكاية حب ]!

----------


## ~ {قمر البلد..

هلوؤوؤااااات ؟؟
كيفك حياتي .. شو هي اخبارك ..
لشوووو ما عم تنزلي بارتات ..
كلياتنا عم ننتظر بليييييييييييييييييييييييز حبيبت البي بدنا ياها بسرعى ,,
يسلم لي البك ..

----------


## حكاية حب

تأخرتي واااجد

----------

